# Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino



## hps44 (23 September 2007)

> RE: Kuendigung
> An:	"Kundenservice Magolino" <[email protected]>
> Ich kündige das Abonnement mit sofortoger Wirkung.
> 
> ...



Kundenservice Magolino <[email protected]> schrieb:



> Kündigung Ihres Winnerking-Eintragsservice -Abonnements
> Sehr geehrte r Herr ******* ,
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Mitteilung vom 21.09.2007. Hiermit bestätigen wir mit großem Bedauern den Eingang Ihrer Kündigung für Ihr Winnerking-Eintragsservice . Ihre Kündigung tritt zum Abonnementende am 06.10.2008 in Kraft. Ihr Abonnement wird anschließend nicht weiter verlängert.
> Dieser Zeitpunkt errechnet sich nach den vereinbarten Teilnahmebedingungen. Diese lauten:  "Der Vertrag verlängert sich automatisch um die bisherige Vertragslaufzeit, maximal jedoch um 12 Monate, wenn er nicht spätestens 30 Tage vor Ablauf des Vertrages gekündigt wird. Die Kündigung hat schriftlich zu erfolgen."
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=201612&highlight=magolino#post201612
?

https://antispam.de/forum/showthread.php?p=95706&highlight=magolino#post95706
https://antispam.de/forum/showthread.php?p=119656&highlight=magolino#post119656


----------



## hps44 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe am 29.9.2007 eine Rechnung  von Magolino über 89,88 Euro erhalten.

Hab grad alles an den Internetombudsmann geschickt.

Die mails von Magolino und meine mails.

'Privatpersonen, Firmen, Rechtsanwälte oder Inkassounternehmen können eben nicht einfach so mal eine IP-Adresse verlangen oder - wenn sie sie schon haben - dazu verwenden, Name und Adresse des dazu gehörigen Internetsurfers herauszufinden.' (Zitat)'
 Was soll ich tun bei einem eventuellen Mahnverfahren-Widerspruch ?

Wie  ?


----------



## hps44 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*



> RE: IP-Adresse und Vertrag (Kdnr. *****)
> An:	"Kundenservice Magolino" <[email protected]>
> Der folgende Brief erhalten Sie per Post
> 
> ...


Kundenservice Magolino <[email protected]> schrieb:

    S





> ehr geehrter Herr  xy,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@ hps44

Nette Antwort, die Du da bekommen hast, geht aber an der Sache voll vorbei.

Die schönen Rechtsausführungen stimmen. Es müsste aber Dir nachgewiesen werden, dass Du dies warst.
Auf Deine Einwände sind sie vorsichtshalber gar nicht eingegangen.

Wie lautet der nette Text unter dem Schulaufsatz: Thema verfehlt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Zur Zeit schreibt der GF von Magolino, wie bereits schon des Öfteren in den letzten zwei Jahren, wieder alle Foren mit negativen Beiträgen/Postings über Magolino an und fordert unter Androhung von juristischen Schritten zur Löschung auf.


----------



## hfega1 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo, auch ich bin auf das Gewinnspiel hineingefallen und bekam von der Firma Magolino de. einige Mahnungen und Mails. Zum Glück konnte ich durch einen Widerruf, der durch den Internet-Ombudsmann durchgeführt wurde aus diesem Abo herauskommen. Die Firma ist jedoch sehr hartnäckig. 4 Monate lang bekam ich Post, auf meine Mails hat man zwar reagiert, aber das Abo wurde um ein Jahr verlängert. Ich habe damals ein Gewinnspiel ausgefüllt, war mir aber auf keinen Fall bewusst, dass ich dadurch nach 14 Tagen automatisch ein Abo abschließe. Auf meine Beschwerde bekam ich auch Antwort vom Kundenservice dieser Firma mit folgendem Textauszug:" Bei genauerer Durchsicht werden Sie schnell feststellen, daß meist aufgebrachte Leser wenig sachliche und emotionsgeladene Beiträge auf Forenseiten veröffentlicht haben. Diese geführten Diskussionen begleiten wir mit sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit, da uns ein aktives Beschwerdemanagement am Herzen liegt." Bei dieser Firma ist wahrscheinlich ein Sachbearbeiter mit den Beschwerden beschäftigt. :wall: Du wirst auch noch eine Zahlungserinnerung, dann eine Mahnung und eine zweite Mahnung und dann nochmals eine letzte Mahnung erhalten. Auf keinen Fall bezahlen. 
Gruß fega1


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hfega1 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall bezahlen...


...wenn keine Absicht bestand, zu den Bedingungen des Anbieters einen Vertrag zu schliessen. Wer Angebote bewusst wahrnimmt, sollte selbstverständlich zahlen. Is klar, oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hfega1 schrieb:


> Auf meine Beschwerde bekam ich auch Antwort vom Kundenservice dieser Firma mit folgendem Textauszug:" Bei genauerer Durchsicht werden Sie schnell feststellen, daß meist aufgebrachte Leser wenig sachliche und emotionsgeladene Beiträge auf Forenseiten veröffentlicht haben. Diese geführten Diskussionen begleiten wir mit sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit, da uns ein aktives Beschwerdemanagement am Herzen liegt."


Paßt ja ausgezeichnet :-D


----------



## hps44 (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> @ hps44
> 
> Nette Antwort, die Du da bekommen hast, geht aber an der Sache voll vorbei.
> 
> ...



Ich habe am 13.10.2007 eine Zahlungserinnierung über Euro 89,86 bekommen.

Mein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort ging am 10.10.2007 an Magolino GmbH.

Die Rückantwort bekam ich am 12.10.2007.

Mein Schreiben:



> Absender
> XXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXXX
> ...


----------



## hps44 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> RE: Informationen zur Widerrufsbelehrung (Kdnr. 1*******)
> An:	"Kundenservice Magolino" <[email protected]>
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



Kundenservice Magolino <[email protected]> schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX xxxxxxxx,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## hps44 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

meine 2. Antwortmail an  "Kundenservice Magolino" <[email protected]>


> Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom 27.9.2007
> _
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


P.S. Brief mit obigen Text  folgt



> Mail von :  "Kundenservice Magolino" <[email protected]>
> 
> RE: Informationen zur Widerrufsbelehrung (Kdnr. 1*****)
> An: "Kundenservice Magolino" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## Tony Welling (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Da sollte vielleicht mal jemand die Kundennummern aus den beiden vorhergehenden Postings entfernen.


----------



## hps44 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Kundenservice Magolino <[email protected]> schrieb:
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX  XXXXXXX,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
> ...


Meine Antwort -Mail :



> Letzte mail an  Sie.
> Ihre  mail mit mit Zahlungsaufforderung vom 17.10.2007
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



Was kann man noch tun?


----------



## blowfish (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hps44 schrieb:


> Was kann man noch tun?



Abwarten, Tee trinken und vor Allen Ruhe bewahren. Weiterer Briefkontakt ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.:sun:


----------



## Franziska (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Bitte beachten Sie, dass ich auf weitere Mails und Schreiben nicht mehr reagieren werde.


!!!


----------



## hfega1 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo, hat sich eigentlich der Internet -Ombudsmann schon gemeldet. Ist der Fall angenommen worden. Abwarten - und nicht bezahlen!!!
Gruß hfega1


----------



## hps44 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> RE: Mahnung - Ihr Winnerking-Eintragsservice (Kdnr. xxxxxxxxxx)
> An:	"Kundenservice Magolino" <[email protected]>
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


Diese Mail wie auch alle anderen vorher geht an den OMDUSMANN sowie an das LKA.



> Kundenservice Magolino <[email protected]> schrieb:
> 
> 
> M A H N U N G
> ...





> KONTAKT UND IMPRESSUM
> 
> Magolino.de ist ein Service der: Magolino GmbH - Richard-Wagner-Str. 2 - 91054 Erlangen
> Telefon:
> ...


----------



## Franziska (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Schön, daß Du Deine Zugangsdaten postest !!!!!!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jetzt nicht mehr, hab selten so viel Arbeit mit  Postings wie von diesem User...


----------



## Franziska (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hps44 schrieb:


> ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre Mahnung vom 26.10..2007
> ...
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass ich auf weitere Mails und Schreiben nicht mehr reagieren werde.
> Ich bitte um kurze Bestätigung, dass Sie diese Mail erhalten haben.



Wird langsam langweilig!


----------



## hps44 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Franziska schrieb:


> Wird langsam langweilig!


Sie haben ja  vieleicht recht.

mir ging es nur um die Mahnung.

aber lassen wir es in diesem Forum.Es gibt auch noch andere.

Gruß hps44


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hps44 schrieb:


> aber lassen wir es in diesem Forum.Es gibt auch noch andere.


Viel Glück 

PS: Die Postings sind durch Endloszitate von  Unwesentlichem völlig unleserlich


----------



## hps44 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Viel Glück
> 
> PS: Die Postings sind durch Endloszitate von  Unwesentlichem völlig unleserlich



Warum sind die Postings durch Endloszitate von  Unwesentlichem völlig unleserlich?

Können Sie das mit den Postings und Endloszitate kuerz un knapp erklären?

Wenn Sie wollen?


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hps44 schrieb:


> aber lassen wir es in diesem Forum.Es gibt auch noch andere.


....


----------



## Franziska (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es gab auch schon andere.


----------



## Icebaby (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hab von denen auch ne rechnung erhalten. ich soll in einer werbemail auf einen button geklickt haben und damit sei ein vertrag zustande gekommen. diese firma wurde wohl schon von der verbraucherzentrale abgemahnt zudem soll sich die kripo auch schon mit ihr beschäftigt haben (hab ich aus anderen foren). die kriegen keinen cent von mir. hab das alles erstmal an ombudsmann weitergeleitet, werde mich noch mit meiner cousine (anwältin :-D) in verbindung setzen aber als erstes bekommen die diesen breif von mir:



> „A.  Y., Geschäftsführer der Magolino GmbH, will sich nicht zu den schwarzen Schafen rechnen lassen: Die Preisinformation auf seiner Webseite habe er überdeutlich hervorgehoben und die Widerrufsfrist auf drei Wochen verlängert, sagt der Unternehmer. Inzwischen schicke er diese Hinweise zusätzlich per Mail an Neukunden....“


(aus DIE WELT am 8. Januar 2007 von S.  B. )


Hiermit mache ich von dieser von Herrn Y.  eingeräumten Widerrufsfrist gebrauch.
Sie haben umgehend alle Daten von mir zu löschen. Es ist zwischen Ihrer Firma und mir nach meinem besten Wissen und Gewissen nie zu einem Vertrag gekommen. Ich widerrufe hiermit ausdrücklich diesen ‚angeblichen’ Vertrag zwischen Ihrer Firma und mir. Sollten Sie dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos erachten, behalte ich mir folgende Schritte gegen den Geschäftsinhaber sowie die damit verbundene Magolino GmbH vor:

1.	Strafanzeige
2.	Sammelklage mit anderen Geschädigten
3.	Veröffentlichung Ihrer Fimenpolitik via Medien
4.	Anzeige bei der Verbraucherzentrale

Ich habe im Internet bereits einiges über Ihre Firma in Erfahrung bringen können. 
Ich denke eine außergerichtliche Einigung liegt auch in Ihrem Sinne. 
Zudem lasse ich mich von Ihnen und Ihrer Firmenpolitik nicht beeindrucken, Sie sind an eine Person geraten bei der Sie definitiv auf Granit beißen werden. Ich räume Ihnen hiermit zusätzlich die Möglichkeit ein mir binnen 24 Stunden nach erhalt dieses Schreibens zu antworten. Danach werde ich jegliche Briefpost sowie elektronische Post von Ihnen ignorieren. Es ist zudem auch ziemlich lächerlich in Ihrer Forderung eine IP-Adresse aufzuführen, da Sie selbst wissen, dass eine solche kein Beweis für einen angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag ist und Sie damit vor Gericht, wenn es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen sollte, keine Chance haben. 
Also sparen Sie sich das ganze Prozedere und gehen Sie auf meine oben genannten und durch Herrn Y.  gestützen Forderungen ein.


Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich


-denen muss man so böse antworten und wenn sie krieg wollen dann bekommen sie ihn.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Icebaby schrieb:


> 2.	Sammelklage mit anderen Geschädigten



man sollte nicht mit Dingen drohen, die es (in Deutschland) nicht gibt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## hps44 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hps44
Achtung die Firma Magolino hat 2 Mailadressen

"Kundenservice Magolino" [email protected]
"Kundenservice Magolino" [email protected]


Man braucht diese nur zu blockieren.

Mailoptionen in Ihrem Mailprogramm


----------



## hps44 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



blowfish schrieb:


> Abwarten, Tee trinken und vor Allen Ruhe bewahren. Weiterer Briefkontakt ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.:sun:



hps44

ich habe heute (10-12-2007) per Post die 3. Mahnung erhalten.

Dabei werden rechtliche Schritte angedroht.

Ich habe bis dato keine weiteren Briefkontakt gehabt.

Was ist da noch zu erwarten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hps44


----------



## hps44 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



blowfish schrieb:


> Abwarten, Tee trinken und vor Allen Ruhe bewahren. Weiterer Briefkontakt ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.:sun:



hps44

ich habe heute (10-12-2007) per Post die 3. Mahnung erhalten.

Dabei werden rechtliche Schritte angedroht.

Ich habe bis dato keine weiteren Briefkontakt gehabt.

Was ist da noch zu erwarten?

Was ist mit Inkasso oder gerichtliches Mahnverfahren?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## hps44 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> @ hps44
> 
> Nette Antwort, die Du da bekommen hast, geht aber an der Sache voll vorbei.
> 
> ...





ich habe heute (10-12-2007) per Post die 3. Mahnung erhalten.

Dabei werden rechtliche Schritte angedroht.

Ich habe bis dato keine weiteren Briefkontakt gehabt.

Was ist da noch zu erwarten?

Was ist mit Inkasso oder gerichtliches Mahnverfahren?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wie oft willst du das denn noch schreiben? Wolltest du dir nicht ein anderes Forum suchen? Besser wäre es!


----------



## Westsider (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
Ich habe das gleiche problem mit Magolino.de!
Ich habe mich auch auf anderen Seiten informiert und alle sagen, man soll nicht zahlen!
Trotzdem habe ich immer noch ein bisschen Angst.
Ich bin jetzt grade bei der mail: "Zahlungserinnerung - Ihr Gutschein-Magazin (Kdnr. 1**********). 
Ich glaube als nächstes kommt die erste ermahnung:wall:
Außerdem bin Ich erst 15 Jahre.
Und wenn die mir ein Brief schicken, dann reißen mir meine Eltern den Kopf ab:-?
Kann man eigendlich auch als 15jähriger zur Post gehen und sagen, dass man von einer Bestimmten Adresse keine Briefe bekommen möchte?
Das wäre nämlich schonmal eine erleichterung!

was ist denn eigendlich der aktuelle stand in der Verbraucherzentrale?
Ist die Seite jetzt illegal oder was kann ich jetzt noch alles Erwarten was auf mich zu kommt ausser die E-Mails und Briefe?


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hfega1 schrieb:


> bin auf das Gewinnspiel hineingefallen


Wenn ich heute auf Magolino.de einen der verfügbaren Services nutzen will, komme ich nirgends  in den Anmeldebereich. Wie sind die Hereingefallenen überhaupt zu ihrem (Un-) Glück gekommen? Hattet ihr euch tatsächlich auf der Seite angemeldet und dort eure Daten hinterlassen?


----------



## MarcoW75 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wie man zu Magolino kommt, ist ziemlich schnell erklärt: Die verstecken sich auf diversen anderen Webseiten.Auf vielen Webseiten kann man sich ja z.B. für einen Newsletter anmelden und gleich noch irgendwelche Kataloge o.ä. anderer Anbieter mitbestellen. Magolino ist da oft dazwischen und bietet sein Gewinnspielmagazin gleich mit an. Man kann nur den Haken wegmachen,denn i.d.R. ist er schon gesetzt. Anklicken kann man das Icon nicht,man weiß also nicht,wer dieses Magazin anbietet. Magolino schickt dann einen Bestätigungslink,wo man deren Magazin laden kann...und klickt man da drauf,bestätigt man automatisch deren AGBs (nur auf der HP einsehbar,nicht in der Mail) in denen die knapp 90€ drinstecken,die Magolino für das abgeschlossene Abo will. Knappe 2 Wochen später kommt dann eine Rechnung erst per Mail,dann per Post. So wars zumindest bei uns letztes Jahr.  Allerdings hat sich Magolino in unserem Fall einen dicken Fauxpas geleistet:Glücklicherweise hatte ich sämtliche Mails von Magolino noch und konnte den Vorfall nachvollziehen:Am 8.April kam die Rechnung per Mail,am 25.April  per Post. Laut Rechnung hätten wir am 26.März das Abo durch Anklicken des Links in der Mail abgeschlossen. Nur:eine solche Mail haben wir nicht gekriegt...die kam erst 2 Tage nachdem die Rechnung per Post kam (also über einen Monat zu spät).Wie sollen wir also einen Link angeklickt haben,wenn die Mail,indem er drin stand, erst NACH der Rechnung kam ? Die in dem Schreiben erwähnte IP hatten wir tatsächlich (hab ein kleines Programm,das diese loggt).Allerdings war das nicht die IP,die wir zum Zeitpunkt des angeblichen Abo-Abschlusses hatten,sondern die IP,die wir 3 Tage vorher hatten,als ich vergaß,den Haken beim Gewinnspielmagazin rauszunehmen. Das hab ich Magolino auch so geschrieben und forderte sie auf,mir doch freundlicherweise mal die IP zu nennen,die wir angeblich zum Zeitpunkt des Aboabschlusses hatten und drohte mit Betrugsanzeige,falls sie weiterhin auf Ihrer Forderung bestehen. Ich hätte die IP ja auch problemlos validieren können,wenn sie mir eine genannt hätten: Aber stattdessen kam ein Schreiben,daß sie "kulanterweise" auf die Forderung verzichten.

Marco


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das erklärt einieges aber woher kommen dann die Daten für den Rechnungs/Mahnungsversand, wenn doch nur ein Haken irgendwo weg muss? Haben die etwa schon alle Daten und fügen diese nur über die Rückmeldung aus der angenommen eMail wieder zusammen?


----------



## holly (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

jo jo,mir haben sie auch ein einzahlungsbeleg über 89.88 euro gesendet.werde jetzt gegen magolino gerichtlich vorgehen.so ne [edit].
nicht verrückt machen lassen verträge übers internet ohne unterschrift sind = nichts!
gruss holly


----------



## Niclas (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



holly schrieb:


> .werde jetzt gegen magolino gerichtlich vorgehen.so ne [edit].


mit was für einer  Klage   denn?


----------



## passer (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



holly schrieb:


> werde jetzt gegen magolino gerichtlich vorgehen
> gruss holly





Lasse es, bringst in der Regel nix. Wie auch Urteil in anderen Fällen belegen.
Am besten ignorieren, das ist das einzigste was diese Anbieter trifft.


----------



## macintosh (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hab bei der verbraucherberatung angerufen und dann das magolino gefaxt:



> an die magolino gmbh, richard-wagner-str. 2 in 91054 erlangen
> 
> z.h. geschäftsführung >  [ edit]
> 
> ...


----------



## beauty4u (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jetzt Magolino benutzt andere Masche. Man registriert sich für irgendeine Gewinnspiel von welchen Winnerking - Magolino deine Daten stehlt. Dann kommt eine email welche "interactive mailing" heisst, wo im Gross-schrift z.B. steht "20 iPhones zu gewinnen", wenn man dann einen Link in solchen email ancklickt um zu gucken was gibt's wird man automatisch mit seinen Daten in System registriert und eingeloggt, dabei eigene Adresse löschen/ändern kann man dort nicht.

Ich habe an Magolino folgende email geschickt:

"Ich wiederufe diese Anmeldung mit sofortige Wirkung. Ich habe nur Link in email gecklickt um zu gucken was gibt's, dann gegen meine Wille wurde ich in ihren System regitriert mit Daten welche ich selbst nicht eingegeben habe, sondern welche ihr von mir gestohlen haben von meinen vorigen Teilnahme an einen anderen Gewinnspiel. Screenshot von email "interactive mailing" habe ich gemacht."

Hier ist ein Screenshot von email:


----------



## macintosh (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

... interactive.one - so nennen die sich auch noch ... lol

und der gf. schreibt sich einmal mit einem "L" und dann wieder mit zwei "L".
ich glaube, der kann nicht so gut deutsch ... mmmhhh.
das logo haben die von der lbs übernommen - wie kreativ.

hahaha ...


----------



## maren (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo liebe Mitmenschen,

ich habe von dieser suspekten Firma Post erhalten, mit der unverschämten bitte auch  89,88 Euro zu bezahlen. Ich meine, egal was man diesen schreibt, sie  werden nicht ohne weiters aufhöhren, weitere Mahnungen zu versenden. 
Deshalb nicht Antworten - ins Leere laufen lassen. 
Den genau das ist es ja was Diese Firma will, daß man einen Dialog mit ihnen herstellt; rechtlich können Sie nichts, deshalb keine Antwort!!
Gruß maren


----------



## Saber (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Eins muss man magolino lassen, die [ edit]  sehr geschickt.

Ich habe heute auch eine Zahlungserinnerung per E-Mail bekommen (89.88 €).
Und ich kann mir nicht mal ansatzweise erklären, wie die an Daten von mir gekommen sind. 
Von der Firma habe ich heute das erste Mal gehört.
Ich habe auch schon lange nicht mehr an irgendeinem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.
Ich stimme Maren zu, einfach alles das von denen kommt, ignorieren.
Ich werde erst etwas unternehmen, wenn ich Post von einem Inkassobüro bekomme. 
Wenn es dann diese Firma noch geben sollte.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die überhaupt meine richtige Adresse haben.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Saber schrieb:


> Ich werde erst etwas unternehmen, wenn ich Post von einem Inkassobüro bekomme.


Ein Inkassobüro hat keinen Deut mehr Macht oder Befugnisse als der Forderungssteller selber. 
so what?


----------



## Saber (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein Inkassobüro hat keinen Deut mehr Macht oder Befugnisse als der Forderungssteller selber.
> so what?


Natürlich nicht, die Forderung wird nur an ein anderes Unternehmen übergeben.

Aber das Ganze einfach im Sande verlaufen zu lassen, alle Briefe ungeöffnet in den Müll zu werfen? Wo bleibt den da der Spaß?
Ich würde gerne [...]

_[Unzulässige Ausführungen entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## passer (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wenn nur alle so handeln würde, wie mein Vorredner, dann würden diese "speziellen" Firmen keine Chance haben, und ihr Handwerk aufgeben.
Aber es gibt ja viel zu verdienen, an Usern die sich nicht informieren.


----------



## Saber (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> _[Unzulässige Ausführungen entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


NUBs gelesen, sorry (bh) aber wo habe ich den Fehler gemacht?
Bitte, ich finde das sehr wichtig, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Nicht für mich, aber für andere.


----------



## bernhard (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es geht (leider) nicht um die Wichtigkeit, sondern um die Zulässigkeit. Unzulässig sind ganz klar z.B. Boykottaufrufe oder Schädigungsabsichten, ganz allgemen gesagt. Wir wollen hier (auch im Interesse der Poster) nicht in die Nähe solcher Probleme geraten.


----------



## Saber (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ihr habt anscheinend, hier nur mit bösen Firmen zu tun.
Verstehe, sorry ich wollte nur helfen. Nur Computerbetrug.de hat da ein wirklich sehr großes Problem, ich verstehe die Daseinsberechtigung nicht.
Morgen werde ich auch P2PWorld.to mal was schreiben.


----------



## katzenjens (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

Natürlich haben die Forenbetreiber hier nur mit bösen Firmen zu tun. Selbstverständlich wehren sich die Anbieter gegen jeden, der ihnen sein Geschäft vermiesen will.

Deine vermeintliche Hilfe kann für die Forenbetreiber nach hinten losgehen. Durch solche unbedachten Worte / Aufforderungen o.ä. kann der Forenbetreiber abgemahnt werden. 

Es ist in Deutschland nun mal so, dass Betrüger nicht einfach öffentlich Betrüger genannt werden dürfen. Auch darf man keine Tipps öffentlich von sich geben, welche deutsche Gesetze verletzen. Beides finde ich soweit ok, da ansonsten Anarchie herschen würde.

Andere Foren, welche nicht alles moderieren / zensieren sind entweder schnell weg vom Fenster oder sitzen im Ausland.

Die Tipps, welche hier genannt werden sollten für jeden ausreichend sein, mit etwas Eigeninitiative den Kopf aus der Schlinge eines zweifelhaften Anbieters zu bekommen. Ansonsten gibts immer noch die Verbraucherzentralen und Rechtsanwälte, beides allerdings nicht für lau.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Saber (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Katzenjens, super geschrieben.
Und danke für die Informationen, die ich hier sammeln konnte.
Die habe mir eine unaufgeforderte E-Mail geschickt, böser Fehler!


----------



## never_away (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Bei mir ist es so das ich bei denn 5 Minuten nach dem Klick  auf Ihrer Webseite eine Widerrufung Email an die Adresse die sie auf der Page angegeben haben geschickt habe, daraufhin habe Email Error bekommen. Später hab ich noch eine Email geschickt und ich habe keine bekommen.

3 Wochen später dann trotzdem die Rechnung. Ich hab mehrmals die Firma angemahnt schon Rechnungen zu unterlassen, da ich das ganze Beweisen kann das ich eine Widerrufung geschrieben habe, zusätzlich weil damals schon mal sowas ähnliches war habe ich das alles unter Zeugen gemacht.

Ich denke, in meinem Fall ist man auf einer sicheren Seite, hoffe ich zu mindestens. Oder was meint ihr ? Ein Inkasso habt ihr auch noch keine Post bekommen oder ?


----------



## never_away (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Sorry doppelt Posting,aber bekomme das Edieren nicht hin.

In meinen Email damals, habe ich zusätzlich geschrieben, das ich Bezweifle das ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe und nur zusätzlich die Widerrufung schicke, die ich aber nicht bräuchte da es keinen Vertrag gibt.


----------



## zeratul (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo, 

hat denn jemand in der sache was neues? 
diese [............] von Magolino schicken schon wieder Mahnungen los! 
kennt jemand deren Tacktick?wie kann man gegen solche Firmen Vorgehen ? 
wer weiß rat ?

Gruß Zeratul

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## passer (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es ist die berühmte Salamitaktik, immer neue Mahnungen, nach dem Motto irgendwann wird jemand schon zahlen. Für solche Mails empfehle ich eine Anti-Spamsoftware.

Eine seriöse Firma würde nicht 4 mal Mahnungen rausschicken, sondern spätestens nach der 2ten weitere Schritte einleiten.


----------



## zeratul (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was mir gerade sehr auffällt ist, daß hier im Forum nicht wirklich hilfe oder information angeboten wird sondern nur gefragt wird. Hat denn jemand schon vor Gericht müssen und Verloren oder Gewonnen ? Irgendwelche hilfreichen Informationen dazu? Würde mich wirklich freuen Informationen zu bekommen  
Die Schreiben von Magolino sind ja jedem bekannt und daß Magolino auch immer einen Betrag von unter 100 Euro Fordert wobei mir aufgefallen ist daß da einige unterschiede sind mal 89,88 € mal um die 60 - 70 € 
ja dei [.......] von Magolino hat Methode und die Deutsche Justiz / Rechtssystem kann gegen diese [......] noch nicht mal was Unternehmen :scherzkeks:
_
Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## passer (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zeratul schrieb:


> Was mir gerade sehr auffällt ist, daß hier im Forum nicht wirklich hilfe oder information angeboten :




Tja weil das in Rechtsberatung ausarten könnte, und hier ist man sehr allergisch dagegen, aber auch auch verständlich, wenn jemand eine Abmahnung wegen Rechtsberatung oder Schmäh Kritik bekommt, dann nicht der einzelne User sondern der Betreiber der dann ggf. mit seinen Privatvermögen haften muss.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zeratul schrieb:


> Was mir gerade sehr auffällt ist, daß hier im Forum nicht wirklich hilfe oder information angeboten wird sondern nur gefragt wird. Hat denn jemand schon vor Gericht müssen und Verloren oder Gewonnen ? Irgendwelche hilfreichen Informationen dazu? Würde mich wirklich freuen Informationen zu bekommen


Mit Verlaub: du  erwartest  alles auf dem Teller serviert zu bekommen, gefüttert werden  willst du auch noch:
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Vor Gericht war noch nie jemand , ansonsten:


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



passer schrieb:


> Tja weil das in Rechtsberatung ausarten könnte, und hier ist man sehr allergisch dagegen, aber auch auch verständlich, wenn jemand eine Abmahnung wegen Rechtsberatung oder Schmäh Kritik bekommt, dann nicht der einzelne User sondern der Betreiber der dann ggf. mit seinen Privatvermögen haften muss.


Wenn der User bereit ist (natürlich mit voller Identitätsangabe) , sich gegenüber den Forenbetreibern zu verpflichten, die im Ernstfall  die u.U in mehrere  tausende € gehenden Kosten für Abmahnung/EV etc zu übernehmen, könnte  man  darüber weiterdiskutieren: Ansonsten ist das Thema Einzelrechtsberatung hier beendet.


----------



## camer1 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier, aber aus dem gleichen grund wie alle. bekomme auch seit dem 28 januar meine rechnungen und inzwischen die mahnungen:-p

meine frage:
hat den schon mal jemand versucht sich mit den rechtsmitteln die wir haben dagegen zu wehren, oder die art der netten firma in die medien/öffentlichkeit  zu bringen ?
möchte nicht wissen welche summen die so abzocken.
ist sicher nicht ganz einfach die an der richtigen stelle zu treffen, aber für alles gibt es auch die richtigen fachmänner ( mal suchen will)

ist natürlich auch ein ding für unsere damen und herren aus der politik. das mit dem jugendschutz steht ja recht weit oben.
ich werde mal alles was von der netten firma kommt an 
www.REGIERUNGonline.de weiterleiten.
was ich so gelesen habe steigern die sich ja noch.
ich weiß noch nicht wie das so ist wenn ich magolinos auch eine rechnung schicke?
die müllen mich zu, ich muss zeit investieren, also kann ich das so wie die auch mal versuchen.

halt noch mal auf meine frage komme:
hat da schon jemand mal was rechtliches gemacht?
wäre für info dankbar
 gruß an alle 
camer 1


----------



## passer (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Sich gegen diese Firmen zu wehren ist , auf Schreiben nicht reagieren und keinen müden Cent zu zaxxxen. Das ist das wirksamste.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



passer schrieb:


> Sich gegen diese Firmen zu wehren ist , auf Schreiben nicht reagieren und keinen müden Cent zu zaxxxen. Das ist das wirksamste.


Ich frag mich, warum nicht noch mehr auf diesen weisen Entschluss kommen


----------



## cybershot (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also beimir war des so: Als erstes habe ich einen Brief von Magolino gekriegt, dieser sah so aus:
                                                    Erlangen den 07.Februar 2008


> Sehr geehrter Herr xy,
> 
> vermutlich haben sie in der Hektik des Alltags versäumt, den offenen Rechnungsbetrag ihres Gewinnspiel-Magazins zu begleichen. Zu der unten aufgeführten Rechnung konnten wir leider noch keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Wir bitten Sie, die Rechnung bis zum 15.02.2008 zu begleichen.
> 
> ...


:unzufrieden::unzufrieden::unzufrieden::unzufrieden::unzufrieden::unzufrieden:


Also: 

1. Der Brief kam am 17.02.2008 Wie soll ich den Betrag dann bis zum 15.02.2008 bezahlen(Was ich sowieso nicht gemacht hätte)

2. Ich habe bis auf diesen Brief noch nie etwas von magolino gehört.

3. Ich bin erst 12 Jahre alt.

Ich habe diesen Brief meinem Vater gezeigt, dieser meint ich soll es einfach nicht weiter beachten.

am Tag darauf bekam ich dieses Schreiben per e-mail:M A H N U N G  	


> Sehr geehrter Herr xy
> 
> leider konnten wir zu der unten aufgeführten Rechnung trotz unserer Zahlungserinnerung vom 31.01.2008 immer noch keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Wir bitten Sie, die offene Rechnung bis zum 05.03.2008 zu begleichen.
> Wir möchten Sie daher erneut um die Begleichung des offenen Rechnungsbetrages bitten. Sollten Sie sich gegenwärtig in einem finanziellen Engpass befinden, möchten wir Sie bitten, uns zu kontaktieren. Sicherlich finden wir eine Lösung, die sowohl in, als auch uns entgegen kommt.
> ...


----------



## cybershot (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was soll ich jetzt machen???????????????


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



cybershot schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen???????????????


Das wird Dir hier keiner sagen. Möglichkeiten, aus denen Du Dir eine aussuchen kannst, findest Du hier viele.
Entscheiden mußt Du selber.


----------



## cybershot (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ok, Ich probiers mal mit abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin leider auch ein Opfer von diesem **** Geschäftsführer der Magolino GmbH). Ich habe schon eine Anzeige erstattet, leider vergeblich. Sie wurde fallen gelassen. Die Sachbearbeiterin sagte mir wortwörtlich "Der Beschuldigte ist uns bekannt, nervt uns auch, aber so wie es aussieht können wir nichts machen. Es ist besser das Sie bezahlen." Ich bin jedoch ziemlich wütend über diese offensichtliche Verarschung und habe immernoch nicht bezahlt. Nun habe ich heute eine Androhung einer Vollstreckung erhalten. Die Kosten der nächsten Rechung sollen sich demnach auf 172,88 € belaufen.
Falls Ihr skeptisch seit oder mir nicht glaubt wegen meiner Ausdrucksweise hier, könnt ihr das gerne kontrollieren. 
*Das Aktenzeichen des Ermittlungsverfahren gegen ***** wegen Computerbetrugs, welches am 07.01.2008 eingestellt wurde lautet: 901 Js 140138/08*

Man muss doch irgendwie gegen diesen ***** vorgehen können. Versucht alle Quellen und Kontakte die Ihr habt ausfindig zu machen. Die Polizei kann schonmal nicht helfen. 

Da es anscheinend sehr viele Opfer gibt können wir viele Alternativen ausprobieren. Den direkten Wohnsitz von dem ****  rausfinden damit wir direkt zu ihm gehen können. Es kann nicht sein das hier in Deutschland eine solche ***** ungestraft bleibt. Er und seine Familie, seine Frau und seine Kinder die mit unserem Geld, welches wir nichtmal haben leben sollen merken das sie sowas nicht dürfen. Damit wir im Monat paar Euro verdienen nehmen wir an diesen Internetprogrammen teil und kassieren ein paar Cent am Tag. Und dann kommt dieser **** und denkt er hat eine Lücke im System entdeckt und macht uns unser Leben schwer. 

Wer mir helfen will soll Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen. Ich werde seine Privatadresse rausfinden, Daten über Ihnen und seine engsten Verwandten. Ich bin Student und hab kein Geld. Also wegnehmen kann er mir nichts. Wenn ich wegen sowas eine Anzeige bekomme, meinetwegen.


----------



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Nochmal die Daten der Staatsanwaltschaft: Aktenzeichen: 901 Js 140138/08
Staatsanwaltschaft Nünrberg-Fürth Zweigstelle Erlangen(Da kommt der Beschuldigte her).



> Telefon-Nr.: 09131/782-01
> Telefax-Nr.: 09131/782-480
> Durchwahl-Nr.: 09131/****
> Sachbearbeitet: Herr StA GL *****
> ...


----------



## cybershot (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ir können die sowieso nics tun. Ich bin erst 12. Aber wissen würde ichs trotzdem gern!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dieses *******:motz::motz::bang::bang:
Dem würd ich was erzählen:laber:


----------



## cybershot (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Aber ich versuchs doch erst mal einfach mit abwarten und Tee trinken!!


----------



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



cybershot schrieb:


> Aber ich versuchs doch erst mal einfach mit abwarten und Tee trinken!!


Mach du dir keine Sorgen. Deine Eltern müssen melden das du das gemacht hast. Du kannst nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## cybershot (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hab ja gar nics gemacht!!!!!!!


----------



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zeratul schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hat denn jemand in der sache was neues?
> diese [............] von Magolino schicken schon wieder Mahnungen los!
> ...


Ja ich hab eine Anzeige, die fallen gelassen wurde. Meine Rechnung steht schon bei 104,88 und die nächste Androhung lautet wie folgt:

Kosten bei Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckung:

Forderung                                                        104,88 Euro
+ Gerichtsgebühren (§11,Nr.1100 GKG)                   23,00  Euro
+ Rechtsanwaltsgebühren (Nr.3305,3308 VV-RVG)    25,00  Euro
+ Auslagen Rechtsanwalt (Nr.7002,VV-RVG)             5,00   Euro
+ Vollstreckung                                                  15,00  Euro
*Gesamtforderung                                              172,88  Euro*

Um das erläuterte Forderungsszenario zu vermeiden, werden Sie hiermit letztmalig aufgefordert, den offenen Gesamtbetrag von 104,88 Euro bis spätestens zum 21.02.2008 zu überweisen. Sollte diese Zahlung nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder aber nicht vollständig eingehen, wird die Angelegenheit endgültig zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung an das entsprechende Amt übergeben.


----------



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub: du  erwartest  alles auf dem Teller serviert zu bekommen, gefüttert werden  willst du auch noch:
> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> ...


Supersache... kann ich allen nur empfehlen! Vielen Dank


http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## katzenjens (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> wird die Angelegenheit endgültig zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung an das entsprechende Amt übergeben.


:vlol:Veterinäramt oder doch eher Ministry for Silly Walks ?!

Ach ja, warum hat die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren eingestellt? Weil es nicht verboten ist, Rechnungen zu verschicken. Für Rechtsgültigkeit von Rechnungen sind nunmal die Zivilgerichte zuständig. Und dort ist der Rechnungsschreiber in der Beweispflicht, dass die Rechnung berechtigt ist. Und eine IP-Adresse reicht nicht aus. Alles was die Nutzlosanbieter vorgeben reicht nicht aus.

Meine Güte, lasst sie doch Drohungen schreiben bis sie schwarz werden... Reagieren kann man, muss man aber nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## cybershot (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jo hast recht. Hab was besseres zu tun!


----------



## rbest (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Westsider schrieb:


> Außerdem bin Ich erst 15 Jahre.
> Und wenn die mir ein Brief schicken, dann reißen mir meine Eltern den Kopf ab:-?



warum sagst du ihnen nicht, dass du an eine [edit] firma geraten bist? lass doch deine eltern strafanzeige gegen magolino erstatten.


----------



## rbest (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zeratul schrieb:


> ... Hat denn jemand schon vor Gericht müssen und Verloren oder Gewonnen ? Irgendwelche hilfreichen Informationen dazu? Würde mich wirklich freuen Informationen zu bekommen  ...



nein, da geht nix vor gericht. ich hatte selbst von dieser firma rechnung und mahnungen bekommen. die rechnung kam per mail und hätte ich damals nicht geantwortet, dann hätten die meine adresse gar nicht gehabt. danach hatte ich dann den erfolglosen kommunikationsaufwand (wie gesagt - selber schuld), aber als ich merkte, dass die ihre masche durchziehen, hab ich nicht mehr geantwortet. vorsichtshalber habe ich allerdings sämtliche beweise gesammelt (screenshots, usw.), aber nach der letzten mahnung kam nie wieder was.
eins weiss ich sicher, wenn die weiter gemacht hätten, ich hätte *nicht die geringste* Mühe gescheut, jedes erdenkliche mittel auszuschöpfen.


----------



## speedy1010 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

:wall:





riudesign schrieb:


> Ja ich hab eine Anzeige, die fallen gelassen wurde. Meine Rechnung steht schon bei 104,88 und die nächste Androhung lautet wie folgt:
> 
> Kosten bei Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckung:
> 
> ...


----------



## speedy1010 (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo habe auch von Magolino am 4.7.2007 eine E-mail bekommen eine digital Kamera ist ür sie reseviert allerdings auf den Namen meines Mannes, der nie an Gewinnspielen oder sowas teilnimmt . machte die Mail auf und wollte die teilnahmebedingungen lesen und schon hies es danke das sie sich regestriet haben . Dachte mir nichts dabei und löschte es wieder. Nach ungefähr 2 Wochen kam die Mail da ich nicht widerrufen habe, habe ich mich für ein abo entschieden für 89,88 €. Habe denen nichts geschrieben und plötzlich kamen die Mahnung sogar ins Haus. Dann Mahnungen über Mahnungen per post und per E-mail. Dann kamen E-mails wenn ich mein Abo bezahle dann bekomme ich einen usb stick, oder einen dvd player habe immer noch nicht reagiert . Dann versuchten sie es auf meinen Namen keine Ahnung wo die eigentlich unsere Adressen und Namen hatten. Dann war zwei Monate Ruhe und heute bekamen wir  wieder ein schreiben per post von 172,88€ wegen gerichtsgebühren und rechtsanwaltsgebühren uns auslagen Rechtsanwalt und Vollstreckung war schon bei der Polizei und der hat mir geraten nichts zu bezahlen. Und ich werde auch nichts bezahlen für was denn nur weil ich die teilnahmebedingungen lesen wollte? 
danke fürs lesen


----------



## riudesign (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



speedy1010 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Komisch... mir hat die behandelnde Staatsanwaltschaft geraten lieber zu bezahlen. Aber ich bleib stur. Das wäre schon krass wenn man wegen einer solchen Verarschung einen Schufaeintrag bekommt, bzw. irgendwelche Gerichtsvollzieher ins Haus kommen.
Die Briefe kommen auf den Namen meines Vaters, aber der Internetanschluss ist auf meinen Namen angemeldet.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



riudesign schrieb:


> ... mir hat die behandelnde Staatsanwaltschaft geraten lieber zu bezahlen...


Na klar doch, dafür ist der Fall dann letztlich von deren Tisch! Man nennt das den Weg des geringsten Widerstands und der/die StA/-in darf sich ob seiner/ihrer Ahnungslosigkeit zumindest gedanklich schimpfen lassen.


----------



## Paule17 (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich bin froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. 
Heute hatte ich den Brief mit der Rechnung von Magolino im Postkasten. Wollte ihn schon wegwerfen, weil ich mit dem Namen gar nichts anfangen konnte...hätte ich besser mal getan 
Ich bin wohl über ein Gewinnspiel bei dieser Firma gelandet und fiel aus allen Wolken als ich las, daß ich 89,99 € zahlen soll.
An Emails dieser Firma kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht entsinnen, ich habe täglich soviel Spam, den ich weiter gar nicht beachte.
Panisch habe ich dann im Internet gesucht und zum Glück dieses Forum gefunden. Vor allem die Beiträge und Videos von Katzenjens haben mich sehr beruhigt. 
Ich wollte erst Widerspruch einlegen, aber ich denke Jens hat recht, wenn er sagt sobald man reagiert lassen die erst recht nicht locker weil sie denken da gibts noch was zu holen. 
Danke Jens und fühl dich von meinen beiden Katzen kurz umschnurrt!

Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen gar nicht zu reagieren und die Sache auszusitzen. Selbst wenn irgendwann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, was ich ehrlich gesagt schwer bezweifele kann ich dem ja dann widersprechen - vor Gericht werden die mich bestimmt nicht zerren. Nicht wenn ich sehe wieviele Leute Probleme mit dieser Firma haben. Wollen sie die alle verklagen? Wohl kaum.
Die setzten darauf, daß einer von 100 Leuten einknickt und zahlt, denn dann hat sich die Masche schon rentiert.
Also ich freu mich jetzt schon direkt auf die nächste Post von denen....Werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten :-D


----------



## cybershot (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ok, ich auch


----------



## hps44 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

OK ich auch


----------



## Paule17 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was mich seit gestern beschäftigt ist nur wie sind das eigentlich passieren konnte...?
Ich spiel öfters bei Gewinnspielen mit und achte schon sehr auf die Sponsoren. 
Häkchen deaktiviere ich definitiv immer und auch meine Spam-emails überfliege ich dennoch im Betreff. 
Kommt ja immer vor, daß AOL was wichtiges verschluckt. Eine Email von denen wäre mir aufgefallen, denke ich. Und die hätte ich nie geöffnet sondern gleich in den Spam verschickt und gelöscht.
Meine Email und Adresse können sie ja nur durch ein Gewinnspiel haben...
Hm.*kopfkratz*
Und laut Brief von denen hab ich ja sogar ein Passwort *gg* Find ich irgendwie witzig weil ich nie auf der Seite war. Aber ich werd den Teufel tun und mir die Seite angucken, nachher hab ich noch nen zweites Abo, wa?:sun:
Naja, eigentlich Blödsinn darüber überhaupt groß nachzugrübeln, aber interessieren täts mich schon.


----------



## cybershot (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

mich auch:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## hps44 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Paule17 schrieb:


> Was mich seit gestern beschäftigt ist nur wie sind das eigentlich passieren konnte...?
> Ich spiel öfters bei Gewinnspielen mit und achte schon sehr auf die Sponsoren.
> Häkchen deaktiviere ich definitiv immer und auch meine Spam-emails überfliege ich dennoch im Betreff.
> Kommt ja immer vor, daß AOL was wichtiges verschluckt. Eine Email von denen wäre mir aufgefallen, denke ich. Und die hätte ich nie geöffnet sondern gleich in den Spam verschickt und gelöscht.
> ...



hps44


----------



## hps44 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo man kann Mailadressen total sperren.
Achtung Magolino hat zwei Mailadressen.


----------



## OzgurAYDIN (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich habe mir die Seiten von Magolino angeschaut und nacher habe ich erfahren dass ich mich für ein Probeabonement beworben habe. Nacher habe ich mails bekommen, die besagten dass ich für ein 1 Jahres Abo eine Rechnung zahlen muss. Ich wollte so ein Abonement nicht ??? Ich lebe in der Türkei und weiss auch nicht ob mir etwas zugeschickt worden waere wenn ich etwas gewonnen haette ??? Nun ist das Problem dass mich diese Firma ununterbrochen auffordert Ihre Rechnung plus Manungsgeld zahlen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen ?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



OzgurAYDIN schrieb:


> . Kann mir jemand helfen ?


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

Einzelrechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten


----------



## sissi66 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo erst mal, also ich ahbe die Firma Magolino bei der Kriminalpolizei angezeigt und nun von der Staatsanwaltschaft Post bekommen.

 lt. Sehr geerter Herr..........., das Emitlungsverfahren habe ich mit Verfügung vom 14.02.08 gemäß §170 Abs.2 Strafprozeßordnung eingestellt.

na toll soweit..........

was nun ??
kann jemand helfen oder ist er in der Sache schon weiter wie ich ??
danke im voraus


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

dazu muss man den Unterschied zwischen Strafrecht und Zivilrecht in Deutschland verstehen. "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Allerdings bedeutet die Einstellung eines Strafverfahrens nicht automatisch dass evtl. Forderungen eines Anbieters berechtigt sind. Somit gelten die oben genannten Links weiterhin.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sissi66 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

halli hallo kan man sie ma anrufen des ist mir lieber wie des geschreibe. danke im voraus


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

nene... mehr als dieses Geschreibe gibts nicht von mir :stumm: .
Falls Du trotz der Links und Videos noch unsicher bist, ab zur nächsten Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt. Hier dürfen wir keine weiteren Hinweise geben. Und auch am Telefon können ich oder andere nicht mehr sagen als hier im Forum.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Paule17 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



sissi66 schrieb:


> halli hallo kan man sie ma anrufen des ist mir lieber wie des geschreibe. danke im voraus


Einfach mal die Videos vom Katzenjens angucken und dann überlegen, ob man überhaupt was machen sollte. Wie ich das sehe erledigt sich das von selbst. Mahnungen ignorieren, falls wirklich (eher unwahrscheinlich) ein Brief vom Gericht kommt das Kreuzchen da setzen, daß kein Anspruch auf auf das Geld besteht, da ja nie Leistung erbracht wurde und dann hat sich das von ganz allein erledigt. Vor Gericht gehen die sowieso nicht, da sie dann das Risiko eingehen, daß ihre schöne Geschäftsidee verboten wird. 
Die bauen darauf, daß einer von hundert Leuten einknickt und zahlt. Nicht einschüchtern lassen, dazu am besten Katzenjens´ Videos schauen, hat mich auch beruhigt und ich seh das jetzt ganz gelassen. :-D

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## cybershot (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Am 5.03 hab ich wieder was neues!!:roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Paule17 (1 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So, heute kam die erste Zahlungserinnerung.
Wie man sieht warten die nicht lange.
Die erste Rechnung kam am 21.2, zahlen sollt ich bis zum 24, aber berücksichtigt wurden nur Zahlungen bis zum 22. laut dem jetztigen Brief.... wenn man noch die Zeit rechnet die die Bank braucht schon recht knapp, das heißt dann ja, daß jeder schon mal mindestens eine Erinnerung zugeschickt kriegt. 
Die Zahlungserinnerung ist vom 28. zahlen soll ich jetzt bis zum 11.3. Naja, das ist machbar :sun:
Bin dann mal gespannt, wird wohl net lange dauern bis der Ton rüder wird, so in 2 Wochen denk ich spätestens.


----------



## Steffi1984 (2 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe das selbe Problem wie Ihr und streite mit der Firma jetzt schon seit letztem Jahr herum. Heute habe ich diese Firma beim zuständigen LKA angezeigt. Es wurde jetzt an die zuständige Polizeistelle weiter geleitet. Das ist ein guter Tipp für euch. Macht es auch so. Geht auf die Webseite von eurem LKA des jeweiligen Bundeslandes und schreibt denen eine Email. Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Glück.


----------



## cybershot (2 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jut! Also am 5.03 hab ich was neues!!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## passer (3 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Strafanzeige ist genauso Quark wie sich über jeden Mahnung dieser (Ausdrucksweise würde von jedem Forenmoderator zensiert, und wäre im übrigen Strafbar :sun zu ärgern.
Diese Firma versucht es mit der eine Million Mahnungen Strategie , und hofft damit Erfolg zu haben. Wer es  ignoriert , lebt besser.


----------



## schickel (3 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi,

auch ich habe heute eine Rechnung erhalten. Ich habe sofort mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung gesprochen. Der Berater sagte mir, dass ich alle Rechnungen und Mahnungen (von magolino) und drohungen von Inkassounternehmen ignorieren soll.

ABER:
Sollte ein Schreiben vom Gericht mit einer Mahnung kommen, soll man sofort der Mahnung widersprechen, denn das Gericht prüft nicht, ob die Mahnung berechtigt ist oder nicht. Erst nach dem Widerspruch werden sie aktiv. Und spätestens dann gibt es keine weiteren Mahnungen oder drohungen. Selbst wenn, dann hat man ja die Rechstschutzversicherung 

Soweit die Aussage von meinem Berater.

Dennoch ist diese Geschichte sehr nervig und unangenehm.


----------



## Steffi1984 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi zusammen. Ich habe antwort erhalten von meinen LKA in Baden Württemberg. Also man kann was machen sie haben auch schon öfters jetzt von dieser Firma gehört aber weil die Firma in Bayern ist, muss man dort auf die Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige stellen. Da ich aber in der Schweiz lebe habe ich da keine Chance aber ich werde es jetzt machen wie ihr. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich habe 3 mal denen mit dem Anwalt gedroht, wenn sie mich nicht in Ruhe lassen, seither kam nichts mehr von denen. Vielleicht hat es genutzt.
Abwarten und Tee trinken smile


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@ Steffi, selbstverständlich kannst du als Schweizerin auch in Deutschland Anzeige erstatten. Schreibe einen Brief mit den entsprechenden Ausdrucken (Kopien der Überweisung, eMailverkehr, Portalausdrucke) an die Polizei oder die Staatsanwaltschaft am Ort deines "Vertragspartners".


----------



## Paule17 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

und dafür brauchst du 4 postings...?

@steffi1984
am besten einfach ignorieren. du kämpfts nur schon ein jahr lang mit denen, weil du dich überhaupt drauf eingelassen hast 
alle rechnungen und mahnungen ignorieren und erst falls wirklich was vom gericht kommt reagieren und widersprechen. dann ist´s vorbei, wenn´s überhaupt jemals soweit kommt...vor gericht gehen die nicht, da sie dann gefahr laufen, daß die schöne geschäftsidee verboten wird. die hoffen nur drauf daß jemand einknickt und zahlt.

herrje, ich wiederhole mich ....*gg*


----------



## Steffi1984 (5 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Paule17 schrieb:


> und dafür brauchst du 4 postings...?
> 
> @steffi1984
> am besten einfach ignorieren. du kämpfts nur schon ein jahr lang mit denen, weil du dich überhaupt drauf eingelassen hast
> ...


Hi Reducal. Ich bin schon aus Deutschland aber ich wohne im Moment in der Schweiz und mir ist es einfach zu viel aufwand. Ich habe jetzt seit einer Woche nichts mehr bekommen von denen ich glaube es ist vorbei. Aber so war es immer mal wieder ruhe dazwischen und plötzlich kommt wieder was. Aber ich werde jetzt einfach alles ignorieren. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Tipps.
Meine Mutter bekommt alle Briefe nach Hause und das seit letztem Jahr im Juni. Wir haben nie reagiert und jetzt kam plötzlich wieder was und dann habe ich ein paar emails geschrieben die sich gewaschen haben, seither nichts mehr. Mal schauen.


----------



## cybershot (5 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Widerrufsbestätigung



> Sehr geehrter Herr xy
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihres Widerrufs für folgende Leistung:
> 
> ...


So: Das schreiben die mir! Ich hab aber gar nich wiederrufen!:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## cybershot (6 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wie soll das dann gehen? Und überhaupt:Was passiert jetzt???:-D:roll::roll:


----------



## katzenjens (6 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@cybershot:

Vielleicht interessiert Dich dieses Video hier.
Ansonsten vielleicht die Links in meiner Signatur. Es bringt nix, jetzt dauernd halbe Sätze zu schreiben um das Forum zuzumüllen. Wende Dich an Deine Eltern und zeige ihnen die Links. Dann wende Dich lieber wichtigeren Themen zu.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## MC_DARKSTONE (6 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo

ich habe das selbe problem mit magolino (winnerking )
mitlerweile hab ich die 2te mahnung und sie drohen mir jetzt das wenn ich nicht zahl dass sie das ihren juristen weitergeben und dann per gericht alles klären wollen
Ich hab sie schon ganz am anfang angeschrieben was das soll wie die auf mich kommen woher sie meine IP haben und sie sollten mich ausem ABO kündigen 

[





> Antwort:
> Sie hatten 14 tage zeit nun ist der abo nicht mehr kündigbar und ich solle zahlen
> ]


Sie haben nicht mal drauf geantwortet wie sie an meine daten kammen.

Meine Frage:
Können die mir was? ich meine da ich sie ja auch angeschrieben habe haben  sie ja jetzt auch meine IP
Wie kann ich am einfachsten alles beenden?
hilft es wenn ich sagen würde mein kleiner bruder (17 J.)hat sich bei ihnen regestriert. fals das geht sollte ich das sagen bevor sie es ihren juristen bearbeiten.

Ich danke für alles Antworten, Tips und Links die mir helfen 

MFG
MC_DARKSTONE


----------



## katzenjens (6 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ist es so schwierig, auf bereitgestellte Links zu klicken?! Siehe Signatur....


----------



## cybershot (8 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

aiso bei mir hats jetz aufgehört! Die ham mir geschrieben ich hätt doch gekündigt! hab ich aba gar nich! Ich hab mir geschworen dene überhaupt nics zurückzuschreiben!aba jetz isses endlich vorbei!


----------



## sammy13 (20 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo, Leidensgenossen.
Habe gestern ebenfalls einen Brief von dieser Firma bekommen.
Ihr müßt davon ausgehen, daß diese Leute versuchen, euch einzuschüchtern und ihr daraufhin zahlt.
TUT DAS JA NICHT!!!!!!!!!!
Die müssen beweisen, daß Ihr bewußt und schriftlich ein Abo eingegangen seid.
Nicht ihr seid beweispflichtig, sondern DIE!!!!!
Ich z.B. habe einen Spamfilter, der ALLE nicht direkt an mich gewandten mails aussortiert und die ich dann, wenn mir die Firma nicht bekannt ist, sofort lösche. 
Beweisen muß also "Magolino", daß ich "ja" zu einem Abo gesagt habe - habe ich natürlich NICHT !
Also, nicht mal ignorieren. Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern, die wollen nur von Angsthasen Geld kassieren, nur abzocken, sonst nix!!!!
Wenn ihr keinen Rechtsschutz habt, geht zu einer Verbraucherzentrale, die beraten euch gut und umsonst. Also, Kopf hoch und durch!:wall:


----------



## maltesers (25 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hilfe...auch ich bekomme Mahnungen per Post und per email! :-? 
Nun habe ich die dritte Mahnung erhalten, in der mir gerichtliche Schritte angedroht werden! 
Was soll ich tun? Gehen die wirklich soweit? 
Ist es schon jemandem passiert dass er Bescheid vom Gericht bekam?
Habe auch schon geschrieben dass ich diesen Service nicht abonniert habe und auch keinen Vertrag unterschrieben habe, und zur Sicherheit habe ich mal via email (per sofort) gekündigt! 

Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Einfach abwarten? 
Mir ist nicht wohl bei dieser Sache, obwohl ich wie Ihr alle, 
nichts abonniert habe! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was man nicht bestellt hat, kündigt man auch nicht. Normalerweise ist das beste: Funkstille bewahren.

Gegen Unwohlsein im Magen hilft eine gute Tasse Tee mit Rum.


----------



## Paule17 (25 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten. Die 2. Mahnung ist da und der Ton ist immer noch freundlich. Allerdings soll ich bis zum 28. zahlen und eine Mahngebühr von 5 € wurde auch draufgeschlagen. Somit sind wir jetzt schon bei 94,88 € für nothing. Ich werde den Verein weiterhin einfach ignorieren, was ich nur jedem anderen auch raten kann. Bin mal gespannt auf den nächsten Brief... 

@maltesers: Videos vom Katzenjens anschauen und Mahnungen ignorieren, das ist wirklich das einzige was Sinn macht. Habe noch von keinem gehört, der einen Brief vom Gericht bekommen hat. Und wenn doch einer kommen sollte das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle (Forderungen sind nicht berechtigt) und dann wars das auf jeden Fall. Die werden nicht klagen, da sie das Risiko eingehen würden daß ihre Geschäftsidee verboten wird. Ich war nach dem ersten Brief auch geschockt und wusste nicht einmal, wann und wie ich an diese Firma geraten bin. Die Videos sind super und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sie anzuschauen! Das beruhigt mehr als ne Tasse Tee mit Rum :-D


----------



## nicole1980 (25 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi, auch ich bin ein Opfer... Habe heute meine 3. Mahnung von Magolino per Mail erhalten und muss sagen es liest sich erschreckend. Aber so langsam erscheinen die mir immer unglaubwürdiger. Die Mahnen und Drohen schon seit fast 3 Monaten und nichts passiert. Habe mich auch bei der Verbraucherzentrale informiert und die raten mir nichts zu unternehmen. Erst wenn ein Schreiben vom Anwalt kommen sollte, soll ich mich wieder in der Verbraucherzentrale melden. Aber laut der Verbraucherzentale kam es noch nie so weit. Ich habe vorhin bei einem User gelesen, das bei ihm/ihr nach der 3. Mahnung nichts mehr passiert ist. Das beruhigt mich etwas... Ich werde nun auch abwarten und Tee trinken... Danke an alle für die Tipps!

:-D


----------



## Teleton (26 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



nicole1980 schrieb:


> Habe mich auch bei der Verbraucherzentrale informiert und die raten mir nichts zu unternehmen. Erst wenn ein Schreiben vom Anwalt kommen sollte, soll ich mich wieder in der Verbraucherzentrale melden. Aber laut der Verbraucherzentale kam es noch nie so weit.


Grundsätzlich sollte man wohl das tun was einem die Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt. Hier muss ich aber noch mal nachhaken. Sollst Du Dich wirklich schon melden nur weil ein Anwalt schreibt? Oder doch erst wenn etwas vom Gericht kommt? Anwaltsschreiben sind nix seltenes die gibts dauernd. Gerichtliche Verfahren dagegen sind nur zwei Stück bei x-tausend dokumentiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Teleton schrieb:


> Gerichtliche Verfahren dagegen sind nur zwei Stück bei x-tausend dokumentiert.


Und die mit eindeutigen  Abfuhren  für die Nutzlosseitenbetreiber


----------



## maltesers (26 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Danke für die Tipps von Euch allen.....werde einfach mal abwarten! Danke, melde mich wieder falls ein ernsthaftes Schreiben kommen sollte! :-p


----------



## schnuffel (26 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo ihr lieben,

Ich  habe heute (26.03.2008 ) die zweite Mahnung von Magolino bekommen wo ich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe!

Ich habe da heute mal angerufen, und habe mal nachgefragt, warum ich immer eine Rechnung bekomme.  Ich  habe der Mitarbeiterin deutlich zu verstehen gegeben das ich keinen Vertrag abgeschlosen habe, ich sagte nur weil ich an einem Gewienspiel teilgenomen habe, soll ich 99,88 EUR  zahlen.Darauf hin sagte sie „JA“ sie bekommen immer Werbung wenn sie am Gewinspiel teilnehmen, und da ist in der werbung ein banner drauf und wenn sie denn banner anklicken, dann haben sie einen Vertrag abgeschlosen. Da habe ich ihr gesagt, das ist nicht rechtlich,  sie werden von meinem Anwalt hören, habe ich ihr gesagt. Anschließend habe ich auch gleich meien Anwalt   angerufen, habe auch gleich am Montag (31.03.2008 ) einen Termin.

Werde euch weiter berichten wie es weiter geht.


----------



## nicole1980 (26 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Teleton schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man wohl das tun was einem die Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt. Hier muss ich aber noch mal nachhaken. Sollst Du Dich wirklich schon melden nur weil ein Anwalt schreibt? Oder doch erst wenn etwas vom Gericht kommt? Anwaltsschreiben sind nix seltenes die gibts dauernd. Gerichtliche Verfahren dagegen sind nur zwei Stück bei x-tausend dokumentiert.




Ja es wurde mir eindeutig so mitgeteilt das ich melden soll wenn ein schreiben vom Anwalt kommt. Ich hoffe allerdings das keins kommen wird. :wall:


----------



## cybershot (27 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Die wollen dich doch bloß einschühtern! [........]

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## nicole1980 (27 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jap, das denke ich auch. Aber sind ganz schön lästig muss ich sagen. Die verlängern und verlängern.... Naja wenns schön macht? :-D


----------



## Hoppelsche (28 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute...
ich hab hab mich letzes Jahr irgendwann bei Magolino angemeldet, dann schön gezahlt und gekündingt alles wunder bar geklappt!!
so irgendwann bekam ich ne mail vonwegen neues und mein Gewinn... was ich anglickte und schon war es passiert, die [ edit]  haben mich ein zeitesmal registriert... jetzt bekomme ich rechnungen und mahnungen als ich sie darauf aufmehrsam gemacht hab das ich da zweimal im System erfasst bin wollten sie den beleg meiner Wiederrufsrechtserklärung hab ich net weil ich ja net wusst das man da sie automatisch wieder registrier....
gestern kam dann mal wieder ne Mahnung per Post von 95€.

ich hab die absicht nix zuzahlen da ich ja schon mal was gezahlt habe....
am montag geh ich zu meiner Anwältin und lass die mal nen Bilck drauf werfen was die dazu meint!!


----------



## cybershot (30 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Und??? Was war?? :roll:


----------



## nicole1980 (30 März 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Da wird wohl noch nichts bei rausgekommen sein, da ja erst morgen Montag ist... :smile:


----------



## cybershot (1 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Heut is Dienstag.:roll:


----------



## holly (1 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zeratul schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hat denn jemand in der sache was neues?
> diese [............] von Magolino schicken schon wieder Mahnungen los!
> ...


Denke,wenn wir paar Leute haben können wir ja mal persönlich uns mit den Chef treffen und dann kann das auch ganz anders ausgehen. Ich versuche mal über den Vogel mpaar infos zu bekommen.Oder geben ich mein Geld Leute die für Geld alles machen.


----------



## schnuffel (2 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo ihr Lieben 

[ edit] 

Wie ich gesagt habe wahr ich, am montag beim Anwalt, er sagt mir nicht Zahlen auf kein fall, iegal wie oft ihr eine mahnung bekommt, oder inkasso auch nicht zahlen das ist kein richtigs inkasso,wer zahlt ist blöd,mein Anwalt meint das sie  
[ edit]  im nur auf das geld scharf sind, er meinte zu mir, wenn von 100 leuten 
zahlen 60 leute das geld für nichts, und 40 leute gehen vor, aber ich gebe euch ein hinweis solage nichts vom Gericht kommt [ edit] , ihr müst nur , wenn ihr was vom Gericht post bekommt gleich zum Anwalt, mein Anwalt freut sich schon 
wenn die  mich verklagen, er meinte die würd er auseinander flücken, weil sie 
sich Strafbar gemacht haben, dann müssen die Zahlen. und wehr sich kein Anwalt leisten kann der kann für die Prozeskosten, ein antrag auf Prozeskostenbeihielfe beantragen dann bezahlt ihr für denn Anwalt nichts.


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnuffel schrieb:


> ....weil sie sich Strafbar gemacht haben....


...dieser Meinung ist die StA Erlangen aber nicht.


----------



## funus (3 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...dieser Meinung ist die StA Erlangen aber nicht.



Wie kommst du auf deine Aussage??
Eine genauere Erläuterung wäre hilfreich

Gruß
funus


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



funus schrieb:


> Eine genauere Erläuterung wäre hilfreich


Falls du dich als Geschädigter betrogen fühlst, dann erstatte eine Anzeige und warte auf die Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens. Womöglich deckt sich das dann mit meinen Kenntnissen, die im übrigen nicht aus einem Strafverfahren stammen sondern mir von einem Beteiligten persönlich mitgeteilt wurden.


----------



## cybershot (4 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Reducal schrieb:


> erstatte eine Anzeige    mit meinen Kenntnissen, die im



Anzeige bringt nics! Wegen was willst du sie denn anzeigen??:smile:


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



cybershot schrieb:


> Wegen was ....


Genau darum geht´s mir ja, hättest es mitbekommen, wenn du aufmerksam mit- oder zurück gelesen hättest.


----------



## Adrianos19 (4 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo ich habe eine frage an hps44

wie hast du es geschafft zu kündigen bei magolino,
Kannst du mir helfen ich habe mich bei dieser [ edit] seite nie angemeldet
und werde das geld auch nicht bezahlen , was soll ich jetzt machen



> A U F T R A G S B E S T Ä T I G U N G
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr
> 
> ...


----------



## Westsider (5 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ************,
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal das ist die letzte e-mail
Nur damit ihr wisst was noch auf euch zukommt!
Ist schon jemand weiter?
Also in der e-mail steht das ich bis heute überweisen soll aber das habe ich noch nicht getan!
Ich bin gespannt was jetzt auf mich zukommt!
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dasss ich zwar die richtige adresse angegeben habe aber einen falschen namen. Ist das irgendwie nützlich?
Bei mir ist auch bis jetzt nur 1 Brief angekommen.
Ich bin mal gespannt was jetzt kommt

_Diverse Daten editiert und URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## cybershot (5 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wer ist hps44 ???


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



cybershot schrieb:


> Wer ist hps44 ???



ein User mit etwas konfusen Ansichten/Mitteilungen


> hps44
> Rookie
> Registriert seit: 23.09.2007
> Beiträge: 17 (0,09 Beiträge pro Tag)



( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/member.php?u=7794
 Profil für User  ab 25 Postings aufrufbar )

das Frage des  Posters  Adrianos19  bezieht wohl auf das allerste Posting 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=204539#post204539


----------



## schnuffel (5 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo 

Ich habe gestern schon die 3 Mahnung bekommen :-p
na und geld bekommen sie nicht, ich hoffe das ich bald post vom inkasso bekomme:-D, ich hoffe das sie mich verklagen da freu ich mich schon und mein Anwalt auch :-D. ich bin der meinug man streitet sich zu wenig, man muss sich    
nicht alles gefallen lassen, Magolino ist schon der zweite [.......], der mich Arm machen will für nichts, kann ich nicht verstehen:wall:aber mal schauen wie es weiter geht, also in der sache cool bleiben:sun: 

so bald ich was neues höre sage ich euch bescheit.

Lieben Gruß Schnuffel

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnuffel schrieb:


> ich hoffe das sie mich verklagen da freu ich mich schon und mein Anwalt auch :-D.


sag deinem Anwalt, nach den Erfahrungen aus den vergangenen zwei Jahren freut er sich vergebens.
Die Knaben trauen sich  nicht vor Gericht zu ziehen. Drohen ist alles, was sie können


----------



## schnuffel (5 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> sag deinem Anwalt, nach den Erfahrungen aus den vergangenen zwei Jahren freut er sich vergebens.
> Die Knaben trauen sich  nicht vor Gericht zu ziehen. Drohen ist alles, was sie können


danke für deine infos, werde ich mein Anwat sagen. dann werde ich die verklagen, das kann ja nicht so weiter gehen, die leute die es nicht wiesen die zahlen einfach und wunder sich warum sie immer zahlen müsen, für nichts, und da muss man sich mal werden, die könn ja nicht alles machen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Funker_Hornsby (6 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich weiss, es ist ein bisschen gemein, aber was klickt ihr auch in so einem Sch...-Mail herum ....

Funker_Hornsby


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Funker_Hornsby schrieb:


> Funker_Hornsby



 Funker Hornsby aus dem Film Operation Petticoat


----------



## nicole1980 (6 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Sowas kann auch keiner erahnen was passiert wenn man da rumklickt. Denn schließlich stand nirgends was davon das es was kosten würde, und für kostenloses ist mancher halt zu haben. Ich werd nichts mehr anklicken, den Fehler mache ich kein zweites mal. :wall:


----------



## jordi (7 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnuffel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe gestern schon die 3 Mahnung bekommen :-p
> na und geld bekommen sie nicht, ich hoffe das ich bald post vom inkasso bekomme:-D, ich hoffe das sie mich verklagen da freu ich mich schon und mein Anwalt auch :-D. ich bin der meinug man streitet sich zu wenig, man muss sich
> ...


Hast du dir die anderen Berichte alle mal durchgelesen ????
weißt du wie es bei den andern ausgegangen ist ????


----------



## andree62 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
habe heute von Magolino 4 Rechnungen bekommen,mit 4 Kundennummern.

War nie auf der Seite,habe nie was bestellt bei denen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun soll???

Solche ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg
Andree


----------



## funus (7 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So hab jetzt auf meinen ersten Brief bekommen! Werde aber weder zahlen noch sonst was unternehmen.

Was meint ihr soll ich den Brief öffnen, wegschmeissen oder zurückgehen lassen.

Danke für antworten
Gruß
funus


----------



## schnuffel (7 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



andree62 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute von Magolino 4 Rechnungen bekommen,mit 4 Kundennummern.
> 
> War nie auf der Seite,habe nie was bestellt bei denen.
> ...




Hallo Andree 

Ich rate dir, machen denn Brief auf er beist nicht und warte was noch kommt, schön die briefe sameln, und cool bleiben:sun:
die drohen nur, wie mir schon einer gesagt hat, das sie nich dich verklagen, ich habe so gehoft das sie mich verklagen, wenn die es nicht machen. dann mache ich es, weil es mir reicht so die leute ab......:wall: 

Gruß Schnuffel


----------



## schnuffel (7 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnuffel schrieb:


> Hallo Andree
> 
> Ich rate dir, machen denn Brief auf er beist nicht und warte was noch kommt, schön die briefe sameln, und cool bleiben:sun:
> die drohen nur, wie mir schon einer gesagt hat, das sie nich dich verklagen, ich habe so gehoft das sie mich verklagen, wenn die es nicht machen. dann mache ich es, weil es mir reicht so die leute ab......:wall:
> ...



hallo Andree 

das mit dem Brief meinete ich @funus sorry wahr mein fehler.

hallo Funus 

Das ist  für dich 


Ich rate dir, machen denn Brief auf er beist nicht und warte was noch kommt, schön die briefe sameln, und cool bleiben
die drohen nur, wie mir schon einer gesagt hat, das sie nich dich verklagen, ich habe so gehoft das sie mich verklagen, wenn die es nicht machen. dann mache ich es, weil es mir reicht so die leute ab......:wall: 

Gruß Schnuffel


----------



## nicole1980 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



funus schrieb:


> So hab jetzt auf meinen ersten Brief bekommen! Werde aber weder zahlen noch sonst was unternehmen.
> 
> Was meint ihr soll ich den Brief öffnen, wegschmeissen oder zurückgehen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich finde du solltest ihn öffnen. Aber auf keinen Fall wegschmeißen, ich hebe alles auf was ich von den ***** bekommen habe. Sicher ist sicher... Habe vor kurzem sogar schon meine 3. Mahnung bekommen. Mir war da auch nicht mal bewusst das ich auf der Seite gewesen sein soll. :roll:


----------



## cybershot (8 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ja mein ich auch!!! Ich hab grad informatik.


----------



## Paule17 (8 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Neuigkeiten von Paule 
Die nächste Mahnung ist da und wieder steht da zweite Mahnung, glaub beim letzten mal wars die erste...naja egal. Nochmal 5 Euro Mahngebühr womit wir jetzt bei 99,88 € sind für nothing...:-D
"Im Interesse unserer zufriedenen Kunden konzentrieren wir uns auf unsere redaktionelle Tätigkeit...."  "...sollte der Zahlungstermin von Ihnen weiter ignoriert werden wird eine gerichtliche Klage folgen..." 
Ich ignoriere weiter und bin mal auf den nächsten Brief gespannt!
Langsam sollten sie den Worten auch Taten folgen lassen...aber das wird wohl nicht passieren. Bis zur nächsten Mahnung Leute und tapfer weiter ignorieren! Nicht verrückt machen lassen von leeren Drohnungen! In spätestens 2 Wochen gibts wieder Neuigkeiten-
Und an alle die Emails kriegen, die würde ich schon mal generell sperren....damit sowas nicht noch ein 2. Mal passiert.
Würd ja zu gerne auch mal die Seite anschauen, aber dann hab ich sicher noch ein 2. Abo am Bein...*lach* nur wegen der tollen redaktionellen Tätigkeiten versteht sich...


----------



## riudesign (9 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Leute nochmal für alle guckt euch einfach den Link iauf Youtube an. Nicht auf deren Briefe reagieren. Es kommt nichts. Keine Angst hab es schon alles hinter mir. Nicht reagieren, [.............] und die lassen euch in Ruhe.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## cybershot (10 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

wie heißt der link??


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



cybershot schrieb:


> wie heißt der link??


zwar schon hundertemale gepostet, aber als  Sonderservice: 

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## magofan?? (13 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo leute habe gestern die dritte mahnung erhalten hi hi:-:-Dnach den 27.04.08 gehts vors gericht schrieben die mir oh freude .wenn sie es machen gibts sicher was an die backe.magofann bis bald:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## Störtebeeker (13 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Werde bei eine Gerichtlichen Mahnung Anzeige gegen den Verein erstatten.
Andere Post werde ich die Annahme verweigern. (zurüch zum Absender)
Mails sollte ich von denen nicht mehr zu sehen bekommen.
Web.de hat auch gewisse vorteile (Spam-Filter)


----------



## cybershot (14 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich bin bei web.de. aber die mails sin da trotzdem durchgekommen.:scherzkeks:


----------



## funus (15 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Bin auch bei web.de da werden sie zwar als Spam angezeigt kommen aber
durch. Na ja was solls.

Hab jetzt auch eine erste Mahnung bekommen. Ging schneller als ich dachte.


----------



## Störtebeeker (15 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



cybershot schrieb:


> ich bin bei web.de. aber die mails sin da trotzdem durchgekommen.:scherzkeks:



Wenn ich eine bekommen werde ich im Windowsmail einen Regel festlegen das die Mail an magolino weiter geleitet wird. Mit dem text das ich diese ignoreren werde.:sun:
Wenn magolino gegen alle die sich wehren vorgehen will wird der Laden schnell Pleite gehen.:wall:
Ich schätze die Anzahl von Opfern auf viele Tausende.
Da wird denen die Puste ausgehen.:scherzkeks:


An mitlesende Magolino Mitarbeiter:
Ihr werdet von mir :abgelehnt:


----------



## Adrianos19 (15 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr, hab selten so viel Arbeit mit  Postings wie von diesem User...


Hallo an alle

kommt jemand von euch aus hamburg wie ich, ne sammelklage gegen magolino würde bestimmt helfen, meldet euch bei mir,


----------



## Captain Picard (15 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Adrianos19 schrieb:


> ne sammelklage gegen magolino würde bestimmt helfen,


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## heike53 (15 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

:sun:moin
da ich auch betroffen bin und mir die firma Validea GmbH eine rechnung über 96 euro geschickt hat rate ich allen nicht zu zahlen 
habe mich an sat1 (planetopia) gewendet mit erfolg
die senden am 4.5.08 in planetopia mehr zu diesem fall von internet betrug
schaut das mal an wird bestimmt interessant
gruß heike


----------



## Manoli (16 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Selbst wenn einer bei diesen [ edit]  bestellt hat, ist es sittenwidrig, weil keine Gegenleistung erfolgt, nur Spam und Werbemüll.
Die Adressen beziehen diese [ edit]  aus angeblichen Preisausschreiben, man stimmt zu, dass sie Emails versenden dürfen, schon sitzt man in der Falle. Die Webseite von Winnerking habe ich mir jetzt einmal angesehen, um zu erfahren wie so ein Bestellvorgang bei denen abläuft, der Bestellvorgang ist deaktiviert und das schon einige Tage, wahrscheinlich haben diese [ edit]    zu Recht eine Abmahnung erhalten. 
EMPFEHLUNG:
Emails als Spam kennzeichnen evtl. mit Kommentar. Ich rede die mit "Hallo ihr lieben [ edit]  " an und die Mail öfters zurücksenden damit deren Postfach sich ordentlich füllt.
Schriftliches immer zurücksenden evtl. mit Kommentar und Porto zahlt Empfänger.
Viele Geschädigte müssen sich so verhalten, dann zeigt das Wirkung. 
Wer an diese [ edit]   zahlt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## atanuas (17 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

also ich hab diesen blöden dienst nie genutzt. ich weiss garnich was das ür ein service ist.
ich hab alle mahnungen ignoriert und jetzt haben die mir das hier geschickt:


> L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> UND LETZTER AUßERGERICHTLICHER HINWEIS
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau *****,
> ...


 
was soll ich denn nun machen??
könnt ihr mir helfen??


----------



## passer (17 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



atanuas schrieb:


> also ich hab diesen blöden dienst nie genutzt. ich weiss garnich was das ür ein service ist.
> ich hab alle mahnungen ignoriert und jetzt haben die mir das hier geschickt:
> 
> 
> ...




Die Frage ist : Was kannst du machen?

Vielleicht erst einmal diesen Thread oder die Hinweise lesen.
Aber keine Angst, du bekommst unendlich viele letzte Mahnungen und dann ist Ruhe in der Truhe. 

Ein Mahnbescheid wird die Firma nicht beantragen, und wenn dann diesem Widersprechen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



			
				magolino schrieb:
			
		

> Wir konnten zu unserer Rechnung keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen und haben Sie darauf hingewiesen, dass die Angelegenheit unserem Rechtsbeistand übergeben wurde und eine gerichtliche Klage bevorsteht.


Ein Bekannter erhielt vor ca. einem halben Jahr dasselbe Schreiben. Er antwortete kurz und bündig:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wenn Sie weiterhin glauben, eine Forderung gegen mich zu haben, stelle ich anheim, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu beantragen oder aber Klage zu erheben. Sollte dies nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen erfolgt sein, betrachte ich die Sache als erledigt.
> 
> Mfg



Bis heute hat er nun nichts mehr von diesem "Unternehmen" gehört....


----------



## nicole1980 (17 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Moin zusammen, ich habe auch schon "eine letzte Mahnung" bekommen und sollte bis zum 9.4. zahlen. Habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht *Vogel zeig*, bis jetzt hab ich nix mehr von den [........] gehört. Hoffe auch das bleibt so..

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## schnuffel (17 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo 

Habe schon wieder eine Mahung bekommen, ich drehe langsam durch :wall:
es geht mir auf dem sag, so ich habe jetzt mal denn eine mail geschrieben,

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

wenn Sie weiterhin glauben, eine Forderung gegen mich zu haben und mir weiter Mahnung senden, per Post oder email, werde ich sie Anzeigen bei der Polizei,
und werde gerichtlich vorgehen, ich setze hier mit eine frisst von 14 tagen sollte ihn denn 14 tage was von ihnen kommen, wie eine Forderung oder eine Mahnung, werde ich sie Anzeigen und Gerichtlich vorgehen.

Hochachtungsvoll


 Name  XXX Nachname XXX 


Ich hoffe das die mich ihn ruhe lassen,

LG Dennis


----------



## passer (17 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@Schnuffi 

Ein Grund durchzudrehen gibt es nicht.
Und Strafanzeige - Wozu der aufwand ?

Einfach Schreiben ignorieren, nach dem L.M.A.A. Prinzip.
Nur wenn Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, dann musst du reagieren,
aber eher wird eine Frau zur Päpstin ernannt , ehe es ein MB gibt.:sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



passer schrieb:


> aber eher wird eine Frau zur Päpstin ernannt , ehe es ein MB gibt.:sun:


ganz so weit würde ich nicht gehen, aber selbst wenn einer  käme: na und? 
Ist nichts  weiter als ein Wisch,  der den Antragstellerr  mind 23 € kostet und den man 
mit Kreuzchen  ohne  jeden Kommentar versehen zurückschicken würde.  
Erst danach käme  wirklich die  Stunde der Wahrheit: Die Klage vor Gericht und  da kneifen sie alle.


----------



## Störtebeeker (18 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Man sollte mal ermitteln ob oder wieviele eine Gerichtliche Mahnung bekommen haben.

Ich tippe eher auf sehr weniger oder sogar keiner

Gruß Störtebeeker


----------



## dvill (18 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Man sollte mal lieber die Klappe halten und nicht ungelegte Eier virtuell herbeiplappern. Kostenfallen basieren auf irrealen Ängsten von Rechtsunsicheren, die durch unqualifiziertes Rumplappern bis zur Hysterie entwickelt werden können. Es gibt ganze Foren, die leben von diesem Phänomen.


----------



## Adrianos19 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



			
				Heike 53 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich an sat1 (planetopia) gewendet mit erfolg
> die senden am 4.5.08 in planetopia mehr zu diesem fall von internet betrug
> schaut das mal an wird bestimmt interessant



würd mich mal interressieren um wieviel uhr das läuft


----------



## Sanni905 (22 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo! Ich habe auch das bekannte Problem mit Magolino, dass ich Rechnungen und Mahnungen bekomme, ohne dass mir bewusst ist, mich jemals auf der Seite registriert zu haben. Ich weiss nicht, ob das rechtliche Schritte für mich bedeuten könnte. Was soll ich tun? Hab bis jetzt alles ignoriert.


----------



## passer (22 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Sanni905 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun




siehe unten



Sanni905 schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt alles ignoriert.




Richtig so , und weiter so. Nur bei einem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheit reagieren, der aber wohl nicht kommen wird.


----------



## Störtebeeker (22 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Sanni905 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun? Hab bis jetzt alles ignoriert.



Ich habe nach der ersten Mail geschrieben das ich das nicht angeblich bestellte ABO nicht akzeptiere und alle Mails und Briefe von Magolino annahme verweigere.
Ich habe Bei Web.de die Mails von denen als Spam deklariert.
Und den Brief den ich erhalten sollte die annahme verweigert.

Aber so wie ich die Sache einschätze werde die noch weiter versuchen mich einzuschüchtern.

Gruß Störtebeeker


----------



## sky8000 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich bin mittlerweile bei der 2. Mahnung...
Ich hab die Sache über einen Anwalt laufen, der Magolino entsprechend angeschrieben hat, das der Schriftverkehr über ihn läuft. Das haben die natürlich glatt ignoriert und schreiben weiter nur an mich. Reine Einschüchterungsgeldmache! Bloß ned beeindrucken lassen!
Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Störtebeeker (23 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Kann man ohne den Brief zu öffnen sehen das es einen Mahnung ist.
Ich habe noch keinen erhalten wird aber mit sicherheit bals folgen.

Oder steht was von magolino drauf

Gruß Störtebeeker


----------



## passer (23 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



sky8000 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile bei der 2. Mahnung...
> Ich hab die Sache über einen Anwalt laufen, der Magolino entsprechend angeschrieben hat, das der Schriftverkehr über ihn läuft. Das haben die natürlich glatt ignoriert und schreiben weiter nur an mich. Reine Einschüchterungsgeldmache! Bloß ned beeindrucken lassen!
> Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.




Warum investierst  du Geld in einen Anwalt?
Wenn du hier mit liest, würdest du sehen, das dies unnötig ist.
Oder hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ?


----------



## nicole1980 (24 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ganz genau, ein Anwalt ist unnötig. Meine letzte Zahlungsfrist war am 09.04.2008, seitdem hab ich nichts mehr von denen gehört. Einen Anwalt hab ich auch nicht, hab mir nur Tipps von der Verbraucherzentrale eingeholt.


----------



## kh183236 (25 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



sky8000 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile bei der 2. Mahnung...
> Ich hab die Sache über einen Anwalt laufen, der Magolino entsprechend angeschrieben hat, das der Schriftverkehr über ihn läuft. Das haben die natürlich glatt ignoriert und schreiben weiter nur an mich. Reine Einschüchterungsgeldmache! Bloß ned beeindrucken lassen!
> Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


Auch ich habe bereits die 2. Mahnung von Magolino erhalten.
Habe einige Zeit gebraucht bis ich wußte wie die an meine Mail gekommen sind. Über Lottospiel Planet 49bei dem ich des öfteren gespielt habe, also auch da die Finger weg. Eines weiss ich aber genau, ich abe niemals diese Seite angeklickt und nun erhalte ich in regelmäßigen Abständen Post oder Mails. 
Ich weiss auch nicht wirklich, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll.
Die Verbraucherzentrale gibt jedenfalls den Hinweis nicht zu zahlen.
Eines beruhigt mich aber doch, das ich nicht die einzige bin die dieses Problem hat.
kh183236


----------



## Störtebeeker (25 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



kh183236 schrieb:


> Eines beruhigt mich aber doch, das ich nicht die einzige bin die dieses Problem hat.



Ich glaube da könnte man einen Club gründen.

Mich wundert es nur das diese Art der Abzocke immer noch nicht vom Staat verfolgt wird.


----------



## Teleton (25 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



kh183236 schrieb:


> Habe einige Zeit gebraucht bis ich wußte wie die an meine Mail gekommen sind. Über Lottospiel Planet 49bei dem ich des öfteren gespielt habe... Eines weiss ich aber genau, ich abe niemals diese Seite angeklickt...


Vermutlich hast Du eine personalisierte Werbemail bekommen die bereits mit Deinen Daten verknüpft war. Ich habe jedenfalls von Magolino solche Dinger erhalten. Da reicht dann ein Klick um Mahnfluten auszulösen.


> Ich weiss auch nicht wirklich, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll.
> Die Verbraucherzentrale gibt jedenfalls den Hinweis nicht zu zahlen.


Nur mal so aus Interesse. Aus welchen Gründen zweifelst Du an der Beratungsempfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale?


----------



## nicole1980 (25 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallöle, war so froh das so lange ruhe war und heut kam diese Mail:



> L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte …………….,
> ...



Bekam schon mal jemand so eine Mail??


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ganz dafür langt es nicht: nicht witzig und nicht orginell genug 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50003


----------



## Hania (25 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



nicole1980 schrieb:


> Hallöle, war so froh das so lange ruhe war und heut kam diese Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Bekam schon mal jemand so eine Mail??





hallo Nicole
ich habe heute dieselbe Mail bekommen *lach*
aber schon zum 2. Mal
ich habe ende oktober 07 die auftragsbestätigung bekommen dann 1,2,3 und letzte mahnung.
da ich aber nie darauf reagiert und die briefe zurück geschickt habe kam dann anfang des jahres wieder eine auftragsbetätigung (wohl gemerkt zum selben "?Vertrag?" *lol* wie bei der 1. auch schon!
darauf hin wiederum 1,2,3 und letzte Mahnung *lach*
Sie gingen soviel ich weiss einmal vor Gericht und haben die Klage verloren!
Kann jedem nur raten nicht zu antworten....briefe einfach zurück gehen lassen!
Für den Fall das mir der Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert lass ich es euch wissen. 

Aus diesem forum ist leider nicht ersichtlich wie weit Magolino bis jetz bei den Betroffenen gegangen ist! 
Wenn jemand schon weiter ist wie ich wäre es nett ne kurze info zu posten

LG Hania


----------



## nicole1980 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi, das is ja nen ding... Haben die langeweile bei Magolino? Also ich bekam bis jetzt nur E-Mails, ab und zu auch mal nen Brief indem dasselbe stand wie in der Mail. Habe nie reagiert auf das geschripsel...Aber der liest sich richtig gefährlich, da wird einem ja Angst...


----------



## Hania (26 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ja das sind Standardbriefe, die bekommt in der Form jeder!
Klar hört sich das nicht gerade schön an was die dort so reinschreiben aber das ist deren Masche.
Sie versuchen die Leute mit diesen Drohungen einzuschüchtern.
Aber ich rate wirklich jedem nicht darauf zu reagieren!
Selbst wenn ein Inkasso schreiben kommt.
Erst wenn wirklich mal ein Mahnbescheid kommt, sollte man reagieren indem man direkt Einspruch einlegt!
Dieser wird vom zuständen Amtsgericht nicht einmal auf Richtigkeit geprüft!
Bleib also ganz ruhig und reagier nicht auf weitere Mahnungen! 

Lg Hania


----------



## nicole1980 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Vielen Dank für die beruhigenden worte. Ich habe bisher auf sämtliche Mahnungen nicht reagiert, aber diese las sich am gefährlichsten.. Hoffe das das bald ein ende hat, da wird man ja verrückt.


----------



## Störtebeeker (26 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



nicole1980 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die beruhigenden worte. Ich habe bisher auf sämtliche Mahnungen nicht reagiert, aber diese las sich am gefährlichsten.. Hoffe das das bald ein ende hat, da wird man ja verrückt.



Am bsten man liest den Brief erst garnicht.
Ist auch besser für unsere Nerven


----------



## Hania (26 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Da hast du wohl recht *lach*
klar wird einem da im ersten moment anders aber das ist ja auch der sinn und zweck der sache
was meinst du wieviel auf solche schreiben reinfallen?!
Leider zuviele!
bleib einfach ruhig und denk dir...hier könnt mich hinten rum


----------



## nicole1980 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ja das stimmt, ich sollte mir angewöhnen das nicht mehr zu lesen. kann man das im mozilla thunderbird einstellen das die magolino dinger an den absender zurückgehen? wäre praktisch wenn das ginge...


----------



## Fidul (27 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Vor ein paar Tagen war der GF von Magolino nachts in den Vox-Nachrichten zu sehen und sagte, daß seine Firma "aus Kulanz" nicht vor Gericht gehen würde, um diese _Forderungen_ eintreiben zu lassen. Interessant...


----------



## Störtebeeker (27 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Allzweck Musterbrief von Sat 1

Habe es beim googeln gefunden


----------



## sammy13 (28 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi, Starlight 26
Heute habe ich auch eine Mahnung von diesen [ edit]  bekommen. Ich wollte meiner Frau mal zeigen, was sich über diese Firma so alles im web abspielt und sah deinen "Musterbrief".
Ich werde ihn im Anschluß an diesen Beitrag schreiben und dann wollen wir mal sehen.
Auf jeden Fall auch ich sage danke für den Musterbrief und werde am Samstag mal sehen, wann auf Sat1 der Beitrag über Magolino kommt. Die  Zeit weiß ich leider noch nicht, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall nicht versäumen.
Dank und Neugier , was weiter kommt.
Gruß, Sigi Manzel
:wall::-D


----------



## max&molly (28 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
auch mich hat es erwischt! Nachdem ich jedoch die Beiträge und nicht nur die in diesen Forum, gelesen habe, habe ich  mich, nachdem ich dem Versuch mir einen "Vertrag" unterschieben zu wollen, widersprochen habe, für folgendes entschieden:
1. mein pers. Spamfilter löscht sofort jede von Magolino eingehende E-mail! In meinem Postfach haben deren E-mails nichts zu suchen!
2. jeder eingehende Brief von Magolino geht ungeöffnet mit dem Vermerk der Post "Annahme verweigert" an den Absender zurück! Warum soll ich mich über deren geistige Ergüsse ärgern? 
Eine Reaktion erfolgt nur, wenn Magolino  einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erlässt. Aber von einen solchen habe ich noch nie gehört!


----------



## nicole1980 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also ich hebe alles was ich von Magolino bekomme auf. Man weiß ja nie, vielleicht braucht man den Kram irgendwann mal wenn es hart auf hart kommt. So habe ich dann wenigstens was in der Hand. Ich hatte am 09.04.2008 die letze Mahnung, nun kam wieder eine letzte Mahnung..loool... und die Frist ist bis mitte Mai gesetzt. Da können die lange warten, von mir gibts nicht ein Cent.:-D


----------



## Darkbird (29 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich habe auch so ein Schreiben bekommen, allerdings nennt es sich das Gutscheinmagazin.....

wie wehre ich mich da dagegen?


----------



## Darkbird (29 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

bedeudet das, dass man garnichts tun sollte?
auch nicht auf die Manungen reagieren?

ich liege z. Zt. mit 2 Mahnungen bei 99,88€


----------



## Captain Picard (29 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Darkbird schrieb:


> bedeudet das, dass man garnichts tun sollte?
> auch nicht auf die Manungen reagieren?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

der Absatz: 


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?


----------



## Paule17 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich kann immer nur wieder sagen guckt euch die Videos vom Katzenjens an und ignoriert diese Firma.:roll:

Ich hab heute meine 3. Mahnung bekommen und der Text ist eigentlich wie in der 2....falls Sie nicht unverzüglich zahlen....gerichtliche Schritte....erhebliche weitere Kosten...naja ihr kennt das ja alle selber.:sun:

Dann sollte demnächst ja mal etwas mehr passieren als eine weitere Mahnung.
Am liebsten würde ich den Leuten ja mal so richtig sagen was ich von ihren Methoden halte...wenn man ja was bestellt hätte oder Nutzen von der angeblichen Dienstleistung hätte...aber nix. Naja falls dann wider Erwarten doch ein gerichtliches Schreiben kommen sollte weiß ich schon díe Begründung warum kein Anspruch besteht. Weder Leistungen gefordert noch in irgendeiner Weise erhalten *g* Aber soweit kommt es ja ohnehin niemals.

Ok,soviel von mir.Wenns neues gibt werde ich mich wieder melden! Bis dahin Ruhe bewahren, nicht einschüchtern lassen und am besten gar nicht in Kontakt treten mit dieser Firma...


----------



## Hania (30 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@Darkbird

ignoriere die Mails und briefe einfach...ich hab schon 1.,2.,3. und letzte mahnung
wohlgemerkt dies alles schon zum 2. mal *lach*
mach das seit oktober mit
reagier einfach garnicht drauf 
hab ich auch nie gemacht


----------



## blowfish (30 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Paule17 schrieb:


> Naja falls dann wider Erwarten doch ein gerichtliches Schreiben kommen sollte weiß ich schon díe Begründung warum kein Anspruch besteht.


Da gibt es nur eins zu tun. Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und zurück ans Gericht. Da kann man nichts begründen und muss es auch nicht.


----------



## Westsider (30 April 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

*Hallo Leute,
Ich habe gute nachrichten für euch!!!:-D
Ich hab das letzte mal in diesem Theard am 5.4. gepostet auf seite 14...
Und ich kann euch sagen:
BIS JETZT HABE ICH NICHTS MEHR VON DIESER [...] FIRMA GEHÖRT :-D
noch nicht mal hab ich am 28.4. die Standartmail bekommen, dass die aktuelle ausgabe nun zu verfügung steht 

Ich bin sehr erleichtert und kann euch nur sagen LASST EUCH NICHT EINSCHÜCHTERN von denen.

wie ihr seht, mir ist nichts passiert 

Also, macht euch keinen Stress, ignoriert einfach die e-mails und alles wird gut!

MFG, Westsider*

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## cybershot (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hast du ne mail gekriegt dass die ausgabe verfügbar ist?


----------



## Westsider (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hab doch geschrieben das ich keine bekommen habe


----------



## Steve14 (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



MC_DARKSTONE schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe das selbe problem mit magolino (winnerking )
> mitlerweile hab ich die 2te mahnung und sie drohen mir jetzt das wenn ich nicht zahl dass sie das ihren juristen weitergeben und dann per gericht alles klären wollen
> ...


Am besten reagierst du erst gar nicht darauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nach dem dir mit Gericht gedroht wird hörn sie können nicht vor gericht weil sie dann selber alles auf den tisch legen müssen wie sie zu deiner adresse gekommen sind usw


----------



## nicole1980 (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe gerade Planetopia gesehen. Der Bericht dort war sehr interessant, schon wahnsinn was für Fälle es so gibt. Aber selbst die sagen man solle ignorieren. Das were ich auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## Störtebeeker (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
> 
> ...



Netter Versuch von denen
Hat noch Jemanden diesen Wisch erhalten


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Genau dasselbe Schreiben steht schon z.B. auf Seite 2 dieses Threads (weiter hab ich noch nichtmal geguckt, dürfte noch öfters gepostet worden sein).

Empfehlenswert, wie immer:

-zumindest die ersten 3 und die letzten 3 Seiten dieses Threads lesen.

-das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

-das gucken: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## gargoyl (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Nachdem ich auch von Magolino.de reingelegtworden bin:wall:, mich durch diverse Foren gelesen :-?habe meinen Anwalt zu rate zog und mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale beschwert habe diese Tips:-D:.

1. _edit _

2.Alle Schreiben von Magolino vorsichtshalber aufheben. Aber auf kein schreiben reagieren

3. Auf gar keinen Fall die Webseite mit Euren sogenannten Zutrittsdaten aufrufen.

4. Sollte ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht kommen keine Panik. Dem schreiben ohne Aufführung von Angaben oder Gründe wiedersprechen.Da passiert nix ausserdem ist Magolino dann in Zugzwang, da sie dann Klage einreichen müssten um an das Geld zu kommen (was ich nich glaube, da die sich dann selber ans Bein pinkeln würden und sie Wissen das sie vor Gericht nicht durchkommen werden).

5. Sofort bei der Eurer Verbraucherzentrale beschweren. Die wird das gleiche sagen was ich hier schreibe,da ich mich schon Beschwert.

6. Einen Wiederrufschreiben gibts hier zum downloaden. http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf

7. Ruhe bewahren,nicht einschüchtern lassen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und warte jetzt selber was sich Magolino noch einfallen lässt :sun:


----------



## schickel (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



nicole1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Planetopia gesehen. Der Bericht dort war sehr interessant, schon wahnsinn was für Fälle es so gibt. Aber selbst die sagen man solle ignorieren. Das were ich auch weiterhin tun.



Ist sicherlich nun eine weile her, aber kannst dich noch in etwa an den Titel der Sendung/Beitrag erinnern?


----------



## schickel (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hab was gefunden:

http://www.planetopia.de/archiv/2008/planetopia/05_04/3_auswahl.html

"Vorsicht Internetbetrüger - Schutz gegen kriminelle Fallensteller"


----------



## Saber (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Bei Magolino immer cool bleiben!
Ich habe 2 E-Mails bekommen und 3 Briefe.
Und ich habe nichts gemacht, nur die 3 Briefe im Müll entsorgt, danach habe ich nie wieder etwas von Magolino bekommen. 
Nur ein kleiner Tipp!


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das mit dem "cool bleiben" ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Ich würde zur Sicherheit aber trotzdem immer die Briefe aufbewahren (3 Jahre).
Es ist eine wichtige Grundregel bei allen Streitigkeiten, dass man alles aufhebt, was man auch immer schriftlich hat.


----------



## Saber (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Magolino ist nur lächerlich, bitte einfach nur ignorieren!


----------



## star2110 (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe auch seit einigen Wochen Ärger mit Magolino und habe jetzt einfach mal gegoogelt und diese Seite entdeckt. 

Bei mir verhält es sich wohl genauso, wie bei den hier geschilderten Fällen. Auch ich habe wohl irgendwann mal eine Gewinnspiel-Mail geöffnet, woraufhin meine Daten weitergeleitet wurden und kurz danach bekam ich eine Rechnung über 89,88 EUR. Ich habe mich dann sofort mit Magolino in Verbindung gesetzt, aber es folgten lediglich Datei-Anhänge von angeblichen Bestätigungslinks, die ich angeblich angklickt hätte und es war die Rede von einer Auftragsbestätigung, die mir per Post zugegangen sein soll. Ich habe jedoch NIE auf postalischem Wege eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten! Darauf ist Magolino aber mit keinem Wort eingegangen. Und ich habe auch keinen Bestätigungslink in einer Email angeklickt, die mich (so will es mir Magolino mit seinen Datei-Anhängen weismachen) darauf hingewiesen hat, dass ich diesen Service hiermit zur Probe anfordere und ansonsten eine Jahrsgebühr von fast 90 EUR zahlen muss!!! 

Es folgen immer nur weitere vorgedruckte Standard-Mails mit Erklärungen, wo und wie ich diesen Service bestellt haben soll und ebenfalls habe ich nun bereits eine Zahlungserinnerung sowie eine Mahnung per Post erhalten, mit dem Hinweis, wenn ich nicht bis ... zahle, werden gerichtliche Schritte eingeleitet.

Ich habe auf alle Emails sowie auf die Rechnung und Zahlungserinnerung und nun die Mahnung sofort mit einem Schreiben an Magolino reagiert, doch jedes Mal kommt nur ein Haufen von vorgefertigten Texten und Gesetzeserklärungen mit dem Hinweis, es läge eindeutig ein Vertragsabschluß vor.

Hat jemand neuere Erkenntnisse? Hat jemand konkret Erfahrungen, was geschieht - und OB etwas geschieht - wenn man auf diese Drohungen mit den gerichtlichen Schritten NICHT reagiert und weiterhin NICHT zahlt? Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht, mir rechtliche Hilfe zu holen, kann mir da jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?


----------



## star2110 (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Kann jemand konkret berichten, was passiert, wenn man nicht auf die Mahnungen und Androhungen eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens von Magolino reagiert hat? Hat jemand NICHT weiter reagiert und kann berichten, dass nach den Androhungen wirklich Ruhe war?


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



star2110 schrieb:


> was passiert


Was soll denn passieren? Wenn sich einer tot stellt und nix macht, dann obliegt es dem Forderungssteller, seine Forderung mit allen möglichen Mitteln durchzusetzen - wenn er das will. Hierzu gehört zu erst das mahnen, dann evtl. die Beauftragung eines Inkassounternehmens und schließlich das übersenden lassen eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides. Erst bei letzterem sollte man wirklich tätig werden, was bedeutet, dass man dem widersprechen kann. Dann hat der Forderungssteller nur noch die Möglichkeit seine Ansprüche zivil mit einem Gericht durchzusetzen und erst hier wird geklärt, ob die Forderung zu recht erhoben wird oder nicht. So wie sich die Sache hier im Thread aber abzeichnet, dürfte das Prozessausfallrisiko doch sehr hoch sein, so dass sich der Anbieter von vornherein offensichtlich wohl auch die Kosten des Mahnbescheides spart. Viele Leutchens zahlen und mit denen rechnet es sich in den Bilanzen gut. Kunden, die letztlich gar nichts machen, sind für so einen Anbieter nicht gut und bekanntlich lohnt es nicht, einem fahrenden Zug hinterher zu laufen.


----------



## Hania (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also wie ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben habe bin ich sozusagen schon im 2. Durchlauf 
Bekam die Auftragsbestätigung anfang November darauf folgten Zahlungserinnerung, 1., 2., 3., und letzte Mahnung.
Im Januar ging der Spaß dann von vorne los.
Auftragsbestätigung, Zahlungserinnerung, 1., 2., 3., und letzte Mahnung.
Mach das ganze schon seit Oktober 2007 mit.
Ab und an kommt noch eine Email oder ein Brief!
Wie gesagt, bekam alles erneut!
Für den Fall das da mal zur Abwechslung was neues kommen sollte lass ich es euch wissen! 

Lg Hania


----------



## sky8000 (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Magolino braucht noch nicht einmal vor Gericht zu gehen. Man schätzt dass ca. 30% (Dunkelziffer unbekannt) die Kohle sogar schon bei der ersten Rechung bezahlen. Keine schlechte Bilanz, das bringt ordentlich Kohle  :-?


----------



## sky8000 (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



sky8000 schrieb:


> Magolino braucht noch nicht einmal vor Gericht zu gehen. Man schätzt dass ca. 30% (Dunkelziffer unbekannt) die Kohle sogar schon bei der ersten Rechung bezahlen. Keine schlechte Bilanz, das bringt ordentlich Kohle  :-?



Planetopia spricht von 10.000 Mahnschreiben die Woche (!!!), wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ca. 3000 Betroffene zahlen sind das (bei ca. 90€ Rechung)  Einnahmen von 270.000€....


----------



## Saber (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also, bei mir ist seit Monaten Schluss mit Post, was habe ich gemacht, gar nichts!

Wenn man auf Magolino eingeht, dann hat man schon einen Fehler gemacht
 und die haben Blut geleckt. Mein Tipp ist, macht einfach nichts, 
für Magolino gibt es ja noch genug Opfer die sich auf die einlassen.


----------



## gargoyl (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



star2110 schrieb:


> Kann jemand konkret berichten, was passiert, wenn man nicht auf die Mahnungen und Androhungen eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens von Magolino reagiert hat? Hat jemand NICHT weiter reagiert und kann berichten, dass nach den Androhungen wirklich Ruhe war?



Also soweit mir bisher bekannt ist, war Magolino bisher noch mit keinem vor Gericht. Würde mich auch sehr wunder:sun:.

Ansonsten kann ich Dich nur auf mein Post  hinweisen. Wie da schon geschriebeb, habe ich mich mit meinem Anwalt sowie mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung gesetzt und beide sagen das gleiche. Schreiben der Firma Magolino aufheben, nicht antworten, nicht in Panik versetzen lassen, auf keinen Fall bezahlen und erst reagieren wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Diesem auf alle Fälle wiedersprechen man braucht das noch nichtmal zu Begründen. Abwarten . Den wie gesagt Magolino will Deine Kohle als muss Magolino vor Gericht klagen. Die Verbraucherzentrale sowie mein Anwalt haben mir gesagt das das nie geschehen wird. 

Mir haben Die heute wieder ein Erinnerungschreiben geschickt. NA Papier ist geduldig kam gleich in die Ablage:sun:

[......] _Text durch Originallink ersetzt. MOD/BR_
http://board.gulli.com/thread/681946-auf-abzocker-reingefallen---was-dagegen-unternehmen/


----------



## pittigrill (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Kann es sein, dass man sich durch den AbmeldeLink bei diesem Laden nicht abmeldet, sondern anmeldet?

Ich habe nämlich den Abmeldebutton betätigt und erhalte jetzt auch Rechnungen, ohne je auf der Seite gewesenzu sein.

Und so langsam nervt es, ich habe schon meinen E-mailspeicher mit Fabrikeinkauf.com, nachbarschaft 24 (injeglicher Form) voll.

Ich benötige meinen Speicher echt für andere Dinge


----------



## gargoyl (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Möglich is bei denen alles


----------



## Pfadfinder (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



gargoyl schrieb:


> Also soweit mir bisher bekannt ist, war Magolino bisher noch mit keinem vor Gericht. Würde mich auch sehr wunder:sun:.



Hat der Geschäftsführer ja sogar vor der Kamera behauptet, dass sie das definitiv nicht machen würden. (Siehe youtube.com "Online Content Ltd, und andere"  ab 2:04) Wären da sogar zu kulant.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



pittigrill schrieb:


> Ich benötige meinen Speicher echt für andere Dinge



Bei vielen Mailprovidern lässt sich eine Filterregel anlegen: Mails mit Absender "magolino" sofort löschen. 
Falls nicht möglich, dann geht das spätestens mit dem E-Mail-Client.


----------



## nicole1980 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also ich kann nur nochmals empfehlen nichts davon zu löschen, später hat man dann nichts von denen in den händen wenn man es braucht. Ich sammle alles, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (18 Mai 2008)

*Hat schon mal wer die Ausländerbehörde eingeschaltet?*

Der Betreiber von Magolino hat einen türkischen Namen. Ist schon mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen, der Erlanger Ausländerbehörde eine Sachverhaltsdarstellung zu schicken?

Wuschel

...und damit niemand denkt, ich bin rechtsgestrickt: ich habe selber einen türkischen Hintergrund!


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Hat schon mal wer die Ausländerbehörde eingeschaltet?*

Ich seh den Sinn dahinter nicht.
Nicht jeder, der einen ausländisch klingenden Namen hat, ist Ausländer.
Und wenn er einer wäre, was täte das zur Sache?


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Hat schon mal wer die Ausländerbehörde eingeschaltet?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich seh den Sinn dahinter nicht.
> Nicht jeder, der einen ausländisch klingenden Namen hat, ist Ausländer.
> Und wenn er einer wäre, was täte das zur Sache?


Bisher ist es doch weder durch Einschalten der Justiz noch durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gelungen, dem Magolino-Betreiber das Handwerk zu legen.

Wenn der Magolino-Betreiber noch nicht eingebürgert ist und man das Erlanger Ausländeramt davon überzeugen kann, dass er die Belange der Bundesrepublik Deutschland beeinträchtigt: warum denn nicht? Seine "Kunden" wollen ihre Ruhe haben, und die hätten sie dann! Ich hätte da keine Hemmungen!

Als ich A.D. 1982 meine Einbürgerung beantragt habe, war ich peinlich darauf bedacht, nicht mal einen Strafzettel wegen Falsch-Parken zu bekommen!

Wuschel


----------



## Darkbird (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

jetzt droht man mir auch noch mit einem Prozess......

eine Bekannte meinte, wir ( die Betroffenen ) sollten eine Sammelanzeige wegen Betruges machen.....

falls es bei mir zu einem Gerichtstermin kommen sollte, kann ich dann euch als Zeugen laden?

Ich habe zwar schon fast einen Ordner zusammen, was Magolino betrifft, aber Zeugen sind doch besser.... oder?

Hatte schon mal jemand einen Gerichtstermin?

Liebe Grüße, Darkie


----------



## Heiko (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelanzeige oder Sammelklage.
Jeder muß für sich selbst anzeigen. Es kann aber sein, dass es zusammen verhandelt wird, falls es zu einer Verhandlung kommt.


----------



## gargoyl (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Darkbird schrieb:


> jetzt droht man mir auch noch mit einem Prozess......
> 
> eine Bekannte meinte, wir ( die Betroffenen ) sollten eine Sammelanzeige wegen Betruges machen.....
> 
> ...



sorry. aber liest du eigentlich die posts durch. klar das die mit gerichtliche klagen drohen weil sie deine kohle wollen. aber solange du keinen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid erhalten hast vergiss die drohungenund lass dich nicht ins bockhorn jagen.


----------



## gargoyl (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Darkbird schrieb:


> jetzt droht man mir auch noch mit einem Prozess......
> 
> eine Bekannte meinte, wir ( die Betroffenen ) sollten eine Sammelanzeige wegen Betruges machen.....
> 
> ...



Es wird nie und nimmer zu einem Rechtstreit vor dem Gericht kommen.

ach hab noch was vergessen. Downloadet euch doch das Wiederrufsschreiben
http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf
runter. Schickt es per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort an die Fima Magolino oder an ein der Firmen die Euch reingelegt haben. Damit könnt Ihr den Rest vergessen.
Den:In der Regel werden die Anbieter des entsprechenden Angebots Euch dann in Ruhe lassen. Bisher ist nur ein Beispiel bekannt, bei dem ein Anbieter den Kunden verklagt hat. In diesem Fall hat jedoch das Amtsgericht München (Az.: 161 C 23695/06, Urteil vom 16.01.2007) zugunsten der Kundin entschieden und die Klage abgewiesen. Das AG kam zu dem Schluss, dass anfallende Kosten auf der Webseite klar ersichtlich sein müssen. Sind diese versteckt und für den Kunden nur schwer auffindbar, besteht für diesen keine Verpflichtung den Betrag zu bezahlen, da es sich um eine überraschende und somit unzulässige Klausel handelt.


----------



## schickel (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe jetzt meine "L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G UND LETZTER AUßERGERICHTLICHER HINWEIS" bekommen. Bisher habe ich mich bei denen gar nicht gemeldet, weder telefonisch noch per Mail oder Brief. Ich lass es mal auf mich zukommen und öffne alle Briefe, um zu schauen, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid dabei ist. Dieser wird wohl nie ankommen, und wenn, dann geht's halt den üblichen Weg.

Immer locker bleiben.


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid landet nicht im Briefkasten, der wird persönlich zugestellt. So kann man schnell feststellen, ob er echt ist oder nicht. Es gibt Inkassobüros, welche täuschend echt aussehende Kopien von Mahnbescheiden verschicken, frecherweise oft schon mit richtig ausgefüllter Adresse. Dieses könnte man sogar als versuchte Nötigung auffassen.

Aber da ich den Universallink aus zwei Beiträgen in anderen Threads noch im Puffer habe :

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen

LG
Jens


----------



## atanuas (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hi also och habe meine letzte mahnung heute bekommen. was mach ich denn nun?? habt ihr ne idee?



> L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau [..........],
> 
> ...


----------



## nicole1980 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das nenn ich zufall, ich bekam genau das gleich Schreiben. Schon witzig jedes mal steht...letzte Mahnung...drauf, wenn die Geld wollen sollen die mal auf die Kacke hauen. Bei mir zieht sich das jetzt schon fast nen halbes Jahr hin das die Geld von mir wollen... naja wenns denen spaß macht. lool


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jetzt habe ich mal einen Uraltaccount für Spammails zum Auskehren aufgesucht. Ein iPhone hätte ich dabei bei Magolino gewinnen können. Da im Kleingedruckten auch schon auf irgend welche Kosten für irgendwas hingewiesen wird: 





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mit dem Anklicken erklären Sie sich mit der Datenschutzerklärung und den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Ersteintritt in den Kundenbereich ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax oder Email) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: Magolino GmbH, Richard-Wagner-Str.2, 91054 Erlangen. Nach Ablauf von zwei Wochen gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie unser Angebot auch weiterhin in Anspruch nehmen möchten. Ihr Abonnement verlängert sich dann automatisch um 12 Monate, für monatlich nur 7,49 Euro (=89,88 € jährlich, zahlbar im voraus).[/FONT]


...das ich doch eigentlich gar nicht will, würde ich mich nun schon dort mal anmelden - ich möchte ja nur das iPhone gewinnen! Aber was steht da in den Teilnahmebedingungen?


> Test ohne Risiko: Sie bestellen 1 kostenlose Probeausgabe unseres  Gewinnspielmagazins.


Meine Adresse werde ich nirgends angeben sondern lediglich auf "Jetzt mitmachen" klicken. Aber was war das nun schon wieder? Die gesamte Grafik ist eine einzige Schaltfläche und nicht nur allein das Fensterchen neben "Jetzt mitmachen".
Nun überlege ich mir die Teilnahme aber doch nochmal anders und wende mich wichtigeren Dingen zu. In diesem Moment latscht doch tatsächlich meine Katze über den Schreibtisch und berührt in einem von mir unbemerkten Moment mit ihrer Samtpfote die Tastatur....


*

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

....und nicht nur das - das Vieh erwischt dabei auch noch die Entertaste und schon war es passiert! Der Monitor zeigt mir folgendes Bild an:



*


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was mich nun aber stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass mein vollständer Datenstamm: Vorname, Name, Adresse im Kundenbereich des angezeigten Fensters drin steht und dass ohne, dass ich jemals dort meine Daten angegeben hätte.

Das Browserfenster war noch aktiv, also konnte ich ein paar Seiten zurück blättern. Unter der ursächlichen Spammail steht nun tatsächlich das hier:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Impressum des Versenders ansehen Sie erhalten diesen Newsletter, da Sie sich bei golyr.de angemeldet haben. [/FONT]


....und wer war der Absender?



> goLyr(ics).de ist ein Service von:
> 
> K. N.
> 
> ...


Bei Golyr war ich vor einigen Jahren tatsächlich mal angemeldet, genauer bei dem kostenlosen *Dienst für Songtexte*. Dort allerdings hatte ich mich schon vor längerem wieder abgemeldet und nun bin ich doch erstaunt, wohin so meine anonymisierten Daten wandern. Meine Datenbank verrät mir, dass ich die verwendeten Daten, genau die welche Magolino jetzt verfügbar hat, allein bei Golyr nutzte.

_Fazit von mir:_ viel Spaß ihr Halunken, Geld gibbet jedenfalls keines! Der Fairness halber werde ich aber dennoch den Vertrag heute noch widerrufen, wenngleich ich nun (eine Woche nach Pfingsten) auf meinen Ostergewinn womöglich verzichten muss.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... Fairness halber werde ich aber dennoch den Vertrag heute noch widerrufen....


Pustekuchen! Habe die Zugangsdaten nicht gespeichert und per eMail kam auch nichts weiter - nicht mal die Widerrufsbelehrung von Magolino, zur dauerhaften Speicherung.

Im Cache befand sich noch der Browsereintrag für den Klick der Katze zu "Jetzt mitmachen". Dem wollte ich folgen, doch da gab es nur die Bestätigung, dass die Anmeldung bereits erfolgt sei (natürlich mit meinen Daten, die ich nie eingetragen hatte!)


*


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....per eMail kam auch nichts weiter - nicht mal die Widerrufsbelehrung von Magolino, zur dauerhaften Speicherung....


Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Bestätigung deines Accounts dir erst etwa am 03.06.08 ins eMailpostfach flattert. Dann gilt bezüglich dem Widerrufsrecht folgendes:


Teleton schrieb:


> ....können die Kunden endlos widerrufen, da die Frist nicht in Lauf gesetzt wird....



weil:


			
				Kammergericht Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Texten, die in das Internet eingestellt, dem Empfänger aber nicht (beispielsweise per E-Mail) übermittelt worden sind, ist die Textform nach § 126b BGB nur gewahrt, wenn es tatsächlich zur Perpetuierung der Erklärung beim abrufenden Verbraucher (Ausdruck der Seite oder Download, d.h. Abspeicherung auf der eigenen Festplatte) kommt.


 Quelle, Rolf76 ff.

Siehe auch §§ 312d Abs. 1 Satz 1, 355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BGB!

Darüber hinaus ist mMn das Ingangsetzen des Vertrages durch Übergabe der Daten aus einem fremden Portal mittels personifizierter Verlinkung aus einer Spammail (ohne Zutun des angeblichen Vertragsnehmers) schon ein starkes Stück!
:handreib:


----------



## binchen1973 (21 Mai 2008)

*Magolino Internetfalle muß ich wirklich bezahlen???*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar bin ich irgendwie (ich habe echt keine Ahnung) bei der Seite von Magolino registriert. Nun schicken die mir ständig Mails das ich doch bitte bezahlen soll sonst würde es an ein Inkassobüro weiter geleitet werden.
Ich bin mir hundert prozentig sicher mich nie dort angemeldet zu haben.
Nun zu meiner Frage muß ich das wirklich bezahlen, oder soll ich es ignorieren???

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße Sabine

P.s.
Anbei letzte Mail von Magolino:

L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G 	

Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXXX XXXXX,

aus dem zustande gekommenen Vertrag vom 06.01.2008 ergibt sich eine Forderung, die von Ihnen bis heute nicht beglichen wurde. Auf unsere Rechnung vom 21.01.2008 [.......] haben Sie ebenso wenig eine Zahlung geleistet, wie auf unsere erste Mahnung vom 25.02.2008 und zweite Mahnung vom 13.03.2008 und dritte Mahnung vom 31.03.2008.

Da Sie sich seit der ersten Mahnung im Zahlungsverzug befinden, haben Sie den Verzugsschaden (§§ 280I, II, 286 BGB) zu ersetzen. Dazu zählen laufende Verzugszinsen, Rechtsanwaltsgebühren, Auslagen des Rechtsanwalts, Gerichtsgebühren sowie Vollstreckungskosten.

Kosten bei Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckung:
Forderung 	
104.88 €
+ Gerichtsgebühren 	
23.00 €
+ Rechtsanwaltsgebühren  (Nr. 3305, 3308 VV-RVG) 	
25.00 €
+ Auslagen Rechtsanwalt (Nr. 7002, VV-RVG) 	
5.00 €
+ Vollstreckung 	
15.00 €
Gesamtforderung 	
172.88 €

Um das drohende Forderungsszenario zu vermeiden, werden Sie hiermit letztmalig aufgefordert, den offenen Gesamtbetrag von 104.88 Euro bis spätestens zum 18.05.2008 zu überweisen. Sollte diese Zahlung nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder aber nicht vollständig eingehen, wird die Angelegenheit endgültig und ohne weitere Diskussion zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung an das entsprechende Amt übergeben werden. Wir weisen Sie erneut darauf hin, dass dadurch erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen können.
_
(personenbezogene Daten entfernt)_

Sicherlich liegt es nicht in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden. Die Konsequenzen?

    * Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
    * Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
    * Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge (auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen)
    * Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung
    * Eintrag in Schuldnerverzeichnisse

Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Zahlungseingänge nur bis zum 02.05.2008 berücksichtigen konnten. Sollten Sie zwischenzeitlich bezahlt haben, beachten Sie bitte dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos.
Sofern Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Rechnung haben kontaktieren Sie uns einfach über Ihren persönlichen Kundenbereich.
Viel Erfolg wünscht

Ihr Kundenservice


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Magolino Internetfalle muß ich wirklich bezahlen???*



binchen1973 schrieb:


> ....und zwar bin ich irgendwie (ich habe echt keine Ahnung) bei der Seite von Magolino registriert.


Kann es sein, dass du mal irgendwie einer Werbung gefolgt warst? Sowas ist gestern dem Rüdiger > HIER < auch passiert und der hat keine Daten eingegeben sondern das hat der Drücker automatisch erledigt.
Andererseits kann jeder xbeliebige deine Daten dort eingeben, wenn er sie hat. Die Forderung der Mangolinos kann sich somit auch nur gegen dich richten. Ob die aber zu Recht erhoben wird, ist deren Sache - Mangolino muss das Risiko der rechtmäßigen Dateneintragung und -Übernahme tragen und auch die Beweise dafür vorlegen können.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So, nun habe ich endlich tatsächlich eine Widerrufsbelehrung gefunden, die da lautet:



> [FONT=&quot]Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Ersteintritt in den Kundenbereich ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax oder Email) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: Magolino GmbH, Richard-Wagner-Str.2, 91054 Erlangen. Nach Ablauf von zwei Wochen gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie unser Angebot auch weiterhin in Anspruch nehmen möchten. Ihr Abonnement verlängert sich dann automatisch um 12 Monate, für monatlich nur 7,49 Euro (=89,88 € jährlich, zahlbar im voraus).[/FONT]


 Das Stand allerdings in der Mail > HIER <, am unteren Ende des Bildes und hat mEn nichts mit dem Angebot von Mangolino zu tun, auch wenn die sich angesprochen haben möchten. Also wäre zu erforschen, wer nun wirklich mein Vertragspartner ist - Golyr.de oder Mangolino. Oder ist Golyr.de der Erfüllungsgehilfe, der auf Leads ausgerichtete Gewinnoptimierer, der sich um Datenschutz nichts schert und missbräuchlich fremde Datensätze an Mangolino zur Vereinfachung des Vertragsablaufes weiter reicht? Weiß das Mangolino?

Wir werden das sicher noch erfahren, entweder aus Erlangen (Mangolino) oder aus  Wiesbaden (Golyr).


----------



## Störtebeeker (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Habe heute wieder mal einen Brief von Magolino erhalten.
Diese ist schon wieder ungelesen auf dem Rückweg (Annahme Verweigert)

Mir viel nur auf das die Adresse auf Erlangen verweist.
Aber das Porto wurde aber in Coesfeld bezahlt.

Ich denke mit so meinen Teil dabei.


----------



## cybershot (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

?? was meinst du??


----------



## Störtebeeker (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das Magolino auch wohl so eine Art wie Briefkasten Firma ist.

In einen der Foren schrieb mal einer das an der Adresse in Erlangen wohl nicht zu erkennen sei das es dort die Firma Magalino gäbe.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Störtebeeker schrieb:


> Das Magolino auch wohl so eine Art wie Briefkasten Firma ist.


Die Firma gibt es wirklich dort!

Wegen dem kleinen Mißgeschick meiner Katzte habe ich heute übrigens freundlich und vorsorglich den Vertrag widerrufen. Kurz darauf kam dann folgendes:


> *[FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Widerrufsbestätigung[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Sehr geehrter  Herr ......,[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## gargoyl (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hab gestern den 2.ten MAhnbrief erhalten. Jetzt wirds spannend:-D.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



gargoyl schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds spannend:-D.


Jau.

Danach könnte die 3.te Mahnung kommen. Die Spannung steigt.

Dann muss man mit der 4.ten Mahnung rechnen. Die Spannung steigt weiter.

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



dvill schrieb:


> Fortsetzung folgt.


ungefähr so:  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...bleme-rechnungen-mahnungen-28.html#post221861


----------



## daggi109 (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also ich hab vor kurzem auch schon sone dubiose Rechnung erhalten, ohne das ich jemals deren Seite besucht hab. Jedenfalls hab ich denen klar gemacht, dass ich da nichts bestätigt hab... Naja. Die erste Mahnung kam schon, aber die müssen mir ja erst mal beweisen, dass ich mich da wissentlich angemeldet hab. Von mir sehen die keinen Cent. Versteh nur nicht, dass da nicht gegen vorgegangen wird, weil der Verbraucherschutzzentrale ist da ja wohl auch schon bekannt. Und es gibt Leute die sofort zahlen. Zumal die auch nicht einfach so die IP verwenden dürfen, machen die sich doch strafbar mit oder??


----------



## cybershot (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hängt davon ab: wenn sie eine Möglichkeit ham deine ip adresse zuspeichern, während du irgendwie deinen namen eingibst. und die ham sie ja. nämlich dann wenn sie deine e-mail und deinen namen rausfinden


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



daggi109 schrieb:


> Zumal die auch nicht einfach so die IP verwenden dürfen, machen die sich doch strafbar mit oder??


Sie wissen zwar, wie die IP lautet( was jeder Seitenbetreiber von den besuchenden Gästen weiß)
 aber nicht, wer dazu gehört.
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



cybershot schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab....


Tschuldigung, aber das ist Quatsch. Der zuvor postende User hat sicher eine dynamische IP und die verrät nichts über Namen, wie eine statische IP. Aber die Diskussion hierzu ist eigentlich nicht wichtig, denn der Nutzer schrieb bereits, dass er sich dort nicht angemeldet hat.

Lest euch doch mal die Postings von Rüdiger, ab > HIER < durch. Dort ist eine andere Art der Datenbeschaffung beschrieben und dessen IP-Adresse wurde prompt von dem Datenvermittler der Magolino frei Haus geliefert - ein Klick reichte aus.


----------



## Prinzessin (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Schlage mich ebenfalls seit Januar diesen Jahres mit Fa. Magolino rum. Durch eine Mail von Interactive Mailing bin ich damals auf der Seite von denen gelandet. Ich habe weder meine Daten bekannt gegeben, noch irgendeine Bestellung oder so getätigt, doch 4 Wochen später bekam ich die Rechnung über 89.88€ für ein Gutscheinmagazin. Widerspruch interessierte die überhaupt nicht, die sind nicht mit einem Wort darauf eingegangen. Seitdem versuche ich standhaft sämtliche Schreiben zu ignorieren und hoffe, daß das gut geht.


----------



## Störtebeeker (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich verfahre genuso 
Mail werde nicht mehr abgeholt (MailAccont liegt auf Eis)
Jegliche Post wird die Annahme verweigert.


----------



## daggi109 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hab heute die zweiten Mahnung bekommen. Hab denen bereits geschrieben, dass ich mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt dort angemeldet hab und deren Service nicht mal kenne, weder die Seite über die ich mich angemeldet haben soll. Außerdem hab ich noch hinzugefügt, dass Internetrecherchen ergeben haben, dass ich sich lediglich um Abzocke handelt und ich weder auf Rechnungen noch auf Mahnungen reagieren werde. Von denen kam nichts, außer eine erneute Mahnung. Vielleicht versuch ich denen das nochmal klar zu machen, obwohl die eh nicht reagieren werden. Nur wie sich das so anhört wird da noch ganz viel an Post von denen kommen :-p


----------



## Störtebeeker (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Lass es lieber und schone dadurch deine Nerven


----------



## Paule17 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

so da bin ich wieder :-D
ich habe meine letzte mahnung bekommen wo mit gerichts- und anwaltskosten etc. gedroht wird. den text kennen ja die meisten hier.
was ich am interessantesten finde ist die tatsache, daß die mahnung am 29.5. datiert ist, ich aber laut inhalt bis zum 5.5. spätestens überweisen sollte und nur zahlungen bis zum 28.5. berücksichtigt werden 

spricht mal wieder so richtig für die serösität dieser firma

ich gehe dann mal davon aus, nichts mehr von denen zu hören, denn der nächste schritt wäre ja ein schreiben vom gericht. würde mich ja sehr wundern wenn das käm...dann doch eher noch eine allerletzte mahnung *g

bis dahin - und schön weiter alles ignorieren was an post von denen kommt!


----------



## daggi109 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Der Witz ist, ich werde wahrscheinlich sone allerletzte Mahnung nie sehen, da diese netten Mensche ja lediglich meine IP gespeichert haben und sich dann mal jemanden aus der Stadt rausgesucht haben, der den Nachnamen hat. Haben bloß leider den falschen erwischt. Also wir kennen diejenigen zwar. Der Brief wurde dann auch von den Leuten zur Post gebracht, mit der Begründung dass der Empfänger, also ich, dort gar nicht wohnt. Ein paar Tage später lag wohl weder son Schreiben drin. Die irgnorieren das jetzt einfach, sind entfernte Verwandte von uns.
Kann man das eigentlich beim Verbraucherschutz melden, ich meine ist schon dreist, wenn der Brief da wieder eingeworfen wird und die eigentlich total ahungslose Leute mit Sachen belästigen, die ja im Grunde von denen strafbar sind.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



daggi109 schrieb:


> Kann man das eigentlich beim Verbraucherschutz melden, ...



Der Verbraucherschutz ist keine Justizbehörde, sondern nur ein Interessensverband.
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass denen die Masche sowie das Unternehmen längst bekannt sind.
Es hat auch Klagen des Bundesverbands der Verbraucherzentralen gegen derartige Geschäftsmodelle gegeben. Allerdings werden da immer nur Teilerfolge erzielt. Die Unterlassungserklärungen, die von den Unternehmen unterzeichnet werden müssen, beziehen sich immer nur auf ein einziges Projekt. Aber dann wird eben eine Briefkastenfirma aufgemacht, und eine neue Webseite. Altes Modell im neuen Gewand. Und schon müssten die Verbände jedesmal wieder neu klagen.



daggi109 schrieb:


> ich meine ist schon dreist, wenn der Brief da wieder eingeworfen wird und die eigentlich total ahungslose Leute mit Sachen belästigen, die ja im Grunde von denen strafbar sind.



Nein. Bei diesem Geschäftsmodell liegen keine ersichtlichen Straftatbestände vor. Es handelt sich um eine rein zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass denen die Masche sowie das Unternehmen längst bekannt sind.


Davon  kann man ausgehen


----------



## Darkbird (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ein Bekannter von mir meinte, dass man diese Firma wegen Betruges am Bürger ja anzeigen sollte..... oder wegen Nötigung verklagen.... ist das möglich?

Ich habe vor kurzem meine Dritte und letzte Mahnung bekommen..... hatte der Magolino auch ein Schreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückantwart gesendet, die Rückantwort kam 10 Tag später......

ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob die es auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen...... und wenn ja, dann sollten doch alle, die mit dieser Firma probleme haben als Zeugen auftauchen..... das wäre ein Spektakel dann am Gericht.....!

Ich lasse mich nun Überraschen, wie es weiter geht!


----------



## blizzy (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wie es weiter geht? Das ist doch längst schon bekannt und keine Überraschung mehr.


----------



## nicole1980 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi, ja also ich hab inzwischen ich glaube 3 letzte Mahnungen bekommen. Aber ich reagiere darauf nicht, habe also kein Einschreiben gesendet. Ich lehne mich einfach zurück und warte... Das hin und hergeschreibe ist alles zu aufwendig, da ja hier nun bekannt ist was das für ne Firma ist hab ich auch keine Angst mehr. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Angst und hätte beinahe bezahlt ich *?&!*!! Aber Dank dem Forum hier bin ich beruhigt und weiß das nichts passieren wird. :-D


----------



## Störtebeeker (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



nicole1980 schrieb:


> Hi, ja also ich hab inzwischen ich glaube 3 letzte Mahnungen bekommen. Aber ich reagiere darauf nicht, habe also kein Einschreiben gesendet. Ich lehne mich einfach zurück und warte... Das hin und hergeschreibe ist alles zu aufwendig, da ja hier nun bekannt ist was das für ne Firma ist hab ich auch keine Angst mehr. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Angst und hätte beinahe bezahlt ich *?&!*!! Aber Dank dem Forum hier bin ich beruhigt und weiß das nichts passieren wird. :-D



Wir gründen einen Club


----------



## die_michii (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,


ich habe mich auch nie bei Magolino registriert, meine angebliche "Kundennummer" ist auch nicht registriert.
Aber ich habe den Fehler gemacht, mich vorher nicht zu informieren und habe, aus Angst vor weiteren Schritten, den geforderten Betrag bezahlt. :wall: Ich wusste einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Nach der Bezahlung erhielt ich eine Mail, dass die Bezahlung auf dem Konto eingegangen ist und ich nur noch dieses Formular unterschreiben soll, bei dem ich nach Einsendung an die Firma das Geschenk erhalten sollte. Ich habe diesen Brief an die Firma geschickt und Wochen lang nichts mehr gehört.

Nun schreiben Sie eine Mail, dass sie mein Schreiben nicht erhalten haben und dass ich nochmals einen Brief erhalten werde und den Vorgang wiederholen sollte.

Ich weiß weder ein noch aus.


----------



## Störtebeeker (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Habe mal etwas gestöbert 
Schaut euch bitte mal das an
Da seht ihr was von der Firma zu halten ist:scherzkeks:

Wer ist nun der Inhaber der Adresse

------------------------------
MAGOLINO IMPRESSUM

Magolino GmbH
Richard-Wagner-Str. 2
91054 Erlangen
------------------------------
Das Örtliche von Erlangen (Rückwärstsuche)

Tintschl Holding AG  
Richard-Wagner-Str. 2
91054 Erlangen
------------------------------


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was soll das? Was hat deiner Meinung nach die Tintschl Holding AG 


> Personaldienstleistungen
> Ingenieurdienstleistungen
> IT & Communications
> Teleservice



mit Magolino GmbH zu tun? Das Gebäude bietet sicher noch mehr Räumlichkeiten für auch noch andere Firmen > HIER <.

Was die Rückwärtssuche betrifft, so ist die nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. Nicht wenige Firmen teilen sich eine Telefonanlage, wenn die schon mal in einem Haus installiert ist. Besonders bei Bürogemeinschaften ist das sogar üblich. Tintschl bietet genau das, was jedes Unternehmen heutzutage braucht.


----------



## blowfish (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was soll das? Was hat deiner Meinung nach die Tintschl Holding AG
> Räumlichkeiten für auch noch andere Firmen > HIER <.



Gut getroffen das Bild. Wenn man es vergrößert, kann man eine Person erkennen, die gerade nach dem Briefkasten sucht.:sun::scherzkeks:


----------



## schickel (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Servus!

Jetzt ist es bei mir soweit. Die Spannung steigt:


> L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



Ich schau dann mal ab dem 02.07.2008 in meinen Briefkasten, ob da was vom Gericht kommt.

Wenn diese Frist abgelaufen ist, melde ich mich dann wieder....


----------



## schickel (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ah, da sehe ich gerade, dass zu den Anwaltskosten soetwas wie eine Rechnungsnummer zu sehen ist, bei den Gerichtsgebühren aber nichts angegeben.

Gibt es denn, wenn man beim Gericht sein Geld von wem anders einfordert, dann nicht auch soetwas wie eine Rechnungsnummer oder Aktenzeichen?


----------



## schickel (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Kann man hier seine eigenen Beiträge nicht editieren? *g*

Beim erneuten Durchblättern in diesem Thread habe ich die "Letzte Mahnung" von atanuas (beitrag) gesehen. Die Rechnungsnummern für den Anwaltskram sind ja die gleichen. Oder sind das keine Rechnungsnummern? *g*


----------



## schickel (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

(Ich will beiträge editieren!!! )

Das sind keine Rechnungsnummer, sondern festgelegte Gebühren für bestimmte Dienstleistungen der Anwälte. Siehe LINK


----------



## nicole1980 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schickel schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Jetzt ist es bei mir soweit. Die Spannung steigt:
> 
> ...




Hi, also da wird nichts passieren. Ich habe das Schreiben schon mehrere male bekommen und jetzt tut sich überhaupt nichts mehr. :-D


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



nicole1980 schrieb:


> ....jetzt tut sich überhaupt nichts mehr.


Na ja, der Geschäftsführer war ja jetzt erstmal im Urlaub und außerdem dürfte es den Erlangern allmählich wie Schuppen von den Augen fallen, wessen Datensätze sie da verarbeiten. Die Insider hier wissen nur zu gut, wenn ich den Begriff Saleshouse ins Spiel bringe.

Das alles ist eine riesen Jauche, die da aus Frankfurt durch die Republik schwappt und Partner lassen sich nun mal leicht verschleißen, auf die kommt es mit der Zeit nicht mehr an!

arty::handreib:


----------



## gargoyl (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So nun der neuste Stand.

Habe mittlerweile die 3te Mahnung von Magolino per E-Mail bekommen,mit der Überchrift

L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
UND LETZTER AUßERGERICHTLICHER HINWEIS 

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt :handreib:


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



gargoyl schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile die 3te Mahnung von Magolino per E-Mail bekommen,mit der Überschrift
> 
> L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> UND LETZTER AUßERGERICHTLICHER HINWEIS



Nun, dann steht immer noch die allerletzte Mahnung und der allerletzte außergerichtliche Hinweis aus, ebenso der "vorgerichtliche Mahnbescheid".

Es könnte aber auch so weitergehen:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite     :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Vor dem vorgerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt aber noch der letzte Aufruf zur Zahlung vor Einschaltung eines pöhsen Inkassopühros.
Dann kommt das aber auch wirklich allerletzte Angebot zur außergerichtlichen Begleichung der Forderung vor Einschaltung des persönlichen Inkassoreferenten der Bundeskanzlerin. :scherzkeks:
Danach erfolgt unmittelbar die Einleitung des streitigen Verfahrens beim Oberinkassobundesgerichtshof auf der Insel Helgoland.
Anschließend wird Dein Name auf Seite 2 der Bildzeitung unter der Rubrik "*Schande! Säumige Zahler..*." veröffentlicht, Du wirst auf dem Marktplatz an den Pranger gestellt und mit Gammelfleisch beworfen.
Dann wird Papst Bendedikt persönlich Deine Exkommunikation einleiten. Falls Du evangelisch bist, wirst Du zu 100 Tagen Karzer auf der Wartburg verurteilt. Falls Du Moslem bist, kriegst Du 100 Peitschenhiebe.
Erst dann erfolgt Deine Verbannung nach St. Helena.


----------



## gargoyl (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Um Gotteswillen wenn das alles auf mich zukommt is es doch besser ich zahle







meiner Frau den friseuer:-D


----------



## xfantastix (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich gerade frisch angemeldet, weil ich heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder Kontakt mit unser aller Freunden aus Erlangen hatte.

Zum bisherigen Sachverhalt gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen...

Rechnung
1. Mahnung
2. Mahnung
3. Mahnung
Letzte aussergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung
Dann längere Zeit nix.
Dann plötzlich doch noch ein aussergerichtlicher Einigungsversuch. 
dann ganz lange nix und ich dachte schon ich wär raus aus der Nummer 

Weit gefehlt! 
Bis hier hin lief das alles per Post, wobei der letzte Brief wirklich schon ne ganze Zeit her ist. Dann klingelt heute mein Handy und eine Frau von Magolino ist am anderen Ende und beginnt mit dem vorwurfsvoll unterlegten Satz:" Sie wissen ja sicher worum es geht."
Sie würde im Namen des Unternehmens erneut eine aussergerichtliche Einigung einfordern. Woher zum Geier haben die jetzt auch noch meine Handynummer ?!?
Ich habe Ihr dann direkt klargemacht, dass ich mich nicht mit Ihr unterhalten werde und sie mir ja weiter fleissig Briefe schicken kann.
Den Antwortsatz Ihrerseits habe ich mir nicht mehr ganz zu Ende angehört, weil Sie sehr aggressiv und laut wurde.

Aber nicht schlecht,... die wissen echt wie sie's machen müssen. Möchte nicht wissen, bei wie vielen diese Aggro-unter-Druck-setz-Telefonanrufe tatsächlich funktionieren.

Was da wohl als nächstes kommt:roll:?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wer weiß?
Vielleicht schlagen die Dir demnächst das Klofenster ein. :sun:
An dem Stein hängt dann ein Zettel: "Allerallerletztes außergerichtliches Vergleichsangebot..." :scherzkeks:


----------



## MartyK (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

sorry erst mal, wenn ich mir jetzt nicht alle Postings durchlese.
Vorab kann ich nur davor warnen, bei Preisausschreiben im Internet seine Adresse anzugeben, da dies in den allermeisten Fällen wohl nur dazu dient, Adressen zu sammeln. Im Falle eines Gewinnes kann man seine Anschrift immer noch mitteilen, und es gibt keinen einzigen triftigen Grund, diese vorab mitzuteilen.
Nun, extra für Preisausschreiben habe ich mir eine Mail-Adresse nur dafür eingerichtet und - was mein Fehler war - bei mindestens einem Gewinnspiel meine Adresse angegeben.

Jetzt habe ich von [email protected] eine Mail erhalten, in der ganz unten steht:
_Bitte beachten Sie: Sie erhalten dieses Mailing weil Sie sich mit der Email [email protected] bei unseren Aktionsseiten oder der unserer Werbepartner eingetragen haben. Falls Ihnen unser Angebot nicht zusagt und Sie sich abmelden möchten, klicken Sie weiter unten auf abmelden. Die Angebote sind kommerzielle Anzeigen der jeweiligen Werbekunden, die inhaltlich verantwortlich sind. Regressansprüche gegen die Interactive One GmbH sind ausgeschlossen. Bitte antworten Sie nicht direkt auf diese eMail. Ihre Antwort kann nicht zugestellt werden! Bitte verwenden Sie unser Kontaktformular._

Um welches Angebot es sich aktuell handelt, zeigt folgender Screenshot:
_[Eingefügt]_

Erst nachdem ich auf das Bild klickte, sah ich, dass ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe (u. a. waren eine Kunden-ID und meine Adresse aufgeführt) und traute meinen Augen nicht.
Also ging ich mit der Rückwärts-Taste im Browser zurück und las unter dem Bild, dass ich mich mit dem Anklicken mit den Datenschutzerklärungen und Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden erklären würde.

Hier wird also versucht, jemandem mit [...] Absicht einen Vertrag unterzujubeln, indem dieser einzig mit einem Klick (!) abgeschlossen werden soll. 

Ich habe nun daraufhin mittels einem Programm, mit dem man anonym Mails verschicken kann, einen Widerruf eingereicht.
Dieses Programm benutzte ich der Einfachheit halber, weil ich in meinem regulären Mail-Programm ein Pop-Konto für GMX habe, die für Gewinnspiele eingerichtete Mail-Adresse allerdings zu 1und1 gehört.
Ich habe zwar an mich eine BCC-Mail geschickt, aber vorsichtshalber werde ich dem Verein noch einen Widerruf per Fax schicken.

Solche dubiosen Firmen spekulieren auf Dumm- bzw. Unwissenheit und arbeiten mit Druckmitteln (Mahnschreiben, Drohung mit Inkasso-Unternehmen), um die auf diese unseriöse Weise erworbenen Abonnenten zu einer Zahlung zu bewegen.
Wie kann man diesen [...]? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein bloßer Klick zu einem Vertragsabschluss führt?
Wenn ich irgendwo ein Handy kaufe, dann muss ich doch auch erst meine Unterschrift hergeben, um meine Willenserklärung zu bekunden!?
Es sollte per Gesetz vorgeschrieben sein, dass man für ein gültiges Abonnement jeglicher Art entweder eine persönliche Mail schreibt, in der ersichtlich ist, dass man mit diesem Abo einverstanden ist und zudem bestätigen muss, dass jener Mailabsender mit der eigenen Person identisch ist oder aber ein Fax einreicht.

Ich hasse diese [...]!

_[Bild eingefügt, Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## MartyK (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich sehe gerade, dass Rüdiger Kunz einen Screenshot vom Kundenbereich gemacht hat.


----------



## Insider (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

...mehr noch, der Anonymus Kunz hat über seine Agentur eine Strafanzeige gegen die Verantwortlichen der Magolino GmbH und den Werbedrücker (damals Golyr) wegen dem Verdacht des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges nach dem StGB, dem Verstoß gegen das BDSG und das UWG bei der Polizei in Erlangen, K 2.2, erstattet.


----------



## Störtebeeker (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Moin Moin

Ich habe seit ca 6 Wochen nix mehr von Magolino bekommen weder eine Mail noch einen Brief.
Ich rate nur allen reagiert nicht mehr auf die Mails und verweigert die annahme der Briefe.

Kleine Tipp ich habe den eMail Postfach für ca 4 Wochen selber mit Mails vollgtstopft so das keine Mails mehr angenommen werden konnten.
Dieses ist aber seit 6 Wochen wiede möglich weil es wieder gelöscht habe.

Gruß
ein Magolino Opfer


----------



## MartyK (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@Insider:
Hoffentlich fruchtet die Anzeige, was ich allerdings bezweifle.
Heute habe ich übrigens per Mail von Magolino eine Bestätigung des Eingangs meines Widerrufs bekommen.

"Wir bedauern, dass Sie unser Magazin-Service nicht überzeugen konnte."

:-D

Mit Ichwillpornos.com hatte ich übrigens auch Probleme und darüber ausführlich berichtet. Die entsprechende Seite (Snakecity-Forum) ist aber seit einigen Tagen nicht erreichbar.
Diese [ edit]  ließen mir mehrere Mahnschreiben und Drohungen von bisher zwei Inkasso-Firmen zukommen. Natürlich habe ich darauf nicht reagiert.


----------



## Seven of nine (25 Juni 2008)

*Firma Magolino [ edit]*

Habe eine rechnung bekommen, wo ich 104,88€ zahlen soll, heute habe ich die hotline angerufen die sollen mir meine genauen daten zeigen, ich habe nichts mit wetten zu tun oder das ich einer bin, der gerne zockt. Und wenn man schonmal auf die ihre seite geht, dann kann man schon vorher die agb lesen, und wenn da was drin steht dann las ich das lieber, wer will schon beim wetten einen acount haben wollen der noch geld kostet, dann gehe ich doch gleich den direckten weg, ins wettbüro, ich soll bei der firma nun bezahlen, jetzt die frage, wie kommen die an meine daten ran, kann ja nur über eine drittseite gekomen sein die, die Forderung von Firma "Magolino" Gewinnspiel Magazin Richard Wagner Strasse 2 91054 Erlangen, stellen eine Forderung vom: 13.06.2006, mit meiner IP und der Uhrzeit: 21:02:51 ich bin ja heute aus allen wolken gefallen, als ich den brief aufgemacht habe, die sollen in beweiss gehn und mir zeigen, was ich wo ich was gemacht habe, son blödsinn. Einbeispiel, wenn ich mich wo registriere, so wie bei WEB.de, da bekommt man das passwort per Postidentity, zu geschickt, der pote muss das den perso haben von mir, füllt die sachen aus, und fertig ist das ding, aber hier handelt es sich um reine abzocke, ich warte jetzt ab ob die mir die daten zusenden, wenn nicht, dann verklage ich die, wegen unerlaubte einforderung, naja mein Anwalt wird sich freuen.

Nette Grüße ans Forum


----------



## Störtebeeker (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Firma Magolino [ edit]*

Ich habe bisher alle Briefe dieses Vereins dien Annahme verweigert
Mails von denen werde ignoriert
Ich habe seit ca 6Wochen nix mehr von denen gehört

Herlich Willkommen im Club der Magolino Opfer


----------



## JamesCole (25 Juni 2008)

*Telefonnummer von Magolino*

*Wie schön, daß es das Internet gibt, Adresse des Vereins mit Telefonnummer (keine 01805).*

*Habe ich gerade erst entdeckt, noch nicht selbst angerufen, werde aber morgen anrufen und Herrn [ edit]  persönlich verlangen.*

*Interactive One GmbH*

Richard-Wagner-Str. 2
91054 Erlangen
Bayern
Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Telefon: (09131) 97024 200
HR-Gericht: Fürth (Bay)


----------



## Hania (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Störtebeeker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich habe seit ca 6 Wochen nix mehr von Magolino bekommen weder eine Mail noch einen Brief.
> Ich rate nur allen reagiert nicht mehr auf die Mails und verweigert die annahme der Briefe.
> ...




Bei mir ist seit Ende April auch Schluss mit Briefen und Mahnschreiben per Email 
Habe auch nie darauf reagiert und alles zurück geschickt!

Heute habe ich zwar den Newsletter bekommen aber den interessiert ja keiner *lach*

Also wie schon des öfteren erwähnt....NIE reagieren und am besten alles zurükgehen lassen!

Lg Hania


----------



## Störtebeeker (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wer zahlt eigentlich das Porto der Briefe die nicht angenommen werden.
Oder ist das mit dem Zustell Porto auch schon abgegolten

Wenn Magolino da noch was Zahlen müssen, sollte wirklich allen die Briefannahme verweigern.


----------



## passer (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das lustige ist ja das diese Firma versucht, dadurch zum Zahlen zu bewegen, das sie verspricht bei Zahlung erhält man einen kostenlosen DVD Player.:-D


----------



## schickel (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Morgen läuft meine Frist ab, die man mir gesetzt hat in der letzten Mahnung. Danach kommt wohl das hier:


```
Sollte diese Zahlung nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder aber nicht vollständig 
eingehen, wird die Angelegenheit endgültig und ohne weitere Diskussion zur 
gerichtlichen Durchsetzung an das entsprechende Amt übergeben werden.
```

Bin mal gespannt, ob es wirklich ohne weitere Diskussion weiter geht. Wie es aussieht, rufen die jungs auch noch an und wollen einen einschüchtern. Schaunmer mal..... Die Woche wird spannend.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schickel schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, rufen die jungs auch noch an und wollen einen einschüchtern.


Da liegst du vollkommen richtig. Als nächstes drohen die mit dem päpstlichen Femegericht....

....aber nein, der GF ist ja türkischer Abstammung. Da gibts die Drohung mit der vorgerichtlichen Prügelstrafe.  :-D


----------



## Teleton (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> ... zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung an das entsprechende Amt übergeben werden.


Also zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung würde ich mich an deren Stelle eher an ein Gericht als an ein "entsprechendes Amt" wenden. Na ja, die kennen sich halt mit Mahn- und Gerichtsverfahren nicht so aus. Kein Wunder ist ja bisher auch noch keiner von der Truppe verklagt worden.


----------



## Störtebeeker (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Teleton schrieb:


> Also zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung würde ich mich an deren Stelle eher an ein Gericht als an ein "entsprechendes Amt" wenden. Na ja, die kennen sich halt mit Mahn- und Gerichtsverfahren nicht so aus. Kein Wunder ist ja bisher auch noch keiner von der Truppe verklagt worden.



Wenn man auf deren Mails nicht regiert
Und die Briefe die annahme verweigert 
Hiflt vielleicht am bestern ich habe seit etlichen Wochen nix mehr von denen bekommen.
Als mit den Briefen zur Post und die annahme verweigern.


----------



## terrormieze (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo! Habe vor kurzem den ersten Brief von der o.g. Firma erhalten und nciht reagiert nun kam hin und wieder mal eine Rechnung und heute die ich glaub 2. Mahnung. Nun habe ich soeben mal eine Email zu der betroffenen Firma geschickt und bin gespannt was zurück kommt. Ich hatte schonmal einen ähnlichen Fall wo ich mir eine ganze Menge Mühe gemacht habe um da raus zu kommen und letztendlich eine Widerrufsbestätigung erhalten habe und von da an auch keine Post mehr von der Firma. Deshalb neigte ich diesmal  auch dazu die Post zu ignorieren, aber eben packte mich die Wut und da habe ich losgeschrieben. Das kam dabei raus: 



> Ich bezahl überhaupt nix!! Ich hab auf keinen Fall was bestellt, gar  bestätigt!!!
> 
> Sie wissen genau das Ihre Art und Weise Geld zu verdienen in der  Bundesrepublik Deutschland nicht als legal bezeichnet wird.
> Stellen Sie ab sofort jegliche Postsendungen ein und nehmen Sie das  Schreiben als Widerruf zur Kenntnis, jemals einen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu  haben.
> ...





Ich bin sehr auf di eAntwort gespannt 

lg Terrormieze


----------



## schickel (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



terrormieze schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin sehr auf di eAntwort gespannt
> 
> lg Terrormieze



Da wird wie bei allen anderen eine 0-8-15 antwort zurückkommen mit den daten, wann der "vertrag" zustandegekommen ist und von welcher ip und bla. am besten ist, sich damit nicht wirklich zu befassen. 

ich warte nun auf mein gerichtlichen mahnbescheid, den sie mir angedroht haben in der letzten mahnung. meine frist ist gerstern abgelaufen....


----------



## terrormieze (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ganz genau! Die 0-8-15 Antwort kam.. Naja, die Firmen sind wohl alle gleich gestrickt..
Von mir jedesfalls brauchen sie keinen Cent erwarten.. Es sollte wirklich keiner bezahlen, dann sterben die Firmen aus.. Leider bezahlen wohl genug das es sich lohnt.


----------



## schickel (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So, jetzt habe ich ein Schreiben von denen erhalten....

In meiner letzten Mahung hieß es:


```
Um das drohende Forderungsszenario zu vermeiden, werden Sie hiermit letztmalig 
aufgefordert, den offenen Gesamtbetrag von 104.88 Euro bis spätestens zum 
02.07.2008 zu überweisen. Sollte diese Zahlung nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder 
aber nicht vollständig eingehen, wird die Angelegenheit endgültig und ohne 
weitere Diskussion zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung an das entsprechende 
Amt übergeben werden. Wir weisen Sie erneut darauf hin, dass dadurch 
erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen können.
```

"Angelegenheit endgültig und ohne weitere Diskussion zur gerichtlichen 
Durchsetzung" bla bla...

Ich mußte gut lachen, als ich den Brief öffnete und da drin stand:

VIERTE MAHNUNG. 

Und nicht nur das:

Ich muss bis zum 28.05.2008 !!!!!!!!! 28.05.2008!!!!!!!!!! MAAAAAAI die Forderung begleichen. Das werde ich wohl nie mehr schaffen. So wie es aussieht, muss ich wohl die nächste Mahnung bekommen, denn bis zum 28.05.2008 wird bestimmt der Betrag nicht auf deren Konto sein.

Da kann man schon sehen, dass ein kleiner unorganisierter Haufen ist. Mal abwarten, wann die FÜNFTE MAHNUNG kommt und bis wann ich den Betrag zahlen muss.

Leider Kenne ich den Marty McFly nicht so gut, dass er mir mal sein Auto mit dem Fluxkompensator leihen kann. So könnte ich in die Vergangenheit reisen und dann die FÜNFTE MAHNUNG abwenden.........


----------



## nydong (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das ist auch echt eine fiese Nummer. Ich habe mich bei lauter Gewinnspielen angemeldet und scheinbar wurde dort in irgendeiner Bestätigungsmail oder ähnlichem so etwas eingebaut.

Ich hab mich in meinen ganzen Tabs auf einmal in einem Kundenbereich befunden und mich über die Zeichnung "Probezeit" gewundert. Ich habe das ganze nur durch Zufall gesehen und einen Widerruf geschrieben. Nachdem ich mich bei weiteren Gewinnspielen angemeldet hatte (um Affiliate Provisionen zu bekommen) hatte ich eine zweite Anmeldung im Briefkasten... echt unglaublich. 

Soeben habe ich Gott sei Dank folgende email erhalten:

"[FONT=Tahoma, Arial]...bestätigen wir  den Eingang Ihres Widerrufs...." 

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die zweite Anmeldung und dann habe ich Glück gehabt.

Ich würde allen, die es nicht gemerkt haben, auch einfach die Gabe der Post in den Papierkorb empfehlen. So eine Masche kommt vor Gericht niemals durch, wenn es überhaupt dort landet. Der Anbieter verfolgt meiner Sichtweise nach eine Mischkalkulation.. "wenn ich 100 Brief verschicke, werden 20 davon zahlen..."

Haltet durch !!! 
[/FONT]


----------



## hanna (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also ich habe jetzt meine zweite Mahnung erhalten.
und bin froh , hier Leute zu treffen, die diese Firma kennen.

leider habe ich alles weggeworfen, hielt es für einen Internetbetrug.
Was es ja auch ist, ich kann mich nicht erinnern , etwas angetickt zu haben.

Bin aber jetzt doch sehr gestresst. 

Ich lebe im Ausland , eine Adresse scheinen sie von mir nicht zu haben.

Also ihr ratet nichts tun ?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hanna schrieb:


> Ich lebe im Ausland , eine Adresse scheinen sie von mir nicht zu haben.
> 
> Also ihr ratet nichts tun ?



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen

PS: auch das neue Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz erlaubt keine persönliche Beratung
auch wenn du im Ausland lebst


----------



## hanna (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ja, danke. (persönliche Beratung habe ich nicht erwartet).

Sehr hilfreich , der Herr auf Youtube.
(habe übrigens genau das getan : auf google magolino und Betrug eingegeben).
Diese Firma hat ihren Sitz aber nicht im Ausland.
naja, egal, es ist klar, dass das Beste ist, nicht zu reagieren.


----------



## FrauChristian (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hanna schrieb:


> ja, danke. (persönliche Beratung habe ich nicht erwartet).
> 
> Sehr hilfreich , der Herr auf Youtube.
> (habe übrigens genau das getan : auf google magolino und Betrug eingegeben).
> ...



Moins. Ich weiss nicht, ob man das so locker nehmen soll...
Ich bin jetzt auf diesem 'Level':



> "
> Forderung 104.88 €​ + Gerichtsgebühren 23.00 € ​ + Rechtsanwaltsgebühren   (Nr. 3305, 3308 VV-RVG) 25.00 € ​ + Auslagen Rechtsanwalt  (Nr. 7002, VV-RVG) 5.00 € ​ + Vollstreckung 15.00 € ​ *Gesamtforderung* *172.88 €*​"


Ich hatte seiner Zeit (angebliche Bestellung Ende März) überhaupt keinen eigene Internetzugang wegen Umzug und hatte dies auch via Mail & Post entsprechend kommentiert:


> "    Hiermit lege ich zu obiger Rechnungs-/ Kundennummer Widerspruch ein (wie schon 2x vorab via E-Mail!).
> Ich habe niemals eine Bestellung für das ‚Gutschein-Magazin’ getätigt noch hätte ich Interesse daran. Da hat sich augenscheinlich jemand auf meine Kosten einen Scherz erlaubt!
> Da ich zurzeit nur sporadisch Zugriff auf Internet und meinen Mail besitze, konnte ich nicht eher reagieren.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Bitte senden Sie eine Bestätigung des Widerrufes auf dem Postweg zu."


Seitdem flattern die Mahnung ein. Das die Anrede 'Frau Christian' falsch ist, scheint dort bis heute niemanden gekümmert. Es gibt übrigens die Möglickeit (von Bremen weiß ich es), sich bei den Verbraucherzentralen für etwa 13€ beraten zu lassen.

Können sich wir Betroffenen denn nicht gemeinsam und entgültig wehren (Medien, TV etc.)?

Oder gibt es Lösungswege?

Bitte um Info, Herr Christian 


Meint Ihr nicht
[/FONT]


----------



## geena02 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hab auch was:



> *Kosten bei Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckung*:​
> Forderung 104.88 €​   + Gerichtsgebühren 23.00 €​    +  Rechtsanwaltsgebühren  (Nr. 3305, 3308  VV-RVG) 25.00 €​    + Auslagen Rechtsanwalt  (Nr. 7002, VV-RVG) 5.00 €​   + Vollstreckung15.00 €​ *Gesamtforderung* * 172.88  € *​     <img height="1" width="1">
> Um das drohende Forderungsszenario zu vermeiden, werden Sie hiermit letztmalig aufgefordert, den offenen Gesamtbetrag von 104.88 Euro bis spätestens zum 02.08.2008 zu überweisen. *Sollte diese Zahlung nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder aber nicht vollständig eingehen, wird die Angelegenheit endgültig und ohne weitere Diskussion zur gerichtlichen Durchsetzung an das entsprechende Amt übergeben werden.* Wir weisen Sie erneut darauf hin, dass dadurch erhebliche Kosten  auf Sie zukommen können.


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich wüsste nicht wieso man das nicht locker sehen sollte?! Begründungen finden sich an verschiedenen Stellen im Thread, notfalls mal ein bis zwei Seiten zurückgehen...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## gargoyl (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So liebe Leidensgenossen und wieder mal ne Nachricht von mir ,nachdem ich fast 2 Monate von dieser "seriösen" Firma nix mehr gehört habe, nun doch wieder ein schreiben via E-Mail:-D




> L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr,
> 
> ...



na dann. Freue mich schon auf das nächste schreiben:sun:. Hoffentlich machen die das wahr,das Sie mit mir vor Gericht gehn,da freue ich mich schon tierisch drauf:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



gargoyl schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machen die das wahr,das Sie mit mir vor Gericht gehn,da freue ich mich schon tierisch drauf


Diese Freude wird dir wohl nicht vergönnt werden....


----------



## gargoyl (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ach ja vergessen. Hier Kaufverträge via Internet noch interessantes zu internetverträgen


----------



## Oldiemaus (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Auch ich habe mich bei Magolino mal eingeloggt - sollte ja nur ein Probe abo sein, das sich nach 14 Tagen erledigt - dann der Hammer : Sie haben den Termin verpasst, also haben Sie zu zahlen. War so erschrocken, daß ich auch zahlte , nunaber habe ich Sorge, den Kündigungstermin zu verpassen. Ich wollte gleich kündigen, aber das wurde nicht akzeptiert. So werden wir reingelegt !!!


----------



## kwennoir (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich habe in der letzten Woche eine Rechnung von Magolino bekommen.

In dieser Rechnung ist eine Mail-Adresse angegeben, die mir garnicht gehört.

Habe sofort telefonisch um die Zugangsdaten gebeten. Sind am Samstag per POST und nicht via Mail. Da ich meine Mail-Adresse nicht angegeben habe.

In den Zugangsdaten steht meine Adresse, Tag des angeblichen Zugriffes, die ominöse Mail-Adresse und eine IP-Adresse von der das alles angeblich getätigt wurde.
Die Prüfung der IP-Adresse hat ergeben das Sie zu Arcor gehört, ich bin T-Online-Kunde, also eo ganz anderer IP-Bereich.
War auch bei der Polizei. Dort sagte man mir NICHT bezahlen und zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.

Wie es weitergeht werde ich weiter berichten

Gruß Kwennoir


----------



## gargoyl (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Mir fällt dazu nix mehr ein.. Demnächst schicken die auch noch Rechnungen an das Pentagon oder den BND:sun: Aufjedenfall ist das an dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten oder doch. 
Auf alle Fälle interesiert mich wies weitergeht:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Grundsätzlich ist das alles nichts neues.

Solche Nutzlosanbieter haben oft auf ihren Webseiten fürchterlich unsichere Anmeldeskripte am Laufen.
Dort kann z.T. jeder jeden anmelden. :scherzkeks:
Das liegt daran, dass bei solchen Angeboten z.B. schon keine Bestätigungsmail an die angegebene e-Mail-Adresse verschickt wird (sogenanntes "double-opt-in-Verfahren"). Seriöse Anbieter machen das nämlich so, um Missbrauch auszuschließen. Man erhält z.B. eine Bestätigungsmail mit einem codierten Freischaltlink. Nur nach Klick auf diesen Link wird erst der Vertrag wirksam.

Bei den typischen Nutzlos-Abzockangeboten ist das jedoch nicht so. Dort ist man "angemeldet"[tm], sobald z.B. ein Fremder entweder aus Versehen oder aus Jux die Daten dort eingetackert hat. Es erfolgt keine weitere Prüfung mehr, nein, es wird sofort gemahnt.
Unterlässt es jedoch ein Anbieter, ein vernünftiges, sicheres Anmeldeverfahren zu verwenden, hat er den (behaupteten oder tatsächlichen) wirtschaftlichen Schaden selbst zu vertreten. Er kann keinerlei Anspruch geltend machen. Man braucht noch nicht einmal irgendwelche Erklärungen abzugeben.

Es gab schon andere Fälle, wo Leute angemeldet wurden, die nicht einmal einen Internetzugang, geschweige denn einen PC besitzen.
Auch die werden dann mit schöner Selbstverständlichkeit angemahnt. Auch da interessieren sämtliche Einwände nicht die Bohne. Auch die werden gemahnt bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag. Zwecklos, da irgendwas einwenden zu wollen. Eher bringt man seinem Zimmerkaktus das Singen bei, als dass die Mahnungen eingestellt werden.

Es wurden von anderen Anbietern auch schon Tote angemahnt.

All das ist jedoch wurst. Der Anbieter selbst soll sehen, wie er das Geld von dem angeblichen Dritten beitreibt, der die Anmeldung missbräuchlich vorgenommen hat.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## haseo38 (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hi ich habe auch eine rechnung bekommen was soll ich denn jetzt machen muss ich das jetzt bezahlen und aussedehm ich weis davon garnichts >:-[ was ist das :wall::comphit:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



haseo38 schrieb:


> hi ich habe auch eine rechnung bekommen was soll ich denn jetzt machen :


Außer der Überschrift vom Thread hast du offensichtlich nichts gelesen..
als Sonderservice speziell für dich:  

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Felex (28 Juli 2008)

*[ edit]  im Internet durch Magolino*

Hallo, ich beteilige mich zum ersten Mal bei so einem Forum. Ich binn seit
Anfang Juli in den Fängen von "magolino" Die haben mir ohne Vorwarnung
einen 1 Jahresvertrag bis Aug.09 für sage und schreibe 89,00 EUR.
unterjubeln wollen. Seit dem Wochenende habe ich über 38 Cokies
im Net.Solche [ edit] müsste mann doch glatt das Handwerk legen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Da gab es wohl mal wieder die üblichen Drohungen, die der GF dieses Unternehmens ab und an mal diversen Blogs und Foren zuschleudert, wenn kritische Beiträge gepostet werden.


----------



## Felex (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Magolino hat sich gegen Mittag peer Mail bei mir wieder mal  gemeldet.
Diesmal mit der neuen Ausgabe Ihres Magazins.Hab ich sofort gelöscht,
so das ich keine "Fremdkörper" mehr auf  mein System habe.Sollen sie,
doch mich versuchen mich in die Knie zu Zwingen. Wir stehen ALLE WIEDER auf. Von sollche lassen wir uns nicht mürbe machen.:wall:


----------



## max&molly (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo
auch mich hat's getroffen. Wiederholte Zahlungsaufforderungen und Mahnungen sind die Regel. Widersprüche werden ignoriert. Deshalb habe ich folgendes Schreiben an Mogolino geschrieben:


> Ihre Zahlungsaufforderungen[.........]
> Von: [.......]
> Gesendet:[.......]
> An: [email protected]
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass dieser { edit]  endlich Klage einreicht und vor Gericht seinen Stil und Geschäftsmethoden erklären  und offen legen muss.
Ich hoffe aber auch, dass einige Brüder und Schwestern bereit sind  mit Klarnamen dazu beizutragen, dass diesem Unternehmen gezeigt wird was Recht und Ordnung ist.
Ihr erreicht mich unter obiger E-Mail-Adresse.


----------



## Felex (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo max&molly, hier meldet sich Felex. Habe deinen ausführlichen Brief
aufmerksam gelesen. Heute nachmittag habe ich bereits an das ZDF
Redaktion blickpunkt ( Aufreger) ausführlich diesen Fall peer Mail
dargelegt.und das sie dieses Portal sich ruhig mal genauer anschauen sollten. Vieleicht helfen sie uns. Mal abwarten. Ich stehe jedenfalls  wenns
hart:wall: wird zur verfügung. Wir müssen was unternehmen,sonnst geht
es vielen anderen Unschuldigen genau so.


----------



## Medran (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo max&molly,

Auch Ich habe von magolino rechnungen und mahnungen bekommen und bis vor kurzem nicht mal gemerkt, dass dies der Fall war, da diese ihre emails an eine alte email adresse von mir schicken. Und Ihre Mahnungen an meine alte Adresse in Deutschland gehen. (bin vor über einem Jahr nach England gezogen.
Ich finde es ist eine bodenlose frechheit was die machen. :wall:


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Medran schrieb:


> ...Mahnungen an meine alte Adresse
> 
> Ich finde es ist eine bodenlose frechheit was die machen. :wall:


Was soll da frech dran sein, wenn denen ein veralteter Datenstamm vom Werber übermittelt wird? Aber immerhin bestätigt es die Tatsache, dass du dich nicht wissentlich bei deren Projekt eingetragen hast, weil du ja die neue Adresse angegeben hättest, oder?


----------



## Medran (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was soll da frech dran sein, wenn denen ein veralteter Datenstamm vom Werber übermittelt wird? Aber immerhin bestätigt es die Tatsache, dass du dich nicht wissentlich bei deren Projekt eingetragen hast, weil du ja die neue Adresse angegeben hättest, oder?



Ja das stimmt schon.
Aendert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich nicht die Moeglichkeit haben werde eventuellen Anwalts/Gerichtsschreiben zu widersprechen, da diese ja nicht an meine Adresse gehen werden.


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

..und, wen juckts? Wer auch immer die Post an deiner alten Anschrift für dich entgegen nimmt - sage dem, dass derjenige die Post wegen "_nach unbekannt ins Ausland verzogen_" wieder mitgeben soll.


----------



## kwennoir (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi Felex,
 Sorry für die späte Antwort, bin beruflich stark angespannt.
Wenn Du es noch nicht gemacht hast, dann rufe dort an un laß Dir dir Zugangsdaten per *POST* und nicht via Mail zuschicken.
[ edit] 
Gruß Kwennoir


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



kwennoir schrieb:


> Wenn Du es noch nicht gemacht hast, dann rufe dort an un laß Dir dir Zugangsdaten per *POST* und nicht via Mail zuschicken.


Wozu soll das gut sein? Es hat sich bislang bestens bewährt, wenn man mit solchen Geschäftsleuten keine Korrespondenz eingeht und sich auch sonst tot stellt.


----------



## schickel (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wozu soll das gut sein? Es hat sich bislang bestens bewährt, wenn man mit solchen Geschäftsleuten keine Korrespondenz eingeht und sich auch sonst tot stellt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Eigentlich sollte ich nach meiner 4. Mahnung schon jetzt irgendetwas böses bekommen... Bisher noch nichts eingetroffen.

Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass man mir eine Zahlungsfrist gewährt hat, die in der Vergangenheit liegt 

Ich habe denen keine Mail geschickt, auch keinen Brief und angerufen habe ich die auch nicht. Jetzt bin ich dann für 3 Wochen im Urlaub (Ausland) und dann schau ich mal, was mir die Post alles vorbeibringt.


----------



## enno (1 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich bin auch so ein trottel der bei magolino reingetramplt ist. habe nun die dritte abmahnung bekommen. die drohen nun mit gericht. habe nun den ombudsmann eingschaltet. mal sehen was rauskommt.

die sehen keinen cent von mir:sun:


----------



## passer (1 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ihr macht euch viel zu viel Mühe, und regt euch zu sehr auf.
Setzt Magolino einfach auf die persönliche Ignore-Liste.:-D

Eher Tritt Sarazin in die Partei die Linke ein als das von Magolino gerichtliche Schritte kommen. Das gilt aber auch für die Anderen Anbieter Nutzloser Dienste.


----------



## enno (2 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

na du hast ja gut reden. oder hat es dich auch erwischt mit dieser firma??? sprichst du aus erfahrung???


----------



## Teleton (3 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



			
				enno schrieb:
			
		

> na du hast ja gut reden. oder hat es dich auch erwischt mit dieser firma??? sprichst du aus erfahrung???


Muss er nicht. Er kennt nur die Statistik. Bisher hat Magolino noch keinen "Kunden" verklagt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Teleton schrieb:


> Muss er nicht. Er kennt nur die Statistik. Bisher hat Magolino noch keinen "Kunden" verklagt.


So ist es. Wenn du diese Szenarien überstanden hast, kehrt i.d.R. absolute Ruhe ein.


----------



## enno (3 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Teleton schrieb:


> Muss er nicht. Er kennt nur die Statistik. Bisher hat Magolino noch keinen "Kunden" verklagt.



na dann wollen wir mal schauen, wie es so weitergeht. halte euch mal auf den laufenden


----------



## passer (3 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



enno schrieb:


> na du hast ja gut reden. oder hat es dich auch erwischt mit dieser firma??? sprichst du aus erfahrung???



Wenn du hier lesen würdest, hättest zu auch meine Einstellung.
Mit der Firma hatte ich auch meine Erfahrung, einmal eine Email angeklickt und schon in der "Falle".

Aber es war irgendwie lustig , die vielen Schreiben von Magolino sowohl per Email als auch per Post. 
Ach ja , hätte ich gezahlt , wäre mir als Dank ein 0815 DVD Player gratis zugesandt wurden.


----------



## audioteufel (4 August 2008)

*Magolino*

Hey Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Als ich am Samstag aus dem Urlaub wiedergekommen bin, fand ich eine Rechnung von Magolino (31.07.) über 89,88€ vor.

Daraufhin habe ich sofort eine Kündigung per E-Mail an Magolino geschickt, jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten. 

Heute (04.08.) habe ich erneut eine Rechnung bekommen und daraufhin eine E-Mail geschickt, jedoch bekam ich folgende Antwort: 


> _This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.
> 
> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of
> its recipients. The following addresses failed:_ ...




Bei Magolino habe ich mich auch nicht angemeldet.
Die Frage ist jetzt, was soll ich machen? Auf einen Rechtsstreit habe ich keine Lust.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Fabian


----------



## enno (4 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



passer schrieb:


> Wenn du hier lesen würdest, hättest zu auch meine Einstellung.
> Mit der Firma hatte ich auch meine Erfahrung, einmal eine Email angeklickt und schon in der "Falle".
> 
> Aber es war irgendwie lustig , die vielen Schreiben von Magolino sowohl per Email als auch per Post.
> Ach ja , hätte ich gezahlt , wäre mir als Dank ein 0815 DVD Player gratis zugesandt wurden.



hmm, einiges habe ich gelesen. sowohl hier als auch in anderen forenund internetseiten. da kann man schon schnell den überblick verlieren *ascheübermeinhaupt*. was aber der tenor war: nicht bezahlen, sondern aussitzen. genau das were ich tun. habe aber dennoch den ombudsmann aktiviert und will mal schauen was er so zustande bringt.

@audioteufell

ganz ruhig bleiben


----------



## audioteufel (4 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

werde die Rechnung ebefalls nicht bezahlen.

Hab noch ein Kündigungsschreiben über den Kundenlogin an Magolino geschickt, mal sehen was das bringt.

Hab mich auch bei ombudsmann angemeldet 

Vielen Dank @ enno


----------



## Pfadfinder (5 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

bevor man schreibt, sich bitte über Kündigung, Widerruf, Anfechtung und Co. informieren, z.B.http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

und überlegen, ob überhaupt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Franziska (11 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Herr lass Hirn regnen!

Magolino rechnung bezahlen nach probeabo?? - Yahoo! Clever


----------



## TimTaylor (11 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

wenn ich sowas lese wächst mir glatt wieder nen Zwölffingerdarmgeschwür ...


> Leider ist das rechtens im Kleingedruckten darauf hinzuweisen wenn das Abo nicht gekündigt wird verlängert es sich automatisch. Ich würde zahlen bevor noch Unkosten draufkommen



und das nach dem Posting mit links nach hier.
man man man


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Franziska schrieb:


> Herr lass Hirn regnen!


Bei solchen de facto unmoderierten Blogs stehen oft solche von keinerlei 
Fachkenntnis getrübten  Schwachsinnspostings. Nicht auszuschließen  ist auch,
 dass solche Postings von der Gegenseite bewußt als Irreführung platziert
 werden. In Foren wie hier  wagen sich Trolle from the dark side nur selten an die Oberfläche, da
 sie zu Recht annehmen, nur eine extrem kurze Überlebenszeit zu bekommen.


TimTaylor schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas lese wächst mir glatt wieder nen Zwölffingerdarmgeschwür ...


ach was, wenn mich so etwas belasten würde, hätte ich schon überhaupt keine  Gedärme mehr


----------



## TimTaylor (11 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Schade das sich keiner von denen mal hier Äußert.
mich würde mal Interessieren, welchen IQ die Jungs haben. 
Entweder sind es hochbegabte, die nur verdammt schlecht Gefördert worden sind,
oder sind total dumme, die grad Selbständig Atmen können dafür aber gut Gefördert sind 

Aber naja, 2 links sind gepostet, wenn die zu dumm sind, da zu klicken und hier zu lesen,
stattdessen den unrichtigen Postings in Yahoo glauben,
so ist denen m.E. nicht mehr zu Helfen 

in diesem Sinne, bin mal beim Doc, die Letzte Magenspiegelung besprechen


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Schade das sich keiner von denen mal hier Äußert.


Hallo TimTaylor,

dieses Unternehmen bzw. dessen Geschäftsführer ist wohlbekannt dafür, dass es sich gegenüber Foren und Blogs äußert - durch Anwaltsschreiben und Abmahnungen wie z.B. HIER.

Mir sind auch andere Foren und Blogs bekannt, die in der Vergangenheit ähnliche liebenswerte Schreiben erhielten.

Man ist also durchaus nicht zimperlich, wenn es drum geht, kritische Foren- und Blogbeiträge verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## hossis (12 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Scheint aber gut zu laufen der Laden,
immerhin bildet er noch aus
Magolino Job - Ausbildungsplätze für Ausbildungsjahr 2008 in Erlangen zu besetzten.


----------



## harald1860 (18 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Vielen Dank. Vor ca. 1 Stunde hätte ich doch beinahe bezahlt und dann binn ich auf Eure Seite gestossen. Werde jetzt nach meiner 1. Mahnung auch abwarten und teetrinken.:-?


----------



## tinasock (19 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hab das Problem auch, mich nervt das total.


----------



## harald1860 (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hab heut die 2. Mahnung mit dem Hinweis zur Übergabe an einen Rechtsbeistand erhalten. Werde das Spiel jetzt mal weiter verfolgen und nicht bezahlen.
VG Harald


----------



## MartyK (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



MartyK schrieb:


> Diese [ edit]  ließen mir mehrere Mahnschreiben und Drohungen von bisher zwei Inkasso-Firmen zukommen. Natürlich habe ich darauf nicht reagiert.


Gestern bekam ich wieder eine Mahnung bzw. ein Drohschreiben - von dem 3. Inkassounternehmen. Ob die wohl bullige Männer zu mir vorbeischicken?


----------



## MartyK (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Sorry, habe eben vergessen zu schreiben, dass es in dem Fall um die Joto Marketing GmbH (Ichwillpornos.com) ging.


----------



## MartyK (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@Nicko1998:
Tss, die wollen natürlich nicht als xxx bezeichnet werden, sondern einen seriösen Eindruck vermitteln, klar. Seriös ist ein solches Geschäftsgebahren aber keineswegs - da kann ein Rechtsanwalt, der die Interessen seines Mandanten verteidigt, noch so viel erzählen.

Und was in Punkt 2 der von dir erwähnten Seite vom Rechtsanwalt Rechtsanwalt [ edit] geäußert wird, ist Quark: Seit wann verstößt es gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz, wenn man jemandem den Tipp gibt, "Screenshots von den jeweiligen Seiten anzufertigen, um im Streitfall auch darlegen zu können, wie die Anmeldeseiten ausgesehen haben"?
Ich bin jetzt zwar nur juristischer Laie, aber es würde mich doch sehr wundern, warum man als Privatperson ohne jegliche finanziellen Absichten nicht derartige Ratschläge geben dürfte?
Eine solche Äußerung ist in meinen Augen schlicht unseriös und unplausibel.
Offenbar hat sich der Webmaster von verbraucherrechtliches.de bis jetzt nicht einschüchtern lassen - gut so.

Wer wirklich ein seriöses Geschäft abwickeln möchte, der geht anders vor, aber wohl kaum wie im Fall Magolino, Ichwillpornos.com, Wertexperten.de oder ähnlichen Seiten.
Es gibt doch mittlerweile seriöse Zahlungsmethoden wie Clickandbuy, bei denen eine Zahlungsabsicht offensichtlich ist. 
Warum bieten jene Anbieter solche nicht an? Weil sie es nicht *wollen*! Aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Niclas (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



MartyK schrieb:


> : Seit wann verstößt es gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz,



Am  1.7.2008  ist das Rechtberatungsgesetz durch das Rechtsdienstleistunggesetz ersetzt worden
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia

Im wesentlichen ist es aber genau so streng wie das Vorgängergesetz


> Andererseits liegt eine Rechtsdienstleistung nicht erst dann vor, wenn eine umfassende oder besonders tiefgehende juristische Prüfung erforderlich wird.


Wesentlich ist es, ob es eine  persönliche Beratung ist.


----------



## audioteufel (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe noch keine Mahnung bekommen, werd ich aba in ein paar Tagebn bestimmt.

Mal 2 Fragen dazu:
1. Eure Meinung (bitte mit Begründung) soll ich bezahlen, ja oder nein?
2. Hat Magolino ein min. alter (z.b. 18 Jahre)??? Bin erst 17 :roll:


Vielen Dank

Fabian


----------



## webwatcher (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



audioteufel schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen dazu:
> 1. Eure Meinung (bitte mit Begründung) soll ich bezahlen, ja oder nein?
> 2. Hat Magolino ein min. alter (z.b. 18 Jahre)??? Bin erst 17 :roll:





SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


...


----------



## MartyK (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Niclas schrieb:


> Wesentlich ist es, ob es eine  persönliche Beratung ist.


Was man im genannten Fall wohl ausschließen kann, da der Tipp, einen Screenshot anzufertigen, wohl allgemeiner Natur ist und nicht speziell. Ansonsten könnte man dieses Forum ja auch gleich schließen, oder?


----------



## audioteufel (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ok, ich stell meine Frage um:
Was würdet ihr mir raten bzw. an meiner Stelle tun?


----------



## webwatcher (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Semantische Tricks ändern nichts an dem Verbot der persönlichen Rechtsberatung


----------



## audioteufel (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ok, vergeßt die erste Frage, die zweite ist ok, oder?:wall:


----------



## MartyK (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Dann antwortet man ihm eben per PM, wenn es gegen das Recht verstößt, öffentlich Stellung zu geben.


----------



## wahlhesse (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht nur unzulässig, sondern auch unnötig. Weil alle Infos welche bei fast allen Nutzlosanbietern gelten sind bereits an vielen Stellen des Forums vorhanden, z.B. hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/245617-post348.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

OT Diskussion abgetrennt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...g-persoenliche-rechtsberatung.html#post247915


----------



## audioteufel (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wenn ich das aus dem Text der Seite Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos/Vertragsfallen/versteckte Kosten richtig verstehe, ist der Vertrag also ohne Zustimmung meiner Eltern unwirksam.


----------



## sascha (21 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



audioteufel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das aus dem Text der Seite Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos/Vertragsfallen/versteckte Kosten richtig verstehe, ist der Vertrag also ohne Zustimmung meiner Eltern unwirksam.



Na siehst du. Und eigentlich macht es doch auch viel mehr Spaß, sich Wissen selbst zu erarbeiten, als immer nur alles auf dem Tablett präsentiert zu bekommen. Oder?


----------



## audioteufel (22 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

eig. schon

meinst du ich sollte die (magolino) mal darauf aufmerksam machen das ich erst 17 bin?


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

legst du Wert auf sinnlose Brieffreundschaften?


----------



## audioteufel (22 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

in der Regel nein, also sinnlos


----------



## hps44 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



audioteufel schrieb:


> eig. schon
> 
> meinst du ich sollte die (magolino) mal darauf aufmerksam machen das ich erst 17 bin?



Ich erhalte von Magolino seit einem halben Jahr nichts mehr.

Ich  habe die 3 Mailadressen von Magolino blockiert.

 Dies geht bei Yahoo.de.

Alle Briefe habe ich nicht angenommen. An Absender zurück.

gruss hps44


----------



## audioteufel (22 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

das is auch ne gute idee


----------



## zwiebug (25 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben dass ich auch ein "Opfer" bin, habe heute die zweite Mahnung per Email erhalten. Macht mir nicht wirklich viel aus, aber auf die kommenden Mahnungen per Post habe ich nicht wirklich Lust. Naja, wird wohl aber kommen. Habe gerade an die abuse Adresse von 1&1 die zweite Mahnung weitergeleitet, die hosten den Verein ja. In einem anderen Forum haben das schon ein paar Leute gemacht, mal sehen ob was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## webwatcher (25 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwiebug schrieb:


> aber auf die kommenden Mahnungen per Post habe ich nicht wirklich Lust. .


wie bei  elektronischer Post  virtuelle Mülleimer  gibt es auch reale Papierkörbe


----------



## schickel (25 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe nun nach der 4. Mahnung 2 Monate nichts mehr von denen gehört. Eigentlich hätte ich ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt bekommen sollen, der mich zur Zahlung auffordert und auch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.

Also, immer locker bleiben, nicht reagieren (keine Anrufe, keine Briefe, keine Mails). Vielleicht kommt da dann irgendwann nocheinmal was, und wenn, dann werde ich wieder nichts machen und irgendwann werden die mich wohl nicht mehr anschreiben.


----------



## audioteufel (25 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

joa, hab am Wochenende mal n bissel gegoogle, die Bundesverbraucherzentrale warte auch vor denen:

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf


----------



## enno (25 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schickel schrieb:


> Ich habe nun nach der 4. Mahnung 2 Monate nichts mehr von denen gehört. Eigentlich hätte ich ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt bekommen sollen, der mich zur Zahlung auffordert und auch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
> 
> Also, immer locker bleiben, nicht reagieren (keine Anrufe, keine Briefe, keine Mails). Vielleicht kommt da dann irgendwann nocheinmal was, und wenn, dann werde ich wieder nichts machen und irgendwann werden die mich wohl nicht mehr anschreiben.



hab jetzt auch meine vierte mahnung bekommen. da sind anwaltskosten und sowas drauf. müßte nicht eigentlich erst das schreiben von einem anwalt kommen, damit ich sehe woher die "zusätzlichen" kosten kommen???


----------



## enno (25 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Magolino GmbH, Erlangen
> magolino.de
> Dem Internetbenutzer wurde unter dem Aufmacher „Gratisexemplar* >> Jetzt anfordern!“
> wahlweise der Bezug eines „Gewinnspiel-Magazins“, eines „Gutschein-Magazins“ sowie
> ...



*Quelle: auflistung vom "audioteufel"*

was bedeutet das für aktuelle opfer??? wann war der gerichtsbeschluß???


----------



## schickel (25 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



enno schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch meine vierte mahnung bekommen. da sind anwaltskosten und sowas drauf. müßte nicht eigentlich erst das schreiben von einem anwalt kommen, damit ich sehe woher die "zusätzlichen" kosten kommen???



Ich habe das auch nachgeforscht und es gibt standartkosten, bzw. Preise für Anwaltstätigkeiten (siehe RVG-Vergütungsverzeichnis | Gliederung). Das sind die normalen Sätze der Anwälte, wenn man denn einen bemühen sollte.


----------



## zwiebug (28 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe zur Thematik nochmal ein wenig gegoogelt und in einem anderen Forum folgende Musterbriefe gefunden. Dort heisst es man solle ein einziges Mal auf derartige Forderungen reagieren, und zwar mittels Senden eines Widerspruchs, danach soll man alle kommenden Emails und Briefe ignorieren. Durch den einmaligen Widerspruch würde man einen negativen Schufa-Eintrag verhindern. 

Ist das richtig? Kann es tatsächlich zu so einem Eintrag kommen wenn ich nicht widerspreche? Sollte ich einfach solch einen Musterbrief zurücksenden, viel falsch macht man damit sicher nicht, oder?

Hier die Musterbriefe:



> Musterbrief 1
> Verwenden Sie diese Vorlage, wenn Sie den in Rechnung gestellten Dienst nicht genutzt haben.
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


----------



## zwiebug (28 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

bzw dieser Musterbrief:



> Betreff: Schreiben vom xx.xx.xxxx, AZ: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwiebug schrieb:


> Sollte ich einfach solch einen Musterbrief zurücksenden, viel falsch macht man damit sicher nicht, oder?


Erstmal drüber nachdenken, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht zu schreibseln:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## zwiebug (28 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ja schon, ich meine ja nur wegen eines möglichen Schufa-Eintrags. Hab ich ja auch nur aus einem anderen Forum zur selben Problematik. Aber mal eben einfach so ein Schufa Eintrag passiert ja auch nicht schätze ich mal.


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwiebug schrieb:


> Ja schon, ich meine ja nur wegen eines möglichen Schufa-Eintrags.


Vergiss diese schwachsinnige Drohung.  Nichts davon ist wahr. Es gruselt mich oft,
wenn ich lese, was im manchen Blogs/Foren für ein Unsinn gepostet wird.  Immer dran denken:
 Hinter solchen Schreckenspostings können auch die Nutzlosseitenbetreiber selber stecken, 
die größtes Interesse  an der Verunsicherung der User haben.


----------



## Teleton (28 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwiebug schrieb:


> Ja schon, ich meine ja nur wegen eines möglichen Schufa-Eintrags.


Wenn Du tatsächlich Sorge wegen eines Schufaeintrages hast, wäre doch das Naheliegenste an die Schufa zu schreiben. Schau mal hier.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


----------



## dvill (28 August 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwiebug schrieb:


> Aber mal eben einfach so ein Schufa Eintrag passiert ja auch nicht schätze ich mal.


Zitat Verbraucherzentrale HH:


> Wer solche Meldungen veranlasst, macht sich schadensersatzpflichtig. Weil die Gauner das wissen, finden solche Meldungen auch nicht wirklich statt, sondern es wird nur damit gedroht.


----------



## audioteufel (1 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich hab folgenden E-Mail bekommen:

*[FONT=Tahoma, Arial]"Widerrufsbestätigung[/FONT]*
 [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Sehr geehrter  Herr [ edit ],[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]hiermit bestätigen wir  den Eingang Ihres Widerrufs für folgende Leistung:[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Kunde:[/FONT]     XX XX
        [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Kdnr.:[/FONT]     [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]  XX  [/FONT]         [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Email:[/FONT]     [email protected]         [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Magazin:[/FONT]     [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]  Winnerking-Eintragsservice  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Wir bedauern, dass Sie unser  Magazin-Service nicht überzeugen konnte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]*Hinweis: *Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieser Widerruf nur für Ihr Winnerking-Eintragsservice mit der Kundennummer [ edit ] gilt. Sollten Sie unser Magazin mehrmals (z.B. unter einem anderen Namen) oder weitere Magazine aus unserem Angebot angefordert haben, muss jede Probebestellung unter Angabe der jeweiligen Kundennummer separat widerrufen werden um die Widerrufsfrist einzuhalten. Sollten Sie weitere Zahlungsaufforderung zur Kundennummer [ edit]  erhalten, betrachten Sie diese selbstverständlich als gegenstandslos. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Ihr Kundenservice
magolino.de

Heißt das jetzt das ich da raus bin bzw. kann ich das als sofortige Kündigung verstehen?
[/FONT]


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich hatte das bei rechtzeitigem Widerruf auch bekommen. Man hielt sich an die Beendigung der Angelegenheit, womit sich die Sache erledigt hatte.


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bei rechtzeitigem Widerruf auch bekommen. Man hielt sich an die Beendigung der Angelegenheit, womit sich die Sache erledigt hatte.


somit ist jetzt alles in Butter und der Thread kann geschlossen werden?


----------



## audioteufel (1 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

das find ich super 

manchmal hat es doch Vorteile erst 17 Jahre alt zu sein :-D


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Die Frage steht noch immer unbeantwortet im Raum , ob magolino endgültig von 
allen Makeln/Zweifeln   befreit ist, alle vorherigen Poster an Halluzinationen leiden  und 
der Thread damit geschlossen werden kann


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jupp11 schrieb:


> ...der Thread damit geschlossen werden kann


Also ich glaube schon, Dank der Ermittlungen der StA Erlangen. Mein vorheriges Posting bezog sich allein auf rechtzeitig widerrufene Angebotsannahme/Datenbankeintrag, was auch immer. 


jupp11 schrieb:


> alle vorherigen Poster an Halluzinationen leiden


...tun sie nicht aber die früheren Eingebungen, z. B. > HIER < (ich bereits im April) haben sich zwischenzeitlich bestätigt, so z. B. auch im Fall von Rüdigers Katze, der Vorgang wurde mit folgendem Persilschein für Magolino eingestellt:



> Das Ermittlungsverfahren ....  gemäß § 170 Abs. 2 Strafprozessordnung eingestellt.
> *
> Daher liegt in keiner Bestellalternative eine strafbare Handlung vor.* Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass der Beschuldigte die Anmeldungen selbst vornimmt, bestehen nicht.


und





> Etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüche werden durch diese Entscheidung nicht berührt.


...bedeutet auf keinen Fall, dass eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Die strafrechtliche Seite ist ziemlich uninteressant,  da letztendlich so gut wie nie etwas dabei herauskommt. Verfahren werden eingestellt oder erst gar nicht eröffnet.
Otto Normalo interessiert letztendlich nur was zivilrechtlich anliegt, zahlen  oder nicht.
Dies  hat noch kein Zivilgericht zu Gunsten der Nutzlosanbieter  bestätigt 


PS: Manche  Stas zeichen sich durch ein geradezu anrührendes  Verständnis für die 
 Nöte der Nutzlosanbieter aus.

Was wird eigentlich aus den "Gewinnen" ?
 Die dürfen die  Herrschaften jetzt wohl mit staatlichen Segen in aller Ruhe geniessen,
da sie  ja nichts strafbares getan haben.

Ein echter Kick für die Branche, mit vollem Elan alte und neue Felder verstärkt  zu beackern


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich aus den "Gewinnen" ?
> Die dürfen die  Herrschaften jetzt wohl mit staatlichen Segen in aller Ruhe geniessen...


Ja, zumindest das was eingenommen wurde - auf Rüdigers Kohle musste man immerhin verzichten. _Gewinnabschöpfung _gibt es nur dann, wenn nachgewiesener Maßen auch was verwertbares vorliegt.


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Reducal schrieb:


> jupp11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...der Thread damit geschlossen werden kann
> ...


Wird er nicht.  Nicht alle sind so naiv und unbedarft  wie die Sta.  Niemand garantiert, dass ab jetzt Ruhe 
an der Front ist. Es ist zu befürchten, dass es  motiviert  von  der Einstellung  weitergeht.


----------



## JamesCole (2 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Dieser Thread sollte auf gar keinen Fall geschlossen werden. Die Untersuchungen der Sta Erlangen beziehen sich darauf, daß  User bei der Anmeldung nicht ausreichend darüber informiert werden, daß Magolinos Angebote kostenpflichtig sind. Ich selbst jedoch und viele Andere sowohl in diesem als auch in etlichen anderen Foren haben nie etwas von einer Fa. Magolino gehört, geschweige denn, daß sie irgendwo Ihre Daten hinterlassen hätten und haben von denen plötzlich eine Rechnung bekommen. Magolino hat seit der Untersuchung durch die Sta Erlangen zweifellos seine [ edit] Machenschaften geändert bzw erweitert. In den Besitz meiner Daten können die nur dur den illegalen Handel mit Daten gelangt sein. Die Daten, mit denen Magolino mich kontaktiert, (Kombination von Mail- und Postadresse) habe ich nur ein einziges mal an anderer Stelle weitergegeben, so daß mich mir ausrechnen kann, wer da meine Daten weitergegeben hat. Magolino ist und bleibt eine [ edit] , die sich leider bislang geschickt aus der rechtlichen Verantwortung ziehen konnten. Dieser Thread ist und bleibt wichtig


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



JamesCole schrieb:


> Die Daten, mit denen Magolino mich kontaktiert, habe ich nur ein einziges mal an anderer Stelle weitergegeben, so daß mich mir ausrechnen kann, wer da meine Daten weitergegeben hat.


Wer war das, bzw. wo hattest du die Daten angegeben. Bei mir > HIER < war es das selbe Thema. Ich hatte mich vor einigen Jahren mal bei dem kostenlosen Songtexteportal von golyr.de angemeldet und die Daten damals wegen eines Feldversuchs explizit gespeichert und nie wieder woanders genutzt.


JamesCole schrieb:


> Die Untersuchungen der Sta Erlangen beziehen sich darauf, daß User bei der Anmeldung nicht ausreichend darüber informiert werden, daß Magolinos Angebote kostenpflichtig sind.


Das ist nicht richtig, da die StA Erlangen im Verfahren 901 Js 143721/08 genau das strafbare Verhalten des GF der Magolino GmbH hinsichtlich meiner Sache - die mit dem Datenmissbrauch - geprüft hat. Ein weiteres Verfahren wegen eines Verstoßes nach dem BDSG sollte mit der Einstellungsverfügung anschließend gegen den Initiator von Golyr eingeleitet werden. Schade nur, dass Golyr nicht alleine da steht sondern offensichtlich eng mit der Saleshouse AG geschäftlich verbunden ist, die wiederum die Datensätze bei Magolino beeinflusst.
Mit der Saleshouse AG wären wir bei den Datendieben in Frankfurt --> Internet Service AG, Netsolution FZE usw. Der StA Erlangen wird an dieser Stelle mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit längst die Luft ausgehen!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig, da die StA Erlangen im Verfahren 901 Js 143721/08 genau das strafbare Verhalten des GF der Magolino GmbH hinsichtlich meiner Sache - die mit dem Datenmissbrauch - geprüft hat.



Automatisierte Eintragsverfahren mit gephischten Daten starten mit z.B. "Einladungsmails" mit vergifteten Links. Der scheinbare "Normalfall" ist immer lupenrein.
Durch  Einzeltests  wird nichts aber auch gar nichts bewiesen. Es ist vergebliche Liebesmüh 
das völlige Versagen  und Unfähigkeit der Sta zu beschönigen. Dieser Thread wurde bereits über  86000 Mal  aufgerufen, was wohl mehr als deutlich darauf hinweist, das hier  ein Massenphänomen vorliegt.


----------



## gargoyl (4 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So hallo Leuts ,ich meld mich mal wieder . Also das letzte Ultimatum das mir von MAgolino Gesetzt wurde ist am 17.7 abgelaufen. jetzt bin ich etwas entäuscht von denen ,da ich dachte ich bekomme schtreiben vom Inkassobüro oder dem Gericht:cry:. Bin am überlegen ob ich Magolino nicht anschreiben soll wie sieh nun gedenken weiterzumachen:-D. Na mal abwarten ,das Jahr is ja noch nicht vorbei. Bis dahin Kopf hoch und nicht ahlen:-D


----------



## gargoyl (4 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Sorry für das deutsch . Bin noch ein bischen müde. Man sollte hier ne Editfunktion einführen.


----------



## JamesCole (4 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wer war das, bzw. wo hattest du die Daten angegeben. Bei mir > HIER < war es das selbe Thema. Ich hatte mich vor einigen Jahren mal bei dem kostenlosen Songtexteportal von golyr.de angemeldet und die Daten damals wegen eines Feldversuchs explizit gespeichert und nie wieder woanders genutzt.
> Das ist nicht richtig, da die StA Erlangen im Verfahren 901 Js 143721/08 genau das strafbare Verhalten des GF der Magolino GmbH hinsichtlich meiner Sache - die mit dem Datenmissbrauch - geprüft hat. Ein weiteres Verfahren wegen eines Verstoßes nach dem BDSG sollte mit der Einstellungsverfügung anschließend gegen den Initiator von Golyr eingeleitet werden. Schade nur, dass Golyr nicht alleine da steht sondern offensichtlich eng mit der Saleshouse AG geschäftlich verbunden ist, die wiederum die Datensätze bei Magolino beeinflusst.
> Mit der Saleshouse AG wären wir bei den Datendieben in Frankfurt --> Internet Service AG, Netsolution FZE usw. Der StA Erlangen wird an dieser Stelle mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit längst die Luft ausgehen!


Hallo, zu deiner Frage: ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren in einem Anfall von Unvorsichtigkeit bei genealogie.de angemeldet und werde seitdem mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen von denen bombardiert. u.a. auch von der mittlerweile berüchtigten Abmahnanwältin [ edit] . Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, meine Post- und MailAdresse in dieser Kombination nur dort herausgegeben zu haben. Das es bereits ein Verfahren gegen Magolino wg. Datenmißbrauch gab, war mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## JamesCole (4 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

vor 10 Minuten bekam ich folgende Mail von den [ edit] :



> [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]*Ihr Magazin Abonnement bei Magolino.de*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma, Arial]Aus den uns vorliegenden technischen Daten ergibt sich, dass Sie unseren Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben. Am xx.05.2008 wurde das Winnerking-Eintragsservice nach ausdrücklichem Hinweis auf den Umstand, dass nach Ablauf der Probezeit ein Abonnement entstehen würde, abgerufen. Details dazu erfahren Sie in Ihrem Kundenbereich.[/FONT]
> ...


wahrscheinlich kommt in den nächsten Tagen das gleiche schriftlich per Post, wobei ich bei Magolino mittlerweile die Annahme verweigere. Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Anschrift hat sich geändert - Strümpelstraße 8.


----------



## JamesCole (4 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



riudesign schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> _Full quote gekürzt, dafür gibt es den Link modinfo _


 

Hallo riudesign, ich weiß, ich antworte sehr spät auf deinen Beitrag, aber der Gedanke, an die privaten Daten dieses Herrn zu kommen, ist mir auch schon gekommen. Bist du da weitergekommen?  Evtll könnte da eine Anfrage beim zuständigen Handelsregister helfen, dort muß ein Geschäftsführer mit postalischer Addresse vermerkt sein. Allerdings ist eine solche Anfrage kostenpflichtig, und die Gefahr besteht, daß er dort auch nur mit der Addresse der Magolino registriert ist. Andere Quellen wie Telefonbücher aus dem gesamten Erlanger Raum und andere bekannte Personenregister  habe ich schon abgeklappert kein Entrag für A***** Y****. Wenn man sich bei der Suche nach dem Namen A***** Y***** nicht nur auf deutschsprachige Seiten beschränkt, bekommt man sehr viele Treffer von türkischen Seiten, auf denen der Name auftaucht.  Ich muß dazu erstmal ein paar türkische Freunde befragen, wie geläufig der Name A**** Y**** ist und um eine Übersetzung der gefundenen Seiten bitten. Ansonsten suche ich weiterhin nach allen Möglichkeiten, an private Daten diese Herrn zu kommen, damit er sich nicht weiterhin hinter der Anschrift der Fa. Magolino verstecken kann.


----------



## Felex (7 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo hier ist Felex.In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mit Magolino einiges zu be-
stehen gehabt. Im Aug. hab ich gleich 2 Briefe aus Erlangen ungeöffnet 
und Postwendent zurückgeschickt. Am 30.08. bekam ich Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Cottbus.Ich zitiere: 





> "Sehr geehrter Herr...:smile:
> Es wird mitgeteilt,daß das Verfahren gegen magolino an die Staatsanwalt-
> schaft Nürnberg-Führt,Zweigstelle Erlangen,abgegeben worden ist."
> Heute (06.09.) bekam ich Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft Zweigstelle Er-
> ...


----------



## Ingrid (7 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Felex

wirst du jetzt bezahlen müssen ? oder wie wirds weitergehen?
LG I.*


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Ingrid schrieb:


> wirst du jetzt bezahlen müssen ?


Warum sollte er? Die Sta sieht sich lediglich nicht im Stande das strafbare der Vorgehensweise
 des Nutzlosanbieters zu erkennen,  aber  Justizia  ist ja bekanntlich blind...


Ingrid schrieb:


> oder wie wirds weitergehen?





			
				Sta schrieb:
			
		

> Etwaige *zivilrechtliche* Ansprüche werden durch diese Entscheidung nicht
> berührt.


Was das Bezahlen unberechtigter Forderungen betrifft, hat sich absolut  nichts durch diese 
fragwürdige Entscheidung geändert


----------



## Felex (7 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Ingrid, Hier meldet sich Felex.Danke für deine Frage.Ich kann Dir im 
Moment noch nicht viel sagen.Da ich Morgen (08.09.) erst die Staatsanwaltschaft in Erlangen anrufen will,um Klarheit in diesem Fall zu 
bekommen.Also werd ich mich am nachmittag zu diesen Fall melden.:roll:


----------



## Ingrid (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Sie haben am 15.06.2008 unter Angabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten unser Angebot für 14 Tage zur Ansicht angefordert. Mit einem aktiven Klick des Anfoderungs-Buttons innerhalb unseres Werbeangebots haben Sie Zugriff auf Ihren persönlichen Kundenbereich genommen und waren damit in der Lage, unseren Dienst jederzeit zu nutzen.
> Nach Ablauf der zur Kenntnis genommenen Widerspruchsfrist von 14 Tagen wurde Ihr Probeabonnement in ein kostenpflichtiges umgewandelt. Daraufhin haben Sie am 30.06.2008 eine Auftragsbestätigung per Email erhalten. Unsere Auftragsbestätigung mit beiliegender Rechnung wurde Ihnen außerdem auf dem Postweg zugestellt. Leider haben Sie auf Zahlungserinnerungen und mehrfachen Mahnungen nicht reagiert
> 
> Wir konnten zu unserer Rechnung keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen und haben Sie darauf hingewiesen, dass die Angelegenheit unserem Rechtsbeistand übergeben wurde und eine gerichtliche Klage bevorsteht. Eine Klage zieht weitere finanzielle Konsequenzen nach sich. Wir sind sicher, dass auch Sie an einer außergerichtlichen Erledigung interessiert sind und weiteren Aufwand und Kosten vermeiden möchten. Überweisen deshalb unverzüglich! Sollten wir innerhalb der Mahnfrist *bis zum 24.09.2008* keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen, sehen wir uns gezwungen, gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
> ...


 
*Mein letztes Schreiben v. Magolino, jetzt werden gerichtliche Schritte eingeleitet.*
*LG I.**


----------



## blowfish (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Ingrid schrieb:


> *Mein letztes Schreiben v. Magolino, jetzt werden gerichtliche Schritte eingeleitet.*


und was soll das bringen. Bist du auch scharf auf so ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft?


----------



## Ingrid (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



blowfish schrieb:


> und was soll das bringen. Bist du auch scharf auf so ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft?


 
.....mal schauen , ob sich die Staatsanwaltschaft auch für mich interessiert......:roll:

LG I.*


----------



## Felex (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Ingrid, danke für deine Antwort. Meine ist nicht so rosig. Habe eben-,
falls von magolino meine 2.Mahnung auf dem Rechner. Soll bis 14.09. an die 100,00€ bezahlen. Dann haben sie den gleichen Text wie bei Dir gesch-
rieben. Das sie wenn kein Geld fließt eine gerichtlliche Klage einreichen.
Erstens hab ich das Geld dafür nicht und zweitens bekommen die auch
keinen Pfifferling von mir.Nur möchte ich gerne wissen,was die Kripo von
Erlangen ermitteln,wenn der ganze Rummel von vorn los geht!!! Angerufen
hab ich nach 11.00Uhr. Sekrätärin war dran. Sagte nur das MEIN Fall 
abgeschlossen wurde. Ich werde jetzt an Magolino eine Künigung 
schreiben. Vieleicht hilft das. Aber so lange wie kein Schotter fließt machen die mit dir was sie wollen. Ich jedenfalls bleibe Hart.:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Ingrid schrieb:


> .....mal schauen , ob sich die Staatsanwaltschaft auch für mich interessiert......:roll:



Was soll denn dieser Blödsinn?  Die Sta interessiert sich für keinen User. Felex hat von sich aus Strafanzeige erstattet, die abschlägig beantwortet wurde.
 (falls er es hier  richtig berichtet hat ) War nicht anders zu erwarten.  

Hab den Eindruck, hier soll Panik geschürt werden.


----------



## Ingrid (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Captain Picard, könnte es nicht sein, dass Magolino Anzeige bei der Staatanwaltschaft macht, weil ich nicht bezahle?
LG I.*


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

weswegen? Hast du jemand erschlagen oder Einbruch begangen? 
magolino behauptet eine zivilrechtliche  Forderung zu haben. Deswegen rennt man nicht zum Sta.

Sehr viele User können  Strafrecht und Zivilrecht nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Ingrid (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was soll denn dieser Blödsinn? Die Sta interessiert sich für keinen User. Felex hat von sich aus Strafanzeige erstattet, die abschlägig beantwortet wurde.
> (falls er es hier richtig berichtet hat ) War nicht anders zu erwarten.
> 
> Hab den Eindruck, hier soll Panik geschürt werden.


 Captain Pecard, dann habe ich das wohl missverstanden, dachte, Magolino hat Felex bei der Staatsanwaltschaft angezeigt. Sorry

LG I.*


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Ingrid schrieb:


> dachte, Magolino hat Felex bei der Staatsanwaltschaft angezeigt.


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## Ingrid (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus


 
jupp, könnten 1000 andere Sachen daraus werden.....:-p

LG. I.*


----------



## enno (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

dann weiter abwarten und genüßlich tee trinken:scherzkeks:


----------



## enno (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> aus dem zustande gekommenen  Vertrag vom xx.xx.xxxx ergibt sich eine Forderung, die von Ihnen bis heute nicht  beglichen wurde. Auf unsere Rechnung vom xx.xx.xxxx haben Sie ebenso wenig eine Zahlung geleistet, wie auf unsere  erste Mahnung vom xx.xx.xxxx und zweite Mahnung vom xx.xx.xxxx und dritte  Mahnung vom xx.xx.xxxx.
> 
> ...



wer bekam sowas??? und wie ging es weiter???

einige hatten diesen brief hier schonmal reingesetzt, aber es kam aber nie raus was danach kam/passierte


----------



## Felex (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

An Captain Picatd: Hie ist Felex. Der Grund weshalb die Staatsanwalt-
schaft ermittelt hat ist folgendes: Ich habe mitte Juli 08 Magolino wegen
BETRUGES auf Unbekannt angezeigt. Die Anzeige ging erst nach Cottbus.
Von da erhielt ich das erste Schreiben.Eine Woche Später kam das zweite
von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Erlangen. Mit der Miteilung daß das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Aber Magolino behart weiter auf die Zahlung.
Sonst hätte ich heute keine weitere Mahnung bekommen.Ich werde weiter
kämpfen.


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das ist nun einmal der Riesenunterschied zwischen Strafrecht und Zivilrecht.

Strafrecht (ganz grob formuliert) - wird man eingebuchtet oder nicht
Zivilrecht - besteht ein Vertrag oder nicht und wenn ja, besteht er überhaupt in dieser Form.

Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Wenn man sich mit dem Handwerker wegen einer Rechnung herumstreitet, wird derjenige, der den kürzeren zieht, in der Regel auch nicht hinter schwedische Gardinen gesteckt. Vorstrafe kriegt er auch nicht.

So das war mein populär-juristischer Beitrag des Tages.


----------



## Felex (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hier ist nochmal Felex.Ich hab noch einiges vergessen zu erwähnen.
Punkt 1: Ich hab vorhin an Magolino eine Kündigung peer Mail geschrieben.
Ihre Antwort: Die Kündigung tritt zum zum 03.08.09 in Kraft. Da ich aber
nichts abonomiert habe könnten die mich auch gleich ziehen lassen.
Punkt2: Würde ich mich sehr über User freuen ,welche mit mir gegen
Magolino kämpfen.
Punkt3: Ich wohne in F...... hatten vor kurtzem 3tolle Tage Patry.Es war
herlich.


----------



## Paule17 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

da ich heute erneut eine useranfrage bekommen habe, wie es bei mir ausgegangen ist noch kurz meine antwort für alle

also ich warte bis heute auf weitere post und die letzte mahnung in der sie mit gericht gedroht haben ist vom 29.mai. würde mich sehr wundern, wenn da noch irgendwas kommen würde...also stell dich drauf ein, daß du diese letzte mahnung noch bekommst, aber danach sollte ruhe sein.
zitat letzte mahnung (man beachte die war vom 29.5.) "sollten wir innerhalb der mahnfrist bis zum 5.5.2008 keinen zahlungseingang verzeichen, sehen wir uns gezwungen, gerichtliche schritte einzuleiten..." noch fragen...?:roll: die wissen selber nicht, was sie wann schreiben. es geht nur darum von den 5 prozent die aus angst zahlen abzuzocken - und vor gericht wird das nie kommen.


also immer schön die füsse still halten und fleißig alles ignorieren.
euer paule17:sun:


----------



## brb82 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo leute, habe auch stress mit dennen, obwohl ich mich nicht erinnern kann etwas bestellt zuhaben..

habe dennen gesagt dass ich sowas nicht gemacht habe, und das die mich in ruhe lassen sollen..



> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] xxxx,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
> 
> ...






was soll ich machen? habe kein rechtschutz und sehe es nicht ein für etwas zuzahlen was ich erstens nicht getan habe und 2tens es eh nicht brauche


----------



## brb82 (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

shit woo ist hier der edit button


----------



## Ingrid (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

paule17, herzlichen Dank !

also immer schön die füsse still halten und fleißig alles ignorieren.
euer paule17:sun:[/quote]


----------



## Felex (8 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

An brb82.Hier meldet sich Felex. Bitte ließ den Brief auf Seite 41 ganz unten.Den hab ich vom Original abgeschrieben.Vieleicht hilft er dir etwas
weiter.


----------



## schickel (9 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Nochmal an die letzten poster:

Ich habe nun etwas mehr als 2 Monate von denen nichts mehr gehört. Das letzte war eine 4. Mahnung. Diese hätte laut mago... gar nicht kommen sollen, denn die 3. Mahnung war die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung, die ich in auch noch in der Vergangenheit hätte zahlen müssen (Zahlungstermin lag in der Vergangenheit).

Ich war auch sehr skeptisch, nachdem ich immer gelesen habe: Nicht antworten, nicht zahlen. So habe ich es dann auch gemacht, habe alle Briefe nur schön abgelegt und nun 2 Monate ruhe von denen. 

Vielleicht kommt noch was, aber das wird dann wieder ein 0-8-15 schreiben von denen sein. Evtl. auch eine erste Mahnung, wie es bei anderen auch der Fall war.

Immer locker bleiben....


----------



## enno (10 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

habe heute meine 4. mahnung als brief bekommen. allerdings nicht die kopie von der e-mail, sondern als normalo mahnung. d.h. das keine anwaltskosten aufgeführt waren bzw. das ultimatum um drei nach hinten verschoben wurde.

mal sehen was als nächstes kommt


----------



## Ingrid (11 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



blowfish schrieb:


> und was soll das bringen. Bist du auch scharf auf so ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft?


blowfish, Magolino wird gegen mich gerichtliche Schritte unternehmen, das hast du wohl falsch verstanden...

LG I.


----------



## Felex (11 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Magolino hat gegen uns nichts in der Hand.Haben wir im Net was unter-
schriben? Nein!!! Wir sind keine Diebe oder gar Verbrecher.Die schüchtern
nur ihre "Kunden" ein. Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen warnen vor mago-
lino.Für sie sind die unserös. Das sagt alles.:sun:


----------



## blowfish (11 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Ingrid schrieb:


> blowfish, Magolino wird gegen mich gerichtliche Schritte unternehmen,



Und wie kommst du auf dieses schmale Brett? Willst du hier im Auftrag von Magolino Angst und Schrecken verbreiten?
Lies dir mal die Post der anderen genau durch.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Ingrid schrieb:


> Magolino wird gegen mich gerichtliche Schritte unternehmen,


Nimmst du jede schwachsinnige Drohung für bare Münze? Gehst du überhaupt noch vor die Tür, 
weil du Angst haben mußt, dass die der Mond auf den Kopf  fällt?
Hast du auch Angst vor den schwarzen Löchern, die im LHC erzeugt werden sollen
 und  angeblich die ganze Welt auffressen?


----------



## Ingrid (11 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

blowfisch, möchte ich ganz und gar nicht, schreibe nur was Sache ist.
LG I.


----------



## Ingrid (11 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



blowfish schrieb:


> Willst du hier im Auftrag von Magolino Angst und Schrecken verbreiten?


blowfisch, andere User haben auch den weiteren Fortgang geschreiben , da hast dich nicht aufgeregt .

LG I.


----------



## enno (11 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@ingrid

es kann sich nur keiner vorstellen, dass magolino sich plötzlich durch klagen will


----------



## gargoyl (12 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also das möcht ich noch erleben wenn die vor Gericht ziehen. Dann bin ich der erste der dabei ist. Versprochen. Ich hab von denen bis jetzt 2 schreiben als Brief erhalten mit der bitte um Begleichung der Rechnung(was ich natürlich beharrlich ignoriere) alles andere ging bei denen über E-Mail [welche ich selbstverständlich nich beantworte und in meinem Spambriefkasten gesammelt wird, man weiss ja nie ob man das mal braucht).

Und noch mal an alle die befürchten das da was dickes kommen könnte

1.Alle Schreiben von Magolino vorsichtshalber aufheben. Aber auf kein schreiben reagieren

2. Auf gar keinen Fall die Webseite mit Euren sogenannten Zutrittsdaten aufrufen.

3. Sollte ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht kommen keine Panik. Dem schreiben ohne Aufführung von Angaben oder Gründe wiedersprechen.Da passiert nix ausserdem ist Magolino dann in Zugzwang, da sie dann Klage einreichen müssten um an das Geld zu kommen (was ich nich glaube, da die sich dann selber ans Bein pinkeln würden und sie Wissen das sie vor Gericht nicht durchkommen werden).

4. Sofort bei der Eurer Verbraucherzentrale beschweren. Die wird das gleiche sagen was ich hier schreibe,da ich mich schon Beschwert.

5. Einen Wiederrufschreiben gibts hier zum downloaden. http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf. Das ganze als Einschreiben mit Rückantwort absenden dann können die gar nix:-D

6. Ruhe bewahren,nicht einschüchtern lassen.

So und ganz relext warten. Bei mir is seit 3 Monaten ruhe. Ich seh dem ganzen sehr gelassen entgegen:sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

geschrieben  von jemanden der bedeutend mehr Erfahrung hat als jeder andere 
hier


----------



## max&molly (14 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Nach meinem Schreiben vom 30.07.2008 an Magolino, mit der Aufforderung entweder Klage gegen mich zu erheben und ansonsten mich mit weiteren Zahlungsaufforderungen  zu verschonen, habe ich von den Herrschaften nichts mehr gehört. Zur Zeit erhalte ich keine Zahlungsaufforderungen mehr.
Wenn alle von Magolino Belästigten diesen Herrschaften mitteilen, dass sie eine Klage erwarten und ohne ein gerichtliches Urteil nicht zahlen, ist zu mindest für diese bald Ruhe.
Magolino müsste gegen jeden "Zahlungsunwilligen", bei dem für den "Zahlungsunwilligen" zuständigen Amtsgericht (Wohnort), Klage auf Zahlung der Forderung einreichen. Soviel Mitarbeiter und Rechtsanwälte kann Magolino gar nicht beschäftigen. Gleichzeitig mit der Klage ist ein Kostenvorschuss fällig. Wie will Magolino diese Klagen, bei der Masse er "Zahlungsverweigerer", finanziell absichern? Bei einem Gerichtsverfahren hat jeder Zeuge Anspruch auf Entschädigung (Anreise , Spesen und sonstige Auslagen, inklusive Verdienstausfall) und diese ist von Magolino, wenn die den Prozess verlieren, zu zahlen. Zeugen, dass Magolino Forderungen ohne einen rechtlich abgeschlossenen Vertrag erhebt, gibt es ausreichend. 
Gegebenenfalls hat das Gericht Zeugen zur Feststellung der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu ermitteln. Und das dürfte über dieses Forum nicht all zu schwer werden, Wenn allein die "Mitbetroffenen", die sich bisher bei mir gemeldet haben, in dem von Magolino anzustrengenden Prozess gegen mich, als Zeugen geladen werden, dann wird es echt lustig für Magolino. 
Für die Zeugen kann ich versichern, Dresden ist eine schöne Stadt!
Gerne würde ich diesen Herrschaften ein für alle Mal das Handwerk legen. 
Geht leider nicht, irgend wann treten die mit neuem Namen und mit neuer Masche wieder auf.
Wenn allerdings ein großes Publikum erreicht wird, die ohne Scheu und Angst vor einem Prozess eine Klage herausfordern, haben zumindest diese wieder Ruhe vor diesen Typen. 
Ich warte  auf die Klageschrift von Magolino und werde wohl enttäuscht werden , da ich diese mich mit hoher Sicherheit nicht erhalten werde!
Gegebenenfalls werde ich  über besondere Ereignisse in dieser Sache informieren.


----------



## Felex (14 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

An max& molly. Hier ist Felex.Ich wohne in der Sängerstadt,welche vor ge-
nau 3 Wochen ihr aller 2Jahre stattfindendes Sängerfest feierte.:-p
Ich binn ja auch gespannt was magolino mit mir noch vor hat.Einmal binn
ich kurtz vor der 3.Zahlungsaufvorderung,dann verlangen die doch,daß ich
den Betrag in RATEN abgleichen soll. Binn mal gespannt was die sich noch alles einfallen lassen. Ich hab jetzt den Fall zum Generalstaatsanwalt nach
Nürnberg weitergeleidet. Muß ja mal ein ENDE langsam haben.:wall:


----------



## enno (15 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

4. mahnung bekommen, ultimatum ist abgelaufen und nun schauen wir mal.


----------



## gargoyl (15 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



enno schrieb:


> 4. mahnung bekommen, ultimatum ist abgelaufen und nun schauen wir mal.


Die sind aber grosszügig mit 4 Mahnungen. Wusste gar nicht das das Papier so billig ist:-D


----------



## enno (15 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

das ist richtig. jetzt brauch aber auch keine mehr kommen


----------



## timotimor (16 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So wie gargoyl schreibt wirds gemacht.
Habe schon zweimal mit ähnlichen Abzockern zu tun gehabt.
Bekam beide Mal irgendwann von einem Inkassobüro Post, denen ich knapp und formlos vorsorglich nochmal widersprochen habe (per email). 
Nix mehr gehört. Fall abgeschlossen.

*Und jetzt nochmal alle zusammen: [.......] Nicht einschüchtern lassen"!!*


----------



## Mareike2208 (18 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier. Habe alle Berichte gelesen, weil ich auch dazu gehöre. 
Also ich lösche alle Mail von Magolino oder sende ich sie wieder zurück. Soll ich darauf antworten oder nicht. Ich habe noch bis zum 01.,10 Zeit zu bezahlen, was ich allerdings nicht vorhabe. Man ist ja doch sehr verunsichert, wie man jetzt machen soll. 
Vielen Dank.

Gruß Mareike


----------



## enno (18 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Mareike2208 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu hier. Habe alle Berichte gelesen, weil ich auch dazu gehöre.
> Also ich lösche alle Mail von Magolino oder sende ich sie wieder zurück. Soll ich darauf antworten oder nicht. Ich habe noch bis zum 01.,10 Zeit zu bezahlen, was ich allerdings nicht vorhabe. Man ist ja doch sehr verunsichert, wie man jetzt machen soll.
> Vielen Dank.
> ...



mach am besten das, was alle hier tun. abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## gargoyl (18 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Mareike2208 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu hier. Habe alle Berichte gelesen, weil ich auch dazu gehöre.
> Also ich lösche alle Mail von Magolino oder sende ich sie wieder zurück. Soll ich darauf antworten oder nicht. Ich habe noch bis zum 01.,10 Zeit zu bezahlen, was ich allerdings nicht vorhabe. Man ist ja doch sehr verunsichert, wie man jetzt machen soll.
> Vielen Dank.
> ...




Und noch mal an alle die befürchten das da was dickes kommen könnte

1.Alle Schreiben von Magolino vorsichtshalber aufheben. Aber [...]

2. Auf gar keinen Fall die Webseite mit Euren sogenannten Zutrittsdaten aufrufen.

[...]

5. Einen Widerrufschreiben gibts hier zum downloaden. http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28042A.pdf. [...]

6. Ruhe bewahren,nicht einschüchtern lassen.

So und ganz relext warten. Bei mir is seit 3 Monaten ruhe. Ich seh dem ganzen sehr gelassen entgegen

_Edit:
So schön wie Du es ausgeführt hast, ist es leider unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.
Stattdessen gibts unseren allgemeinen Erste Hilfe Kasten:
Rechnung - Mahnung - Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ob sich Kontaktaufnahme mit einem Anbieter lohnt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html_


----------



## gargoyl (18 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Dann mal sry.Es ist mir neu das ich als Privatperson eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung machen kann. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt neu 	:gruebel:.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

da dieses Forum öffentlich zugänglich ist, ist es leider so. Dort haften die Forenbetreiber. Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich streiten... aber bitte nicht hier  .

Aber das nichtzensierte zusammen mit den Links sollte hoffentlich jedem sagen, was Sache ist und das Bauchschmerzen unnötig sind. :sun:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## zwiebug (19 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hm, super. mit meinen zugangsdaten hab ich mich dümmlicherweise da mal angemeldet um zu sehen was das ganze überhaupt sein soll, kurz nachdem ich die erste mahnung erhalten hatte. 
inzwischen bin ich aber auch schon bei der dritten mahnung, sie haben mir auch geschrieben dass ich schon post bekommen hätte, da ist aber noch nix gekommen


----------



## Mareike2208 (19 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo und vielen Dank,
wäre das nicht mal bald ein Fall für das Fernsehen? Schon mal dran gedacht. Ich denke, wenn wir evtl. uns alle zusammen tun könnten wir was bewegen. Riesen Brief an Fa. oder ohne Ende mit Mails vollknallen?

Danke.
LG Mareike


----------



## jupp11 (19 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Mareike2208 schrieb:


> wäre das nicht mal bald ein Fall für das Fernsehen?


Vergleichbare  Seiten sind schon in SAT1 und  andern TV-Sendern "behandelt" worden, 
ohne das es den geringsten Erfolg gehabt hätte. 
Durch Sendungen über Taschendiebstahl  gehen die Taschendiebstähle  auch nicht zurück.
Vorsicht, Wachsamkeit und  Nachdenken sind die besten Waffen gegen Internetabzocke 


Mareike2208 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn wir evtl. uns alle zusammen tun könnten wir was bewegen. Riesen Brief an Fa. oder ohne Ende mit Mails vollknallen?


Das juckt die nicht die Bohne, die Mailroboterprogramme verarbeiten zigtausende Mails, 
da kommt es auf ein paar mehr nicht darauf an


----------



## Felex (19 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

An Mareike 2208. 
Hier ist Felex.Du hast geschrieben ob magolino was fürs Fernsehen währe.
Meine Antwort darauf :Ich hatte bereits das Fernsehen eingeschaltet.
Aber das ZDF Red.WISO;bzw.Red. blickpunkt(Aufreger).Sie alle wollen
oder können nicht das Heiße Eisen magolino anfassen.Ich hab keine
Ahnung warum sie nicht darüber berichten.Magolino muß doch was an sich
haben,weshalb Staatsanwälte und die Medien daran abbrallen.Aber wie kann man diese Fa. nur aus Kreutz legen???:roll: Die muß man das Handwerk
ganz einfach legen.Die Frage ist nur WIE???:-?


----------



## Mareike2208 (19 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
ja die Frage "wie" ist steht wohl echt im Raum. Man hat ja doch ein bißchen Angst. Ich lösche die Mails gleich, die ich bekomme. Ich werde auch nicht bezahlen, obwohl ich eigentlich keinen Bock auf Streß habe und auch eigentlich zu denen gehöre, die sich eigentlich recht leicht einschüchtern lassen. ABER ich werde mich mit der Forum Unterstützung nicht zur Zahlung zwingen lassen und standfest bleiben. Hoffentlich. Ist doch echt doof, daß man denen das Handwerk nicht legen kann.

LG Mareike


----------



## Captain Picard (19 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Mareike2208 schrieb:


> Man hat ja doch ein bißchen Angst.


Vor lichtscheuen Gestalten aus dem Hinterhof des Internet braucht niemand Angst zu haben



Mareike2208 schrieb:


> ABER ich werde mich mit der Forum Unterstützung nicht zur Zahlung zwingen lassen und standfest bleiben.


Tu das 


Mareike2208 schrieb:


> Ist doch echt doof, daß man denen das Handwerk nicht legen kann.


Wenn alle so wie du  handeln würden, würde das von allein aufhören. 
Es gibt leider zuviele, die aus Angst oder Unwissenheit bezahlen.


----------



## Mareike2208 (21 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
erstmal nochmals Vielen Dank. Ich werde ab und zu immer wieder berichten, was aus mir geworden ist. Und werde mir hier den Mut holen nicht zu zahlen. 
Eine oder zwei Fragen hätte ich allerdings doch noch. 
1. was für eine Fa. ist das eigentlich. War nie auf der Seite.
2. ließt "Feind" eigentlich mit?

Gibt es keine "Aussteiger" dieser Fa., die vielleicht mal hier berichten könnten.

Dank. 

Gruß Mareike


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Zu Frage 1:
Auf deren Webseite (Firmenname und ".de" in der Adresszeile des Browsers eingeben) erfährst Du die offiziell verfügbaren Angaben über die Firma. 

Zu Frage 2:
Du kannst mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass hier mitgelesen wird und alles, was hier geschrieben wird, daraufhin überprüft wird, ob man dem Betreiber des Internetforums daraus einen rechtlichen Strick drehen kann.

Daraus ergibt sich auch schon die Antwort auf die letzte Frage. Wenn es denn "Aussteiger" gibt, so sind deren Angaben, wenn sie veröffentlicht werden, selbst schon ein erhebliches juristisches Risiko für den Forenbetreiber. Denn der müsste im Streitfall nachweisen, dass die geäußerten Tatsachenbehauptungen der Realität entsprechen. Was nicht immer so trivial ist.


----------



## Mareike2208 (22 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

oh noch ne Frage. Muß ich eigentlich meine nicht abgeschlossene Mitgliedschaft kündigen? Oder gestehe ich damit meine Mitgliedschaft ein?
Will natürlich nächstes Jahr keine neue Rechnung der Fa. bekommen.

Danke

Gruß Mareike


----------



## wahlhesse (22 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

1. Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

2. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

Dort insbesondere den Unterschied zwischen Kündigung, Widerruf und Anfechtung beachten.

Dazu der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:
Wer nix macht, kann auch nix falsch machen  .

Mehr Info als das wäre bereits unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. 
Wir dürfen hier nur allgemeine Bausteine und Erfahrungen servieren. 
Die Zubereitung muss im eigenen Kopf oder hilfsweise 
bei einer Verbraucherzentrale geschehen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## ChrisBerlin (22 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Heute kam auch so eine Rechnung von Magolino. Habe dort nie einen vertrag abgeschlossen und auch keine Zugangsdaten erhalten. Ob die meine Daten von anderen Ganoven haben?
Da gabs doch mal diese Ganovenseite tricky.at. Vielleicht hänegn die ja zusammen


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Die Überlegung, wie die angebliche "Anmeldung" bei Magolino zustandekam, ist müssig.
Wenn der Anbieter es nicht schafft, ein sicheres Anmeldeverfahren einzustellen, wo sichergestellt ist, dass man nicht von fremden aus Jux oder aus Versehen "angemeldet" werden kann, dann ist das voll und ganz sein Problem. Und nicht Deins.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn der Anbieter es nicht schafft, ein sicheres Anmeldeverfahren einzustellen, wo sichergestellt ist, dass man nicht von fremden aus Jux oder aus Versehen "angemeldet" werden kann, dann ist das voll und ganz sein Problem.


Man darf davon ausgehen, dass der Anbieter überhaupt kein sicheres Anmeldeverfahren will. 
Es würde höchstwahrscheinlich  das "Geschäftsmodell"  auf den Nullpunkt fahren..


----------



## Mareike2208 (24 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
so ich will jetzt auch mal allen anderen Mut machen.
Ich erst auch skeptisch und verunsichert habe mir die Mühe gemacht und dort waren mir auch die 1,50 Euro /Minute nicht zu schade und habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen. 
Magolino ist dort bekannt und es ist eine Frage der Zeit wann es die Fa. nicht mehr gibt.

Wichtig ist jetzt bloß [........]. So wird sich die Fa. in Luft auflösen.

Wer immer noch unsicher ist. Auf der Internetseite von der Verbraucherzentrale ist Magolino auch schon eingetragen.

Oder wirklich mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen. Also mir hat es echt geholfen und unterm Strich sind die billiger als ein Anwalt oder Magolino (grins)

Total nette Leute in der Zentrale, die einen wirklich Mut machen.

Fazit: [..........]
        NICHT ANTWORTEN
        STANDFEST BLEIBEN:


----------



## Mareike2208 (24 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

falsche Taste.

Viel Glück und

glg Mareike


----------



## Felex (25 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute,hier ist Felex.Habe heute gegen 13.10Uhr meine 3.und letzte
Mahnung und letzter Außergerichtliche Bescheid peer Mail erhalten. Habe
bis 11.10.08 nur noch Zeit um die angeblichen 104,88€ + 15.00€ Mahngebühr zu überweisen.Danach wollen sie gegen mich gerichtliche 
Schritte einleiten. Mal sehen ob es soweit kommt.:scherzkeks:


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Felex schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es soweit kommt.:scherzkeks:


Erst muß das hier noch "abgearbeitet " werden 

 Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire


----------



## enno (25 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Felex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,hier ist Felex.Habe heute gegen 13.10Uhr meine 3.und letzte
> Mahnung und letzter Außergerichtliche Bescheid peer Mail erhalten. Habe
> bis 11.10.08 nur noch Zeit um die angeblichen 104,88€ + 15.00€ Mahngebühr zu überweisen.Danach wollen sie gegen mich gerichtliche
> Schritte einleiten. Mal sehen ob es soweit kommt.:scherzkeks:



habe meine vierte bekommen und da ist das ultimatum auch schon abgelaufen. immer schön die füße still halten.


----------



## Felex (26 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute,hie meldet sich Felex.Habe heute Post vom Generalstaats-
anwalt in Nürnberg bekommen. Ich hatte doch vor kurtzem Beschwerde
eingelegt,weil mir die Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft aus Erlangen
nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hatten. Deswegen hatte ich mich 
an den Generalstaatsanwalt gewannt. Sein Schreiben kann ich auch
vergessen. Wörtlich schreibt er:"Die Staatsanwaltschaft könnte Anklage 
nur erheben,wenn eine Verurteilung d.Beschuldigten warscheinlich wäre.
Die Prognose der Staatsanwaltschaft,eine Verurteilung sei nicht war-
scheinlich,teile ich.""Auf die zutreffende Begründung der angefochten Verfügung nehme ich Bezug. Ihr Vorbringen in dem Beschwerdeschreiben
spricht gegen ein betrügerisches Handeln." Akte zu und hoffen auf bess-
ere Tage.


----------



## engel62 (28 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Auch ich wurde von denen angeschrieben und habe sogar Post mit einem Überweisungschein bekommen. Da ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob meine Tochter, als sie am PC war dort angeklickt hat. Habe bei denen angerufen und habe ihnen gesagt, dass ich nichts bestellt, weder noch angeklickt habe, meinten von dort eine Mitarbeiterin, dass Dies nicht stimmt. Da habe ich Ihr angedroht mit einem Anwalt. Sie meinte machen sie es doch. 
Ich bekam dann ein erneutes Schreiben per Mail mit einem ppf-Anhang den ich ausdrucken soll. Dieser ist eine Prüfung eines Minderjährigen, den ich ausfüllen soll, eine Kopie von ihrem Personalausweis dazu heften und an Ihnen zurück senden soll.
Nun meine Frage: Ausfüllen und senden oder es bleiben lassen?

Netter Gruß.
engel62


----------



## Antiscammer (28 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## engel62 (28 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Danke für den Link. Habe ihn mir gleich ausgedruckt und werde den Benutzen und nicht den was die mir per Mail gesendet haben.
Nun gespannt bin ob was zurück kommt. Werde mich dann wieder melden.

Netter Gruß.
engel62


----------



## sascha (28 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Danke für den Link. Habe ihn mir gleich ausgedruckt und werde den Benutzen und nicht den was die mir per Mail gesendet haben.
> Nun gespannt bin ob was zurück kommt. Werde mich dann wieder melden.



Hä? Was hast du ausgedruckt und "benutzt"?


----------



## enno (28 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

bei mir haben Nachweise nix eingebracht, außer Mahnungen:wall:


----------



## blizzy (29 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## enno (29 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



blizzy schrieb:


> Was hast du denn erwartet?



da dachte ich noch an eine seriöse firma, da ich eigentlich einen sehr netten kontakt am telefon hatte. danach habe ich gegoogelt und dann hatte ich eine erleuchtung. leider etwas zu spät:wall:


----------



## blizzy (29 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ja, die sind solange nett, bis sie dich am Wickel haben.


----------



## djloeffler007 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallli hallooo.. 

ich habe mittlerweile die 4. (Letzte, laut magolino) Mahnung bekommen!

Allerdings habe ich mich dort anscheinend (ich weiß sogar nichts mehr davon) mit falschem Namen und adresse angemeldet. als e mail adresse hatte ich auch nur eine adresse angegeben , die ich für spam mails benutze. 

laut magolino ist das anmeldedatum schon mittlerweile 1 jahr her und ich solle 100 euro bezahlen, wenn nicht dann drohen sie mir mit einem gerichtsverfahren. und das übliche halt, was auch schon öfters in diesem thread besprochen wurde.

was soll ich tuen? alles ignorieren? oder da ich ja mit falschem namen dort angemeldet bin noch unberuhigter sein oder eher sehr beruhigt? 

ich weiß ja nicht was die alles rausbekommen können mit meiner IP adresse, die sie ja haben müssten. 


viele grüße,

löffler


----------



## djloeffler007 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ah, ich habe gerade nochmal nachgessehen ich habe eine erste mahnung, zweite mahnung und eine amil mit der überschrift:



> *[FONT=&quot]L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
> UND LETZTER AUßERGERICHTLICHER HINWEIS[/FONT]*



dannach kam *noch eine *mail mit der überschrift 



> *[FONT=&quot]L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G[/FONT]*





Irgendwie beruhigt mich das schon, sowas kann ich doch nicht ernstnehmen ...


----------



## dvill (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Eine geht noch ...


----------



## Felex (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute,hier ist Felex.Gestern war etwas durbulent.Erst hatte ich ver-
sucht bei meinem Internetanbieter meine E-Mail zu ändern. Was auch
klapte. aber Fa. magolino war einen Schritt wieder schneller. Sie infor-
mierten mich über das neue Gutschein-Magazin(Oktober08).Habe es gleich
an Ihre E-Mail zurückgeschickt. Jetzt können die sich erst eimal die Finger
an meine alte Mail wund tippen.Werde dadurch wieder bestimmt mehr
Briefpost bekommen.Abwarten und Tee trinken.Die Post wird dann 
wieder ungeöffnet an Magolino zurückgefeuert. "Wie es aus dem Wald 
ruft,so schalt es zurück":scherzkeks:


----------



## Bergmann (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Was mir auffällt und mich wundert, dass die eine oder der andere sauer auf sich selbst ist, dass ihr/ihm so was passiert ist? Wenn man beim Abendspaziergang von hinten einen schlag über den Kopf bekommt und danach ist das Geld weg denk ich doch auch nicht , war ich dumm, warum bin ich den auch nicht mit drei Bodyguards spazieren gegangen?
Also, wenn schon sauer dann auf die unverschämten Nutzlosanbieter und ihre versteckten Kostenfallen. Es ist ja der Plan, dass wir reingelegt werden sollen!


----------



## geheim (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hey hfega
sind die nach der 3. (letzten) mahnung endgültig ruhig oder passiert da noch was??
bitte antworte so schnell wie möglich weil ich hab dasselbe problem wie du (hattest?)
lg und danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## schickel (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Bei mir kan nach der dritten Mahnung, was eigentlich die letzte zahlungsaufforderung war, die vierte Mahnung. Nach der vierten Mahnung sind nun 2 Monate vorüber und es ist nichts passiert.

Bei mir war noch witzig, dass man mir bei der dritten Mahnung eine Frist zur Zahlung gegeben hat, die ich nie erfüllen könnte: ich hätte zu einem Termin zahlen müssen, der in der Vergangenheit lag. Daran kann man auch sehen, dass das alles nicht so seriös ist 

Deshalb wieder: Immer cool bleiben, nicht antworten, nicht schreiben, nicht anrufen und nicht zahlen.

Und sollte es jemals zum Gericht kommen, dann war der Rat aus dem Beitrag von YouTube: (So in der Art) Verfahrenskosten ca 200 Euro - das ist der Spaß dann allemal wert.

Aber, dazu wird es nicht kommen.


----------



## enno (30 September 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

so ähnlich sieht es bei auch aus. nur sind bisher 2-3 wochen vergangen.


----------



## Karfield (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo, ganz kleinlaut unser Fall:
Scheinbar auch drauf reingefallen, hier klick, da klick :wall:, nun kam email -herzlichen glückwunsch...blabla
das tragische ist, es steht - betrag (89,88) wird wie gewünscht von konto belastet!!!!!
Als rechnungsdatum steht allerdings 31.08.2007????? Angeblich wird im voraus berechnet? warum dann erst jetzt?
keinen blasen schimmer wie die an die Kontodaten kommen, keiner von uns gibt sowas im internet ein....
Was sollen wir jetzt tun?
für jeden hilfreichen Rat dankbar:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Karfield schrieb:


> Was sollen wir jetzt tun?
> für jeden hilfreichen Rat dankbar:cry:


Wie wäre es einfach mal den Thread zu lesen?  Es sind mittlerweile  50 Seiten , und auf jeder 
Seite wird dasselbe  gefragt und  dieselben Anworten gegeben.


----------



## Karfield (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich weiß, hab vergessen zu sagen, dass bereits abgebucht wurde. Habe zwar zurück buchen lassen, aber was kommt jetzt? habe hier keinen eintrag gefunden, bei dem auch abgebucht wurde, steht immer nur, was man tut wenn die rechnungen, mahnungen etc. kommen.
oder habs übersehen - also , wo finde ich erfahrungsberichte von "abgebuchten" ?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Unberechtigte Abbuchungen können  (im Gegensatz zum   6 Wochen Stadtmärchen,
  das in allen Medien verbreitet wird )  zeitlich unbegrenzt zurückgebucht werden.  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...chriftrueckbuchung-das-6-wochen-gespenst.html


----------



## katzenjens (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Karfield,

wenn sich jemand an meiner Geldbörse bzw. an meinem Konto zu schaffen macht, sollte er einen extrem guten Grund vorweisen können. Ansonsten würde ich seeehr böse reagieren. Ergo solltest Du als Betroffener nicht ängstlich sein. Unverständlicherweise wähnen sich viele Betroffene zu unrecht in einer Opferrolle. Ein Anbieter hat jedoch zweifelsfrei einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss zu beweisen. Auch hat ein Anbieter zu beweisen, wie er z.B. an Kontodaten gekommen ist.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## delfin (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
ich habe heute mit Erschrecken Post erhalten von Magolino mit einem Überweisungsbeleg zu zahlen sind 89,88 Euro.
Ich weiß nicht was das ist wie das zustande gekommen ist und habe bereits per E Mail eine Kündigung weggeschickt:
Daraufhin folgender Text:
Wir bedauern sehr,aber......

HALLO,was soll ich tun,ich habe den sch...nicht als abbo abgeschlossen.
Kann ich dagegen angehen?

Freundliche Grüße:scherzkeks:


----------



## enno (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mal den Thread zu lesen?  Es sind mittlerweile  50 Seiten , und auf jeder
> Seite wird dasselbe  gefragt und  dieselben Anworten gegeben.



genau das befolgen. bin selber bei der vierten mahnung und habe schon fast einen monat nichts mehr von denen gehört.

also ganz ruhig und tee schlürfen und schön hier weiter mitlesen.


----------



## Felex (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Ihr da draußen.Hier ist Felex.Für alle die in den letzten Tagen Neu
mit der Fa. Magolino aus Erlangen zu tun bekamen hier noch mal einige
Punkte die zu befolgen sind.
Erstens: Wenn magolino schon eine E-Mail an Euch geschickt hat,dann
enweder Neue E-Mail Adresse besogen; alte sofort löschen und auf keinen
Fall die Neue Adresse Magolino mitteilen. .So können sie euch Keine 
Mails mehr schicken.
Punkt 2: Wenn Briefpost aus Erlangen im Postkasten liegt, ungeöffnet zur
nächsten Post und im Tiefflug zurückgeschickt.Diese Briefe sind am Brief-
fenster mit Adresse von Magolino zu erkennen. Habe erst gestern wieder
einen solchen zurück gefeuert. Die sollen sich noch wundern.:wall:.Wenn
Ihr diese Punkte beherzigt kann nichts schief gehen. Bis bald.:-p


----------



## megapol (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

*Hallo bin mittlerweile bei Kosten bei Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckung:
172,88€
Bekomme so langsam kalte Füße da so viel kohle mein finanzieller Untergang wäre (1€ job)
was tun ???
zahlen und die Sache ist vorbei ???
ja es steht auf 50 Seiten mach nix es kommt nix aber auf einen Gerichtsvollzieher habe ich auch keinen bock.
*


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wenn nix kommt warum hast Du dann Angst vor einem Gerichtsvollzieher?!
In den 50 Seiten steht alles was Du wissen musst. Du hast eher 6 Richtige im Lotto als dass in dieser Angelegenheit ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



megapol schrieb:


> Hallo bin mittlerweile bei Kosten bei Mahnbescheid


Nun mal längsam. Hast du einen *echten gerichtlichen  (gelben )  *Mahnbescheid
 vom Amtsgericht bekommen, der so aussieht wie hier beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Wenn  nicht ist das derselbe Mahnmüll wie ihn zigtausende bekommen und  kein Grund
 sich aufzuregen  und  hier Panik zu verbreiten.


----------



## gargoyl (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also bei mir hat sich seit meinem letzten post nix mehr getan:-D. Das die mit den Leuten vor Gericht gehen ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen . Da ist die Warscheinlichkeit von Blitz getroffen zu werden 1000 mal grösser. Aber wie ich schon schrieb. ich würde mich freuen wenn die mich gerichtlich verklagen würden,aber bis jetzt hab ich noch nich mal nen gerichtlichen  Mahnbescheid bekommen und meine Füsse sind noch sehr warm:sun:.


----------



## passer (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



megapol schrieb:


> *Hallo bin mittlerweile bei Kosten bei Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckung:
> 172,88€
> *




oder von Magolino selbst....:sun:


----------



## enno (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



megapol schrieb:


> *Hallo bin mittlerweile bei Kosten bei Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckung:
> 172,88€
> Bekomme so langsam kalte Füße da so viel kohle mein finanzieller Untergang wäre (1€ job)
> was tun ???
> ...



du mußt viel ruhiger werden. war das deine vierte mahnung??? wenn ja, dann kommt jetzt nix mehr. eigene erfahrung. nun weiter schlafen


----------



## zwiebug (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

heute "letzte" (also die vierte) Mahnung per Email erhalten:

bla bla bla...
Sicherlich  liegt es nicht in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu  werden. Die Konsequenzen?


Mahnbescheid/Vollstreckungsbescheid
Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge (auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben,  Versicherungen)
Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung
Eintrag in Schuldnerverzeichnisse
   Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Zahlungseingänge nur bis zum *13.10.2008* berücksichtigen konnten. Sollten Sie zwischenzeitlich bezahlt haben, beachten Sie bitte dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos.

Sehr geil mal wieder die Tatsache dass ich heute, am 13.10.08 diese Mahnung erhalte und gnädigerweise das Geld erst heute auf deren Konto sein muss, sprich ich habe noch ca. Minus 3 Tage Zeit zu überweisen. Wo hab ich meine Zeitmaschine bloss hingelegt? :-p War die letzten beiden Mahnungen genau das gleiche...
Post in Briefkasten habe ich noch nicht erhalten, bin ja mal gespannt... :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwiebug schrieb:


> heute "letzte" (also die vierte) Mahnung per Email erhalten:


Etwas phantasielos der Verein, hier ein paar Vorschläge:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Style332 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo, habe nun auch eine Rechnung von Magolino erhalte. Unzwar soll ich 89,88€ zahlen...

Was soll ich tun? Einfach ignorieren, oder eine E-Mail an dene schreiben, das ich soetwas nie bestellt habe?!? 

Sollte ich zahlen?!?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Style332 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?


 Das lesen:
1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## Style332 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ok, bin erleichtert. Werde dann nichts schicken, weil es eh nach 4 mahnungen aufhören soll...


----------



## Miesii (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

das gleiche bei mir auch (bei meinem vater)

1 rechnungs e-mail erhalten (geantwortet)

1 rechnungsbrief erhalten (laut diesem thread jetzt nichts tun - werde ich auch machen)


----------



## Siggi-51 (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> weil es eh nach 4 mahnungen aufhören soll...


Spielt es eine Rolle, ob Du 4 oder 40 unberechtigte Mahnungen bekommst? 
Die Forderung wird deshalb nicht seriöser.
Wenn Du die angebotenen Tips gelesen hast, weißt Du doch Bescheid, oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Siggi-51 schrieb:


> Spielt es eine Rolle, ob Du 4 oder 40 unberechtigte Mahnungen bekommst?


Sehr viele User glauben  und  hoffen, dass es so eine Art Beschwörungszauber 
gibt, mit den man die bösen Drohmail/briefgeister vertreiben kann. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Mailroboter lassen sich nicht durch noch so viele Antworten beeindrucken. 
Da hilft nur ein dickes Fell. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Der wichtigste ist psychologischer Natur: Die Betroffenen platzen vor
> Tatendrang und möchten einen Abwehrzauber gegen die bösen Briefe der
> Anbieter in Stellung bringen. Da hilft ein „sich von der Seele schreiben“
> ungemein und hebt das Selbstvertrauen.


Nützen tut es in aller Regel überhaupt nicht. Ob mit ob ohne, der Drohmüllspam oder
  bedruckter  Papierdrohmüll   wird in aller Regel weiter ausgeschüttet.
Meist hört das erst auf, wenn die "Projekte"  nicht mehr lohnend sind


----------



## geheim (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwiebug schrieb:


> heute "letzte" (also die vierte) Mahnung per Email erhalten:
> 
> bla bla bla...
> Sicherlich liegt es nicht in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden. Die Konsequenzen?
> ...


 

haben sie mir heute auch geschickt, nur mit anderem datum. meint ihr, da passiert noch was??


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



geheim schrieb:


> meint ihr, da passiert noch was??


ävver  sischer dat  :scherzkeks:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - - Antispam e.V.


----------



## hps44 (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



geheim schrieb:


> haben sie mir heute auch geschickt, nur mit anderem datum. meint ihr, da passiert noch was??



hps44

Hallo können Sie die Mailadressen von Magolino nicht blockieren?

Dann bekommen Sie die Mahnungen per Post.- nicht reagieren.

Bei Mahnbescheid Wideruf.

Magolino muss beweisen ,dass Sie die Eingabe getätigt haben.

TCP-Adresse gilt nicht als Beweis , dass Sie die Eingabe gemacht haben.

Es gibt Urteile zur TCP-Adresse.

Siehe auch Musterbriefe zu diesem Thema.  Google

Gruss hps44


----------



## jasmin877 (5 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich bin ganz neu hier und habe (fast) alle Postings aufmerksam verfolgt zum Thema "Magolino". 

Auch ich war ganz erschrocken, als ich auf einmal eine Email von dieser Firma erhielt, in der sie mir zum "Winnerking-Eintragsservice" gratulierte - und eine 14-tägige Probezeit hätte sich jetzt in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement umgewandelt (89,88 für ein Jahr). Ach ja, und sämtliche Mails hätte sie mir geschickt und darauf hingewiesen. Ich habe keine einzige Mail davor erhalten!

Ich weiß überhaupt nichts davon, daß ich ein Probeabo bestellt haben sollte! Vor allem wie??? In letzter Zeit habe ich bei einigen kostenlosen und unverbindlichen Gewinnspielen, die man danach noch per Mail bestätigen mußte, mitgemacht. Vielleicht war dort irgendwo eine "Falle" mit drin! Das dürfte aber doch nicht sein? Vor allem ist das ja Datenklau: Meine Email und meine gesamten Adressdaten haben die von mir!!

Folgendes Schreiben habe ich sofort zurückgeschickt:

Guten Tag!
Ich habe bei Ihnen überhaupt nichts bestellt und auch nichts zugestimmt.
Ich habe keine Mails von Ihnen erhalten.
Ich habe höchstens bei einem Gewinnspiel unverbindlich, ohne weitere Verpflichtungen, mitgespielt.

Bitte stornieren Sie sofort dieses Abonnement!! Und bitte streichen Sie mich aus Ihrem Verteiler!

Vielen Dank,
mit freundlichen Grüßen.

Meint Ihr, das war so o.k.? Oder wäre ein Schreiben wie in vorangegangenem Musterbrief besser/ sicherer gewesen? (Leider finde ich das Musterschreiben nicht mehr.)

Danach erhielt ich von denen eine Widerrufsbelehrung.    Soll ich denen überhaupt nochmal antworten? 

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten und sag' schon mal danke.
Jasmin


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jasmin877 schrieb:


> Soll ich denen überhaupt nochmal antworten?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jasmin877 schrieb:


> Ich habe höchstens bei einem Gewinnspiel unverbindlich, ohne weitere Verpflichtungen, mitgespielt.


Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll ohne Not derartige Erklärungen abzugeben. Du erleichterst damit den Nachweis, dass mitgespielt wurde.


----------



## 1-1-1 (7 November 2008)

*Magolino schickt auch mal gerne "Widerrufsbestätigungen"*

Nachdem eine "Auftragsbestaetigung" von der Firma in meinem Bekanntenkreis aufschlug, fühlte ich mich veranlaßt der Erlanger Geldbeschaffungseinrichtung mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen.

Den vollständigen Vorgang könnt ihr im Forum von Antispam e.V. nachlesen:

Spam von Magolino - Seite 8 - Antispam e.V.​
Wer Telefon/Fax-Nummern benötigt (nix 01805...), kann diese per *PN* bei mir anfordern. Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, daß ich nur Forenteilnehmer berücksichtige, die bereits vorher eingetragen waren! Erst kürzlich eingetragene Forenteilnehmer (1..3 Beiträge) versorge ich nur, wenn diese Betroffene sind.

Bitte nicht sauer sein, denn ich muß ...
*Mit dem Arsch an die Wand!*​

Grüße aus dem Weltdorf München

*Michael*​


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

...und für was ist das gut, was du hier antreiben willst?


----------



## 1-1-1 (7 November 2008)

*Ich will hier nichts "antreiben"!*

Der Vorgang soll nur anderen Mitbürgern zeigen, daß man mit ein wenig Druck auch Ergebnisse bekommt.

Es ist nicht einzusehen, daß sich eine solche Firma hinter einer 01805... versteckt. Viele Zeitgenossen verfügen über eine Flatrate bzw. Prepaid-Mobil und sie sollen/wollen eine normale Festnetznummer für Anrufe und Faxe haben!

Ggf. möchte jemand Strafanzeige gegen verantwortliche Einzelpersonen stellen (rotierende Geschäftsführer und Erfüllungsgehilfen), dann braucht er/sie/es eine "Ladungsfähige Anschrift".

Mitunter kann es erforderlich sein, den Zusammenhang (wirtschaftliche Wechselbeziehungen) der drei beteiligten Firmen zu beweisen. Ich habe die erforderlichen Daten gesammelt.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch in Einzelfällen notwendige Infrastruktur bereitstellen (Fax-Ein-/Ausgang, Webspace, protokollierten E-Mail-Verkehr usw.).

Und und und

Aber dann bitte die Nummern nicht für Sirenen benutzten


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

...das ist doch alles bereits hinreichend bekannt, Strafanzeigen wurden auch schon massig erfolglos erstattet. Der Sitz der Firma ist in Erlangen und kann vor Ort besucht werden. Dass die für ihre Hotline eine 0180er-Nummer verwenden ist mEn völlig normal (immerhin keine 0900er!) Und wie sich die Geschäftsleitung aufstellt, sollte einem Beobachter, der (in deinem Fall) mit denen nicht mal eine geschäftliche Beziehung unterhält, eigentlich auch völlig kalt lassen.


----------



## 1-1-1 (7 November 2008)

*"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!"*


Welche von drei Adressen in Erlangen meinst Du?
Von einer Firma, die nur eine 01805... hat, kaufe ich persönlich noch nicht mal 'nen Zahnstocher.
In Zeiten der Telefon-Flaterate machen doch "Faxen-Machen" und Beschwerdeanrufe auf einer 09131... viel mehr Spaß! Vor allem wenn das alles nicht zwingend beim "Service" ankommt?
"Rotierende Geschäftsführer und Erfüllungsgehilfen"
"Ich habe damit nichts zu tun, denn ich habe nur für Firma X die Mails geschickt ..." klappt halt nicht immer.
"Wir sind unschuldig, das war unser entlassener Geschäftsführer ..." klappt nicht mehr, wenn der vor den Kadi gezerrt wird.

....


----------



## ffm100 (8 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Auch ich bekam Post von Magolino Gutscheinmagazin
zusammengestellt und geklaute gutscheine von quelle versand usw.

bezahlt und gekündigt habe ich und bekam wie alle hier die gleiche antwort

auf meiner überweisung schrieb ich die kündigung -- und an die [.......] -- beschwert haben die sich nicht

habe alle unterlagen akte auf sat 1 geschickt

ffm100


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



ffm100 schrieb:


> - beschwert haben die sich nicht


Warum auch, wer mir Geld  ohne Notwendigkeit  schickt, darf mich auch beleidigen...


----------



## susisorglos32 (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Adrianos19 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> kommt jemand von euch aus hamburg wie ich, ne sammelklage gegen magolino würde bestimmt helfen, meldet euch bei mir,


Hallo Ich habe deine Mail hier gelesen und wollte mal fragen ob du schon etwas unternommen hast.Ich wohne in Winsen und habe auch am 6.11.08 eine Rechnung erhalten.Da ich leider nicht viel Geld habe würde ich mich deinem Aufruf zu einer Sammelklage gerne anschliessen.
Gruss Susanne 
xxx melde dich doch bald mal Danke!!!!


----------



## passer (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Unter: xxx.magolino-abo.de/



> * Magolino Widerrufs | Widerrufsrecht
> * Magolino Vertrag | Vertragsinfos
> * Magolino Rechnung
> * Schluss mit Betrug
> ...




:wall::scherzkeks::roll:


----------



## susisorglos32 (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Tja klingt einfach aber wenn erstmalselber son ding bekommst denkst anders.Ich habe Familie und nicht soviel Geld so etwas zubezahlen
:cry:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



susisorglos32 schrieb:


> Da ich leider nicht viel Geld habe würde ich mich deinem Aufruf zu einer Sammelklage gerne anschliessen.



zum 1761. Mal
*Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage!*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Bergmann (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Aber Captain mein Captain, reg Dich doch nicht so auf. Selbst wenn diese es hier jetzt begreifen, nächst Woche kommen neue und rufen wieder nach Sammelklage. Schone Deinen Kreislauf und Dein Herz, Du wirst hier noch *gebraucht*.
  Habe übrigens meine fünfte Mahnung, drei vom Sinnlosen und zwei von Collektor Forderungsmanagement. Und das für 10 €, sind die bekloppt.
  Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Puma (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Naja wenn ich das hier alles lese wirds mir schlecht. Leider bin ich auch reingefallen und verlangen von mit 104 Euro habe schon die letzte Mahnung von Mangolino bekommen und weiß gar nicht wo ich mich beim Inernet angemeldet habe. Was soll ich machen Zahlen oder warten passiert wer kann mir da helfen Danke


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Puma schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich das hier alles lese wirds mir schlecht.


Besteht überhaupt kein Grund zu 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



			
				Puma schrieb:
			
		

> wer kann mir da helfen Danke



Du denkst in einer völlig unlogischen Art und Weise.

Mal angenommen, Du gehst auf der Straße. Dort begegnet Dir irgendein Dir völlig unbekannter Hinz oder Kunz, rempelt Dich an und sagt, er habe von Dir 104 Euro zu bekommen. Einfach so halt.

Jetzt fragst Du: "Hilfääää! Was soll ich machen?"

Nun - was würdest Du in dieser Beispielsituation machen?
Du würdest dem Hinz oder Kunz sagen: "Na prima! Und Sie schulden meinem Wellensittich noch eine Beratungsgebühr für die letzte Online-Konsultation wegen Inanspruchnahme einer ornithologischen Dichterlesung."

Oder, kurz gefasst: "Ich glaub, bei Ihnen piept´s."

Oder Du würdest ihn ignorieren und weitergehen.

Alles das wäre sicher richtig. 

Und jetzt weißt Du hoffentlich, wie Du den Murksolino-Schmarren einzuschätzen hast.

Aaaaaah... Du hast eine letzte Mahnung bekommen.
Na prima.
Dann wird ja noch die allerletzte bald kommen, dann die allerallerletzte, dann die letzte vor Scharfrichtereinzug, dann die ... bla... fasel...
So wie hier:
Kalletaler Mahndreieck - Antispam.de

Na - und? :sun:


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

@ antiscammer 

das Beste an den ewigen me too Fragen/Postings  sind deine Antwortpostings  

arty:


----------



## Puma (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Danke für die ergreifenden Worte ob mir das helfen wird, naja da muß ich jetzt durch.


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Puma schrieb:


> Danke für die ergreifenden Worte ob mir das helfen wird, naja da muß ich jetzt durch.


na sicher 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - - Antispam e.V.

PS: verbreite hier keine überflüssige und  längst überstandene Panik 
man könnte einen falschen Eindruck bekommen...


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Puma schrieb:


> naja da muß ich jetzt durch.



So wird es wohl sein.
Schon Heinz Erhardt hat gesagt:



> "Das Leben ist wie eine Brille. Man macht viel durch."


----------



## gargoyl (14 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So,meld mich mal wieder. Mittlerweile is November und so wies aussieht hat Magolino es aufgegeben mir die Kohle aus der Tasche zaubern zu wollen. Bis jetzt hab ich keine Mahnungen oder sonstiges erhalten, bis auf die Email ihres Winner Kingeintrages,was mir aber sonstwo vorbeigeht da es im Spamordner meines Providers landet:-D. Beharrliches Ignorieren der Schreiben,Magolinoemails in den Spamordner und das Wiederrufschreiben denke ich haben das übrige getan. Ich hoffe das war es dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Deshalb noch einaml an alle die hier neu reinkommen. 

Lasst Euch nich einschüchtern und bezahlt auf keine Fälle egal mit was die drohen. Den das is das einzige was die machen können. Leute unter Druck setzen und Angst verbreiten .Mehr kommt da nicht. Und wenn doch gibts hier genügend Anleitungen und Tipps wie Ihr vorgehen könnt.

Nochmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an die Macher dieser Seite für die Tipps und die Aufklärungsarbeit.

MfG
Gargoyl

Werd ab und an immer wieder hier reinschauen .


----------



## schickel (14 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen.

Beharrliches ignorieren (was nicht immer einfach ist) hat die Jungs (hoffentlich vorerst) verstummt. Nach der vierten Mahnung sind nun fast 3 Monate vergangen ohne Post und Mail.


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schickel schrieb:


> Beharrliches ignorieren (was nicht immer einfach ist) hat die Jungs (hoffentlich vorerst) verstummt.


Irgendwann geben die Knaben auf. Manchmal  versuchen sie aber noch mal nachzuhaken.
 Dann gilt: Nicht in Panik verfallen, sondern  weiter genau so ruhig und  gelassen bleiben.


----------



## Ingrid (15 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schickel schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen.
> 
> Beharrliches ignorieren (was nicht immer einfach ist) hat die Jungs (hoffentlich vorerst) verstummt. Nach der vierten Mahnung sind nun fast 3 Monate vergangen ohne Post und Mail.


 
_....dem kann ich nur beipflichten, habe auch schon seit der postalen vierten Mahnung , d.s.jetzt 1 1/2 Monaten ,nichts mehr gehört...._
_hoffe, es bleibt so:roll:_

_LG I.*_


----------



## Mainz27 (20 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe nun auch eine e-mail von magolino erhalten und ebenfalls werd ich beschuldingt dort ein abo gebucht zu haben.
Nun wollte ich mich hier informieren wie man am besten vorgehen sollte, da hier ja schon viele von der gleichen situation berichtet haben und schon ehr solch ein problem hatten.
Ich habe als erstes eine mail zurückgeschrieben, dass ich dem vertrag nicht eingewilligt habe und wie die an meine daten gekommen sind etc.
Jetzt kam halt eine standartmail zurück wo was von dren abo und kündigungsfrist etc. drinsteht und dass die rechnung von 89,xx euro noch ausstehe. 
Was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich überhaupt noch eine kündigung hinschreiben(offiziell läuft mein vertrag noch) oder soll ich lieber gar nichts hinschreiben und nicht mehr reagieren auf die mails?
Vielen Dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## wahlhesse (20 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bekommst Du natürlich:

Auf dieser Seite bis zum Anfang zurückscrollen, dort ist ein Hinweisfeld mit allen für Dich wichtigen Links. Nach dem Studieren der Inhalte sind Angst und Überlegungen, ob und was man macht hoffentlich verflogen.

Ansonsten gehe mal ein paar Seiten im Thread zurück, da steht auch einiges interessantes zum Thema.

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall darf hier leider nicht gegeben werden.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Mainz27 (20 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ok, vielen Dank.
Eine Frahe hab ich aberdoch noch, darüber kann ich am anfang nichts finden. 
Ich habe in meine ersten mail dorthin nichts von einer kündigung geschrieben. Soll ich jetzt extra noch was schreiben bzl. einer kündigung oder soll ich es lassen?


----------



## wahlhesse (20 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Zur Frage ob ein Vertrag besteht:
Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Zur Frage ob man etwas schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Spoon (26 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

"gute Tag" zusammen,

Auch ich darf mich jetzt bei den Betroffenen mit einreihen.

Ich hab heute eine Interaktiv Mail geöffnet ( warum nur :wall: ) und hab eine Nachricht erhalten in der stand das ich einen DVD Player gewonnen habe... den wollte ich mir dann mal an gucken und habe den dazu gehörigen Link betätigt... und schwubs... hatte ich ein 14 tägiges Probeabo bei Magolino.
War sehr erstaunt wo sie so schnell meine Daten her hatten.. das war schon sehr seltsam. Ich habe mich darauf hin in Net schlau gelesen und bin dann hier gelandet.

Ich habe ein halbe Stunde nach Erhalt der Anmeldebestätigung (das war um 13:57) das ganze per Wiederruf wieder gekündigt (14:25 ). Sowas schicke ich grundsätzlich mit einer Lesebestätigung ab. 

Dann kam um 14:32 folgende Nachricht auf die Lesebestätigung: 
Ihre Nachricht wurde ungelesen gelöscht um Mittwoch, 26. November 2008 14:31:57 (GMT+01:00) Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm, Wien.

Hm... dachte ich Mir... Schickst es halt nochmal ab mit der Info das Sie deinen ersten Wiederruf ungelesen gelöscht haben, das war dann gegen 14:45 Uhr

Dann kam um 14:53 folgende Nachricht auf die Lesebestätigung:
Ihre Nachricht wurde ungelesen gelöscht um Mittwoch, 26. November 2008 14:53:57 (GMT+01:00) Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm, Wien.

Ein drittes und viertes mal den Wiederruf abgeschickt... 14:58 und 15:14
Die Antwort auf die Lesebestätigung... wie sollte es anders sein :
Ihre Nachricht wurde ungelesen gelöscht um Mittwoch, 26. November 2008 15:23:57 (GMT+01:00) Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm, Wien.


Schöne Wiedrrufsmöglichkeit:tach:


----------



## enno (26 November 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

magolino live


----------



## 1-1-1 (1 Dezember 2008)

*Hallo Mädels, Betr. Magolino & Interactive*

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht Eure Aufregung zu o.g. [......], von denen kam nachweislich nie eine gerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung!

Heute schlug wieder mal 'ne Rechnung von "Interactive One GmbH, Richard-Wagner Str. 2, D-91054 Erlangen" in meinem Bekanntenkreis auf. Also mal janz auf die Schnelle die Tel.-Nr. *09131 - 97024 - 200* (für 01805 xxx bin ich halt zu geizig) angerufen und dort mit sanftem Stimmchen (ca. 80 dBA von der Sprechmuschel) mitgeteilt, daß sie wieder mal einen "Vertrag" vergessen können; bei Bedarf könnten sie sich bei "Mangolino" erkundigen, wie ich vorgehe. Mit diesem [......] hatte ich schon mal einen Auftritt vom 4.11. bis 6.11. d.J. und der "Kunde" bekam von denen einen Rücktritt.

Dumme Aussage Nr. 1: "Wir verschicken nur die Rechnungen"
Dumme Antwort Nr. 1: "Geht mir am Arsch vorbei"
Dumme Aussage Nr. 2: "Mit Magolino haben wir nichts zu tun"
Dumme Antwort Nr. 2: "Ach ne, die 01805xxx ist aber von denen registriert"
Dumme Aussage Nr. 3: "Die Adresse Wagner-Str. 2 stimmt nicht"
Dumme Antwort Nr. 3: "Dumm gelaufen, die Bäckerei im gleichen Haus und der Zahnarzt im Haus Nr. 4 haben Sie aber gefunden"
Dumme Aussage Nr. 4: "Ich kann das mal notieren aber nichts dazu sagen"
Dumme Antwort Nr. 4: "Ist mir eschal, Sie können das Ding bis morgen bereinigen"
Dumme Aussage Nr. 5: "Ich kann aber nichts zusagen"
Dumme Antwort Nr. 5: "Geht mir am A... vorbei, ab morgen könnt ihr alles (Namen, Telefon-Nummern, Adressen, Bilder) im Internet anschauen ...
Dumme Aussage Nr. 6: "Das widerspricht dem Datenschutz ..."
Dumme Antwort Nr. 6: "Glauben Sie, daß ich so blöd bin das auf einem Server in der EU zu hosten? Viel Spaß  beim Verschicken von Abmahnungen!"

...

Michael


----------



## 1-1-1 (2 Dezember 2008)

*Nachtrag zu: Magolino & Interactive*

Manchmal sollte man halt vor dem Reden (hier Schreiben) lesen. Asche auf mein Haupt! Da die Dame gestern behauptete, nichts mit "Magolino" zu tun zu haben, habe ich nochmal nachgelesen. Hier ein Auszug aus dem "  Herzlich Willkommen":


> Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: Magolino GmbH, Strümpellstr.8, 91052 Erlangen.


Und dann erfahren wir, wieso "Interactive" unschuldig ist:


> Sollten Sie Fragen zu den Angeboten in dieser eMail haben, so wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter und nicht an die Interactive One GmbH, da diese ausschließlich Versender dieser Nachricht ist!


Aha! Dieses "Bäumchenwechseldichspiel" kennen wir doch.

Laut Auskunft von "www.dastelefonbuch.de" ist der Nutzer des Rufnummernblockes:
*09131 9 70 24 - ...* Interactive One GmbH (über s.o. könnt ihr auch kostenlos dort anrufen!)

Davon benutzt "Interactive":
*... - 234* die dazugehörige Fax-Nr.
*...** - 200* habe ich gestern angerufen
*... - 202* ist aber auch als Tel.-Nr. eingetragen

*09131 9790 - xxx* eine .com-Registrierung durch "Magolino" (geschäftlicher Eintrag unter einer seltsamen Einwahl!)

Und "Magolino" bedient sich aus dem gleichen Rufnummernblock:
*09131 97024 - 134* wurde von denen mal als Fax angegeben
*09131 97024 - 0* wurde von "Magolino" als Kontakt angegeben

Also "Interactive" hat nichts mit "Magolino" zu tun ????

PS an die Mods:
Alle hier verwendeten Einträge sind öffentlich und deren Wiedergabe verstoßen nicht gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen. Alle hier zitierten Durchwahlen stammen ausschließlich aus Internetauftritten und "Willkommen"/"Rechnungen" der beiden Firmen (dort waren zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung dieses Beitrages keine widersprechenden Erklärungen erkennbar) und freiwilligen Einträgen durch die Betreiber in diversen "Pressemitteilungen" und "Firmenregister" und waren somit explizit zur Veröffentlichung freigegeben. Die Abfrage bei "www.dastelefonbuch.de" diente ausschließlich zur Feststellung der Nutzungsverhältnisse am Rufnummernblock und ist damit nicht schutzwürdig und verstößt auch nicht gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen (wie auf der dortigen Website nachzulesen)!


----------



## peterpomm (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Guten Tag!

Ich bin warscheinlich Magolino-Verärgerter Nr.........

Habe Rechnung für nicht gewolltes Abo auch erhalten.

Der Clou: Falsch geschriebene Strasse und ein anderer Ort, aber richtige PLZ.

Einige böse Mails geschrieben, aber immer nur die hier erwähnten generierten
Mails erhalten.

Soll ich einen Anwalt einschalten oder verläuft das im Sande?

Als Mitarbeiter solcher Firmen könnte ich Nachts nicht mehr ruhig schlafen!


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



peterpomm schrieb:


> Soll ich einen Anwalt einschalten ... ?


Aber klar doch, Vertreter dieser Zunft wollen auch was verdienen (das du bezahlen müsstest!)


----------



## peterpomm (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hab doch ne Rechtsschutzversicherung...für alle Fälle :-p


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



peterpomm schrieb:


> Hab doch ne Rechtsschutzversicherung...für alle Fälle :-p


Kleiner Tipp: Frag bei deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung nach, ob für deinen Fall überhaupt Deckung zugesagt wird! Da hat mancher schon böse Überraschungen erlebt (das weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung)!


----------



## freindly2705 (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
Ich habe euch ein Rechung von Magolino.
Ich bin ein Ausländer, und kann nicht alles, was ihr hier geschrieben.
Also nus eine Frage:
Was muss man machen? und muss ich 88,95 € bezahlen oder?
Danke auf eucher Antwwort!
friendly2705


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



freindly2705 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Ausländer, und kann nicht alles, was ihr hier geschrieben.


Auch wenn du Ausländer bist, gelten für dich und uns  die deutschen Gesetze,  
die persönliche Rechtsberatung verbieten.

Lies und schau   die Infos zu denen die obenstehenden Links führen.

PS: Für die Nutzlosanbieter gelten auch die deutschen Gesetze auch wenn sie es nicht
 wahrhaben wollen


----------



## zwillingbo (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

oh weh schon wieder so eine [ edit] :roll:
auch ich hab bei einem paidmailer gewinnspiel mitgemacht 
wusste allerdings auch nichts davon das es etwas kostet oder das ich es kündiegen soll,damit ich nichts zahlen muss:wall:
erst heute bekam ich von mangolino eine email wo dies ersichtlich wurde:unzufrieden:
ich bin mir allerdings sicher niemals meine kontodaten angegeben zu haben,allerdings kommen die rechnungen wohl per post wie ich hier schon lesen durfte
also schrieb ich grade sofort meinen wiederruf und bekam promt die antwort ,das es 2-3 tage dauern würde bis dies gelesen wird
ich hoffe nur das ein wiederruf per email auch wirksam ist:-?
ich hab mich dort jedenfalls nicht eingeloggt oder sonst irgend ein button geklickt


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



zwillingbo schrieb:


> oh weh schon wieder so eine [ edit] :roll:
> auch ich hab bei einem paidmailer gewinnspiel mitgemacht
> wusste allerdings auch nichts davon das es etwas kostet oder das ich es kündiegen soll,damit ich nichts zahlen muss



Bestell dem Paidmailer mal einen schönen Gruß. Er möge davon absehen, solche Gewinnspiele zu bewerben.

Wenn ein Preishinweis versteckt angebracht ist oder vollständig fehlt, dann kommt auf dieser Basis gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, der zur Zahlung verpflichtet.

Ein Preishinweis muss gemäß der Preisangabenverordnung sofort sichtbar angebracht sein.



zwillingbo schrieb:


> erst heute bekam ich von mangolino eine email wo dies ersichtlich wurde



Wenn eine Preisangabe erst nachträglich dem Kunden zur Kenntnis gebracht wird, so ist das unwirksam.
"April, April, das kostet aber was..." :scherzkeks:
Da kann ja jeder kommen.



zwillingbo schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das ein wiederruf per email auch wirksam ist:-?



Das ist etwa so wirksam, wie wenn Du Deiner Müslischale den Satz des Pytagoras erklärst. :scherzkeks:

Grundsätzlich kann der Zugang einer e-Mail jederzeit bestritten werden. Den Zugang einer e-Mail beim "Unternehmen" kannst Du im Streitfall dann nicht beweisen. Das ist technisch und juristisch unmöglich.

Daher predigen wir hier immer das elfte und zwölfte Gebot:

11.​Du sollst keine Hotlines halbseidener Unternehmen anrufen.
Denn: alles, was gesagt wurde, kann hinterher bestritten oder anders dargestellt werden. Und Du kannst nichts dagegen machen. - Alles, was Du nicht schriftlich auf Papier hast, kannst Du meistens vergessen.

12.​Du sollst keine e-Mails an halbseidene Unternehmen schreiben.
Denn: es kann jederzeit bestritten werden, dass die e-Mail angekommen ist.
Oder dass die e-Mail den Inhalt hatte, den Du behauptest. Und Du kannst nichts dagegen machen. - Alles, was Du nicht schriftlich auf Papier hast, kannst Du meistens vergessen.

Die Frage ist jetzt: muss man überhaupt irgend etwas zu Papier bringen? Soll man auf Drohungen und Mahnungen überhaupt antworten?
Dazu mehr hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



zwillingbo schrieb:


> ich hab mich dort jedenfalls nicht eingeloggt oder sonst irgend ein button geklickt



Na also!
Das ist das, worauf es ankommt.
Hat man sich nicht angemeldet oder eingeloggt, gibt es keine "Willenserklärung", irgendeine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen. Also gibt es auch keinen Vertrag. Kein Vertrag - kein Anspruch. So einfach ist das.


----------



## zwillingbo (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

vielen dank die regel 11 und 12 merke ich mit grins:-p
ja ihr habt alle recht und ich hoffe da kommt nun auchz nichts mehr nach 
ich habe meine rechtsanwälltin angerufen und diese meinte: nicht reagieren ,nur wenn was amtliches vom gericht kommen soillte und das wird nicht passieren :-p
ihr habt mir sehr geholfen lieben dank:-p


----------



## zwiebug (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

also bei mir ist seit dem 13.10.08 ruhe, da kam die letzte mahnung (nr.4) per email. seitdem kam nix mehr, weder emailerisch noch über die post (postalisch hab ich eh noch nix gekriegt). mal sehen ob wirklich ruhe ist oder ob die mich wieder irgendwann nerven. ich habe alle hier genannten "nicht antworten, nicht schreiben, nicht anrufen, füsse still halten" tips beherzigt, mein einziger fehler war das einloggen nach der ersten mahnung mit meinen angeblichen login daten. naja, wie gesagt, seit 2 monaten ruhe, ich denk schon gar nicht mehr da dran


----------



## WilliR (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,
auch ich bin mal vor 2 oder 3 Jahren von Magolino reingelegt worden - und habe aus Unwissenheit bezahlt.

Nun versucht Magolino es wieder.
Diesmal habe ich sofort von meinen Widerspruchsrecht gebrauch gemacht.
Mal sehen, was passiert... 

Grüße
Willi


----------



## pafiro (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hello zusammen
heute habe ich von magolino eine mail bekommen, und verlangen sie 89.88euro. ich weiss nicht für was, oder überhaubt was diese firma macht. eins ist sicher, sie haben sogar meine natel nr. ich habe sie geschrieben, zahle auf keine fall, und wenn das nötig ist, dann ich kündige ab sofort, und sie sollen meine mailadresse löschen. jetzt abwarten! 
sowas habe ich mal erlebt mit profiwin, sie haben mir 4 mahnungen geschicht, anonyme telefonate gegeben, wo sie mir gesagt haben, ich soll die offene rechnungen bezahlen. habe ich gar nicht reagiert, und das tue ich jetzt mit magolino!
:roll:


----------



## passer (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es gibt im übrigen die nach der Magolino "Einclick" Methode verfahren.
Habe wieder eine Email bekommen, "MP3 Player gratis" darauf geklickt, und schon war ich "Kunde".

Huch das gibt ein Spaß mit den folgenden Rechnungen und Mahnungen.
Aber so wird man unterhalten.

:sun::-p:-D


----------



## chris200121 (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo! ich hab mich vor ein paar wochen bei ein paar gewinnspielen angemeldet und da war wohl auch "winnerking" dabei.. 

hab dort bei einem gratis autogewinnspiel mitgemacht.. heute hab ich eine mail mit einer rechnung bekommen ich solle 89.88 euro an sie zahlen weil ich nicht von meinem 14 tägigen widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht habe.


habe diese email nicht gelesen! ich lösche diese emails immer gleich da ich nicht an solchen sachen interessiert bin.. (spam) und da war anscheinend auch das mail von winnerking dabei.. oder auch nicht...

bin aus österreich und weis nicht genau was ich machen soll.. 
also zahlen tu ich auf keinen fall! 


bitte um Hilfe! 

Christian


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hier gibts nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Bitte scrolle zum Anfang dieser Seite und lies Dir die Infolinks und Videos durch. Auch wenn Du in diesem Thread mal ein paar Seiten liest, wirst Du sehen, dass es sinnloses Kasperltheater seitens des "Anbieters" ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## WilliR (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Zu meiner 1. Message vom 01.01.09:

Heute (12.01.) bekam ich eine Mail von Magolino.
Ich zitiere aus dieser Mail:


> _Sie hatten am 27.12.2008 unser Werbeangebot für einen Probezugang zum Kundenbereich unseres Winnerking-Eintragsservices an Ihre Emailadresse [email protected] erhalten. Unter Hinweis auf Widerrufsfrist und Teilnahmebedingungen haben Sie unser Angebot angenommen_



und das, obwohl ich rechtzeitig (am 01.01.09) schriftlich per Mail von meinem Widerspruchsrecht gebrauch machte!

Bin echt gespannt, wie es weitergeht 

Viele Grüße aus dem kalten Oberbayern
Willi


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



WilliR schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt, wie es weitergeht



Wahrscheinlich ungefähr >so<.


----------



## Kaetzchen2542 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Habe gestern von Magolino eine Email (Spam ) bekommen ich müßte einen betrag von 89.99 bezahlen.Habe den heute eine Mail geschrieben um den Widerspruchrecht in anspruch zu nehmen und zu kündigen.


Das ist die mail die zurück kam  zweimal zurück

_*Betreff:*_ Nicht gelesen:  Weiterl.: 13570865 Meine Kundennummer














 Ihre Nachricht wurde ungelesen gelöscht um Mittwoch, 14.  Januar 2009 10:59:04 (GMT+01:00) Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm,  Wien.

Das ist eine frechheit von den und ich habe nirgends wo mit gemacht


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Kaetzchen2542 schrieb:


> ...und ich habe nirgends wo mit gemacht



Na also!

Das ist das, was zählt.

Das Gegenteil werden die Dir nicht beweisen können.
Also - kein Grund zur Aufregung.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Alles weitere an Infos steht oben auf der Webseite in den blauen Links.


----------



## Kaetzchen2542 (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Heute haben die mir eine Mial geschickt.Ich hätte mich am 23.12.2008 eingetragen.Widerspruch habe die nicht angenommen wäre am 06.01.2009 abgelaufen.Hatte aber nie eine bestätigungs Mail bekommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es bleibt alles so, wie es ist.
Und wenn die Dir 27 Mahnungen schicken, meinetwegen mit Goldrand und Siegellack. Das alles ändert nichts.

Es wird dann aller Voraussicht mit der sattsam bekannten Mahn-Kasper-Lawine weitergehen:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Aber ihre stieseligen Drohungen wahrmachen werden die zu 99,999999999 Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.
Von diesem Anbieter ist uns bisher noch nicht ein einziger Prozeß bekanntgeworden, von anderen Abzockern auch nur vier (alle wurden übrigens von den Abzockern verloren...), und das bei Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen in den letzten 3 Jahren.


----------



## gwen0212 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi, bin neu hier!
Habe genau das gleiche Problem wie hier alle mit diesem Winnerking. Kann mich an nichts erinnern, habe nirgends mitgemacht, soll aber € 89.99 zahlen.....
Habe auch gleich widersprochen und zahle nicht.
Gott-sei-Dank (oder leider) bin ich ja nicht die einzige......


----------



## pafiro (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

heute habe ich ein brief bekommen von magolino, und sie bestätigen meine kündigung, und erwehnen sie gleichzeitig, das ich bis 22 januar zahlen soll, was ich gar nicht tue! also zuerst mail, jetzt brief! was komisch ist, ich weiss immer noch nicht was für eine eintragservice das ist?!na ja, abwarten....:-?


----------



## WilliR (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



WilliR schrieb:


> Zu meiner 1. Message vom 01.01.09:
> 
> Heute (12.01.) bekam ich eine Mail von Magolino.
> Ich zitiere aus dieser Mail:
> ...


*...und weiter geht's mit Magolino*

Ich habe den "Auftrag" schriftlich innerhalb der 14 Tage per Mail widerrufen.
Am 12.01.09 bekam ich eine Mail von Magolino, das der Widerruf ok. sei.
Heute, am 19.01. bekam ich per Briefpost eine Rechnung von denen :-D
Diese lasse ich vorerst mal unbeachtet 

Ob bei denen wirklich die rechte Hand nicht weiß, was die linke tut?
Oder ist es - wie ich vermute - eher Absicht?

Nun gut - ich werde auf alle Fälle weiter berichten

Servus
Willi


----------



## sven1983 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Guten Tag, ich gehöre nun auch zum Club :scherzkeks:
Hab vor gut 2 Wochen den 1 Brief von Magolino bekommen, da dieser "Anbieter" mir total unbekannt ist hab ich die Brief inclusive Rechnung ignoriert. Als ich heute von der Berufsschule nach Hause kahm hatte ich den 2 Brief im Kasten mit Zahlungsaufforderung, daraufhin hab ich mal bei denen angerufen und hatte auch gleich ne "nette" Frau am Telefon, ich sagte ihr das ich keinen Vertrag eingegangen bin, meine Unterschrift nirgends steht, und ich Magolino und deren Service nicht kenne.
Sie wollte dann meine Kundennr. und ich sagte ihr das sie mich in ruhe lassen sollen und ich eine Kopie meiner Login Daten haben möchte, sollte sie mich nicht in ruhe lassen gibts ne Klage, und somit war das Gespräch zuende.

5 Sekunden später hatte ich eine E-Mail mit den "Beweisen" im postkasten indem unter anderem folgendes stand:
"Die Probezeit umfasst bei unseren Produkten 14 Tage gemäß der gesetzlichen  Vorgabe und beginnt mit der erstmaligen Inanspruchnahme unserer Leistung, also  mit Ihrem ersten Eintritt in Ihren persönlichen Kundenbereich am 03.12.2008,  16:53:14 Uhr. Bitte beachten Sie: Mit Ihrer Angebotsannahme durch Ihren Klick in  unserem Werbeangebot treten Sie direkt in Ihren Kundenbereich ein. Ein Widerruf  kann von Ihnen innerhalb dieser Frist per Email, Fax oder Brief jederzeit  ausgesprochen werden."

Anlage 1 ist sowas wie ein vordruck den Sie wohl benutzen wenn sie einen Anschreiben.

*Anlage** II 
*Ein Screenshot unserer  Bestätigungsmail ist hier einsehbar:
(Der Screenshot sagt nix über mich aus es ist nur ein Muster)

*Anlage** III
*Ein Screenshot des  Kundenbereichs ist hier einsehbar:
(ja mit dem Namen Max Mustermann)

Hab auf diese E-Mail dann hiermit geantwortet
"BODY {     FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma, Arial } * {     FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma, Arial }Guten Tag, da ich bereits 2 Briefe von ihnen erhalten habe und bei ihnen angerufen  habe erhielt ich diesen Nachweis. Ich habe keine Leistungen bei ihnen beantragt,  in Anspruch genommen oder erhalten. Ich habe das Abonnement eines  Winnerking-Eintragsservices nicht bestellt. Die IP-Adresse, die Sie haben und  ebenso meine Mailadresse ist zu keiner Zeit durch eine Eingabe von mir  entstanden.  Am 3.12.08 um 16:53Uhr war ich auf Arbeit was mein Chef und meine  Arbeitskollegen bestätigen können! 

Ich werde keine Rechnung bezahlen da ich kein  Vertrag eingegangen bin, ich hab nicht mal einen Account und ein Password  angelegt. Hiermit bitte ich Sie mich in ruhe zu lassen, sollten Sie mich  weiterhin belästigen und mir irgendwelche Sachen unterstellen werde ich  Rechtliche schritte einleiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
...."

Ich warte nunmal die Antwort ab.

Mein Tip ihr dürft auf garkeinen Fall bezahlen!! Das ist dann sowas wie ein Schuldeingeständniss.

[...]

Mich regen solche Menschen einfach nur auf dennoch sollte man nen kühlen Kopf bewahren und nix unüberlegtes tun.

_[Nicht zum Thema Gehörendes entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## JamesCole (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich bin, glaube ich, ein sehr früher Magolino-Geschädigter uns verfolge dieses Forum quasi von Beginn an. Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, Ruhe bewahren und die [.....] ignorieren. Ich habe zig Mails bekommen (habe aufgehört, zu zählen) und 5 oder 6 Rechnungen, Mahnungen etc. Die ersten Briefe habe ich noch geöffnet, danach nur noch ungeöffnet zurückgehen lassen. (ganz einfach mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" dem Briefträger wieder mitgeben). Nach der 4 Mahnung (ultimative Drohung, letzte Mahnung vor der gerichtlichen Vollstreckung blablabla) ist nix mehr gekommen, und das ist jetzt über 6 Monate her.  Ich habe zwar auch bereits nach der ersten Mahnung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein offiziell wiedersprochen (Formschreiben dafür gibt es genug im Internet), aber letztendlich hat sich am Ende das bewahrheitet, was hier immer wieder betont wird: Egal, womit diese [.........] drohen - sie sind im _*UNRECHT*_ und könne Euch gar nichts.Was von denen teilweise gefordert wird, ist geradezu lachhaft. In einem Schreiben stand, ich müßte von meinem Provider den Nachweis erbringen, zu der von Ihnen angegeben Zeit nicht Online gewesen zu sein. Ich habe der [.....] gegenüber doch nichts nachzuweisen. Niemand von Euch muss das. Ich kann nur jedem aus eigener Erfahrung raten, schreibt vorsichtshalber einen formellen Widerspruch und ignoriert alles andere. Nicht einschüchtern lassne, die sind nicht besser als Straßenräuber, die nachts an der Bushaltestelle alte Omas überfallen.


----------



## Wuschi (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe am 15.01.09 per Mail eine Rechnung Magolino bekommen und die an dem Absender zurück geschickt. Prompt kam einen Tag später die Rechnung per Post. Darauf habe ich per Einschreiben Widerspruch eingelegt und dazu geschrieben, da von meiner Seite aus kein Vertrag zu stande kam, ich die Rechnung nicht zahle. Heute kam dann die Rechnung noch einmal, soll ich die einfach ignorieren............................


----------



## Wuschi (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Per Mail kam ja nur eine Rechnung, per Post heute die Zweite. Aber so wie ich hier einiges gelesen habe, werden es wohl noch mehr werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Wuschi schrieb:


> Aber so wie ich hier einiges gelesen habe, werden es wohl noch mehr werden.


Ja und  der Ton wird immer schärfer  :scherzkeks:

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Wuschi (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das kann dann ja noch lustig werden :-p 
Aber es muß sich ja für die lohnen, sonst würden sie nicht so einen Aufwand machen. Denke das doch etliche aus Angst bezahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Wuschi schrieb:


> Aber es muß sich ja für die lohnen,


Tut es und nicht zu knapp. 


Wuschi schrieb:


> Denke das doch etliche aus Angst bezahlen.


leider. Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen gehen von 10-30% aus


----------



## Wuschi (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ja und wenn man sich überlegt, über wie viele Jahre das schon so läuft


----------



## pafiro (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

vor eine woche habe ich meine erste brief bekommen, und heute,1 woche später ein zweites brief, und die laufzeit dazu ist bis 19.1.2010 also, kann ich mich glücklich schätzen! vorläufig tue ich die briefe sammlen, bin ich gespannt vieviel bekomme ich noch!


----------



## Wuschi (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Heute kam per Mail
"Wo habe ich das Abonnement meines Winnerking-Eintragsservices bestellt? 
Sehr geehrte Frau ......., blablabla einige Seiten, 
Habe doch gar nicht danach gefragt
Habt ihr denn schon mal durchgerechnet, wer von euch die meisten Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten hat


----------



## pafiro (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

also heute am 26-ste habe ich per mail ein zahlungserinnerung bekommen,  das letzte brief war am 24.-ste. ich muss sagen, sie probieren das geld zu kassieren. ich hoffe diese woche kommt keine mahnung mehr. na ja abwarten.


----------



## passer (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Gewinnstar.com wendet die selbe Masche wie Magolino mit den Script Emails an.
Ist wohl auch die selbe Firma.


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2009)

passer schrieb:


> Ist wohl auch die selbe Firma.


Das glaube ich nicht, auch wenn der Verdacht nahe liegt: 


> *Interweb Services GmbH*
> Blumenstraße 3
> 90762 Fürth


----------



## Ingrid (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Wuschi schrieb:


> Heute kam per Mail
> "Wo habe ich das Abonnement meines Winnerking-Eintragsservices bestellt?
> Sehr geehrte Frau ......., blablabla einige Seiten,
> Habe doch gar nicht danach gefragt
> Habt ihr denn schon mal durchgerechnet, wer von euch die meisten Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten hat


 


...ich habe fünf Rechnungen bekommen...seit Oktober 2008 ist "Ruhe"

LG Ingrid


----------



## Wuschi (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das sind ja nicht vile, ich habe  nach der Mail innerhalb von zwei Tagen zwei Zahlungerinnerungen bekommen. Na ja und  heute als E-Mail das volle Programm, wann und wo und *Widerrufsbelehrung,Bestätigung der Annahme des Probeangebots, Erste Zustellung unseres Produkts,Email-Werbeangebot usw*


----------



## iosef richard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi,binn auch neu im Forum,blos mit erger seit september 2008,wann ich von Mago team Kostenlose Newsletter erwartet habe,leider wie ihr weisst kam es nur stress,Zahlungserr.,3Mahnungen und die 4te (172 euro) mit Gerichtliche drohungen.ich bin auslander,Rumanien,ob da noch eine vielerwehnte Mahnbescheid antrifft,oder nicht.Binn doch etwas beruigt ,und danke fur eure tipps,erfahrungen und video von katzenjens.
Hatte von anfang sowiso nicht bezahlt,aus mein gehalt nicht erlaubt:unzufrieden:, leute zu futtern die kein erbarmen haben,aber mit jeden preis etwas verkaufen wollen.halte euch am laufenden.
Grusse an alle.


----------



## schickel (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich möchte mich nun auch mal wieder melden.....

Seit Monaten habe ich von denen nichts mehr gesehen oder gehört. Alle "Drohungen" sind nichts anderes als ein kleiner, warmer Kaninchenpups 

Immer locker bleiben...


----------



## Kaniboy (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe letztens auch so eine Rechnung per Post bekommen von Magolino dass ich ein Winnerking-Probeabo abgeschlossen habe und nicht widerrufen habe und soll 89€ bezahlen.Habe aber niemals da irgendwas abgeschlossen oder sonstiges. Jetzt heute habe ich eine E-Mail von denen bekommen mit Zahlungserinnerung. Also soll ich das alles einfach ignorieren oder soll ich denen eine Mail schreiben oder so? Ich hab noch nix gemacht bisher nur ignoriert also hab den noch nichts geschrieben oder so. Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## 1-1-1 (29 Januar 2009)

*Willkommen im Klub*

Hallo _*Kaniboy*_,

Du bist nicht alleine! Gut ist es erstmal, daß Du nichts unternommen hast und nichts unternehmen wirst. Alles einfach ignorieren und in der dadurch gewonnenen Zeit hier mal im Forum nachlesen.

Rein theoretisch (aber wirklich nur theoretisch) könnte mal ein Brief von einem Amtsgericht kommen (ist aber noch nie passiert); dann über das weitere Vorgehen  hier  informieren: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=266010


----------



## Plejaden (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo aus österreich

mich hat es auch erwischt habe von denen eine email bekommen mit der zahlungsaufforderung *von Magolino / *Winnerking-Eintragsservices 

von denen habe ich die zugangs daten bekommen ich konnte es nicht glauben und suchte die seite auf um zusehen was das soll. ich loggte mich ein weil ich verwundert war wie konnte ich zugangsdatenm haben wenn ich von denen nicht mal was weiß.

leider benutzte ich diesye daten ich hoffe es war kein fehler:wall:

außerdem ist die frist verstrichen 14 tage wegen dem wiederruf weil ich lange nicht das postfach göffnet habe und auch nicht zuhause war.


in der email war ein bild abgebildet die haben meine volle adresse und meinen Namen was soll ich tun?

danke wegen eurer hilfe


----------



## 1-1-1 (30 Januar 2009)

*N i c h t s !!!*

unternehmen!


----------



## Plejaden (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich habe denen aber vor lauter Überraschung geschrieben das ich weder etwas bestellt habe noch interesse an den produkten habe, das ich nichts bezahlen werde etc. 

mehr habe ich bis jetzt nicht nicht getan


----------



## Plejaden (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So also Emails vondenen kann ich nicht mehr bekommen da ich sie gesperrt habe es dringen keine mehr durch.

Jetzt meine Frgae: 


Wenn also per Post briefe von denen kommen sollten, soll ich diese nun öffnen und lesen

oder im geschlossenen zustand mit den worten "zurück an den Absender" 

zurücksenden?

mfg. Plejaden


----------



## jupp11 (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das mußt du schon selber entscheiden, ob du sie in den Müll schmeißt oder dir 
die Augen zuhältst oder eine  IMHO völlig sinnlose Brieffreundschaft eingehst:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wie schon oft hier erwähnt, lies dir die Beiträge in den verschiedenen Foren hier durch. Ich mache das seit Montag, denn ich bin genau wie Du,und zig Tausend Juser, auf die "Nutzlosbranche" reingefallen.:wall:
Einfach nix, aber auch gar nix weiter machen. Nimm´s mit Humor, Dir kann nichts passieren :-D. Die Abzocker leben von Einschüchterung,Angst und Unwissentheit. Auch bei Drohungen, nicht einschüchtern lassen. Die können Dir gar nichts. Lies einfach die Links und Beiträge hier durch.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

magoline "maggelt" jetzt schon im dritten Jahr und  hat bis heute nicht eine seiner  Drohungen wahr gemacht.

Eines der frühesten Drohspektakel, das wie üblich ausging wie das Hornberger Schiessen:
verbraucherrechtliches…  Magolino GmbH mahnt verbraucherrechtliches.de ab
Dort übrigens ein aktueller Aufruf des Bayrischen Rundfunk:


> 211 — Kontrovers       30. Januar 2009 | 10:54
> 
> Betroffene gesucht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wuschi (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Heute kam per Mail die 1. Mahnung, mal schauen wann dann die nächste kommt und wieviele es werden :-p


----------



## Oldiemaus (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

:wall:Habe heute schon die 2. Mahnung von *1000 Gratisproben* bekommen. Es ist eine wahre Unverschämtheit. Bisher habe ich mich nicht gerührt , da ja der eigentliche Urheber in *Dubai* sitzt.
Nun wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, daß der nächste Schritt das Inkassobüro sei.
Ich bin gespannt, wer den längeren Atem hat.
Bei Mogolino war ich so blöd und habe gezahlt.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Oldiemaus schrieb:


> da ja der eigentliche Urheber in *Dubai* sitzt.


Da sitzt der Briefkasten.  Die Urheber sitzen schon in Deutschland, verstecken 
sich aber hinter solchen Tarnadressen.
Sollte sich jeder denken können,  warum sie das tun.


----------



## LordTerm (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen  Bin neu hier in diesem Forum   Also: Habe auch in einer Mail von Magolino einen Link angeklickt und zack hatte ich ein probeabo.Habe das sofort per Mail wiederrufen/gekündigt . Was meint Ihr ..reicht die mail aus oder sollte es schon ein Einschreiben sein ?  Gruß lord


----------



## dater (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> reicht die mail aus oder sollte es schon ein Einschreiben sein ? Gruß lord


Man sollte überlegen ob man überhaupt was schreiben sollte.Klick mal die Links oben an und lies Dich mal durch


----------



## LordTerm (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jo schon alles klar ..aber die haben meine Adresse leider schon ... kann mir auch schon denken woher. Also hab ich mal diese Kündigung des Probeabos gemacht ..iss ja noch innerhalb des Probe zeitraums. Wollte halt nur wissen ob so eine Mail reicht oder doch lieber Einschreiben.Wie gesagt sie haben meine Adresse leider schon Hatte schonmal sowas mit Produktproben..da ging das mit nicht reagieren ..die hatten meine Adresse nämlich nicht .


----------



## dater (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> Wie gesagt sie haben meine Adresse leider schon


Na und,lass sie doch haben.Das ändert nichts an der Rechtslage


----------



## LordTerm (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Danke für deine Antworten   Werds wohl mal wieder aussitzen ^^ ich mein die Kündigung innerhalb des Testzeitraums per Mail iss ja raus . So gesehen dürfte ich da eh nix mehr von hören.  mal gucken was als nächstes passiert ^^


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



LordTerm schrieb:


> mal gucken was als nächstes passiert ^^



Das hier.
Antispam e.V. -  - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## eisblume (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo
Auch ich habe heute so ein brief erhalten von magolino 
die wollen 89,88 euro von mir ich frage mich warum ich kenne diese
firma nicht, und ich habe auch nie ein abo mit dennen abgeschlossen das sollen die 
mir mal beweissen lol.ich habe nur ab und zu bei gewinn spielen teilgenommen was ich jetzt nicht mehr tun werde .man muss sehr aufpassen auf welchen seiten man geht nur noch [......]  man,man.

es grüßt die eisblume.


----------



## LordTerm (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Genau..so sind die wohl auch an meine Daten gekommen . Ein seriöses Gewinnspiel ..dachte ich zumindest...ab jetzt iss Schluss mit dem Zeug ,man gewinnt eh nie was.  So einen Brief hab ich ja zum Glück noch nicht bekommen...sollte ich eigentlich auch nicht,weil iss ja gekündigt. Nur wenn ich das so lese über diese Firma kommt vermutlich doch ne Rechnung,weil die Kündigung mit Sicherheit nicht zur Kenntniss genommen wird.  jetzt geht das schon wieder los ...hatte ja schonmal das Vergnügen mit der Sinnlosbranche....


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



eisblume schrieb:


> die wollen 89,88 euro von mir



89,88 € *haben wollen* und *sie auch bekommen* sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge. :sun:

Dieser "Unternehmer" zieht diese Masche jetzt schon seit Jahren durch, aber ein Prozess gegen einen "säumigen Schuldner" ist seitens dieses "Unternehmens" bisher nicht bekannt geworden.
Alle diese Droh- und Mahnschreiben sind folglich als hohle Phrasen einzustufen.


----------



## Ingrid (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Wuschi schrieb:


> Heute kam per Mail die 1. Mahnung, mal schauen wann dann die nächste kommt und wieviele es werden :-p


 
..Wuschi...es werden bestimmt noch 4 Mahnungen kommen...cool bleiben.
LG I.*


----------



## passer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Ingrid schrieb:


> ..Wuschi...es werden bestimmt noch 4 Mahnungen kommen...cool bleiben.
> LG I.*



4 Mahnungen per Email und diesselben per Post.:-D      Annahme verweigert und zurück.
Huch kostenloses Klopapapier !!! 

Und danach noch Emails, mit dem Angebot einen kostenlosen DVD Player erhalten wenn man die Rechnung doch noch zahlt.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



passer schrieb:


> Huch kostenloses Klopapapier !!!


Nö, das wär mir zu hautunfreundlich. Da  bevorzuge ich doch lieber dreilagiges.
Vielleicht könnte man den Laden  überreden,  es darauf zu drucken, wäre auch im Sinne des Umweltschutzes


----------



## dater (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



> mit dem Angebot einen kostenlosen DVD Player erhalten


Da kannste Dir auch gleich einen Player kaufen:scherzkeks:


----------



## LordTerm (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



dater schrieb:


> Da kannste Dir auch gleich einen Player kaufen:scherzkeks:



 gibts sogar fast schon Recorder für ^^


----------



## eisblume (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich weiß nur das diese firma magolino von mir keinen cent bekommen...
ich unterstütze keine { edit] ..sollen die mir noch 10mal anmahnen das interisiert mich nicht die bohne.. bin stink sauer das der kleine bürger darauf herein fallen muß und warum überhaupt so ne firma wie magolino bestehen darf, das ist doch[ edit] was die da machen greift denn da keiner ein ???oder was soll das..eigendlich müssen sich alle bedroffene zusammen tun und gemeinsam dagegen angehen  ....es gibt so viele [ edit] im internet das man sich garnicht mehr traut überhaupt noch ins internet zu gehen ...so welchen [ edit]  müsste man das handwerk legen aber wie...


----------



## dater (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele die Rechnung jetzt doch bezahlen und auf den DVD Player hoffen den sie zu 99.99999 % nie bekommen werden
Wie geldgeil muss man sein um auf solche Klamotten zu kommen?

Also wie gehabt-Nicht zahlen


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Zuckerbrot und Peitsche halt.
Warum sollten die das Teil nicht liefern? Kostet keine 15,- Euro im Grosshandel und wird erst geliefert (5,- Euro Porto) wenn der Kunde seine 90,- Rechnung gezahlt hat. Bleiben satte 70,- Euro Gewinn. Das Angebot wird ausserdem nur hartnäckigen Nichtzahlern gemacht die man sonst eh abschreiben müsste.


----------



## dater (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

90 Euro fürn DVD Player?Die Dinger gibts schon für 20 Euro,und die sind garnicht mal so schlecht.Ich behaupte einfach mal dass die Teile nie ausgeliefert werden.Ist wieder so ein kläglicher Versuch die Leute zum Zahlen zu bewegen.Mal sehen wann der erste Tread dazu hier auftaucht


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Einer der wenigen Fälle in denen jemand aus der Nutzlosbranche wegen Betruges verknackt wurde war der Bursche der die zusätzlich zum Abo versprochenen MP3-Player nicht lieferte. Warum sollten die Betreiber von Magolino genauso bescheuert sein und nicht liefern. Es bleiben doch 70 Euro Gewinn ohne sich strafbar zu machen.


> Ist wieder so ein kläglicher Versuch die Leute zum Zahlen zu bewegen.


Sagte ich doch, Zuckerbrot wenn Peitsche nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Plejaden (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

also ich stellte vor zwei tagen eine Anfrage an - ombudsmann.at und mir wurde gesagt das diese sch... firma nicht einmal vor gericht zog wie denn auch wenn man selbst [.....] ist !

 ICH HABE VON DENEN KEINE ANGST MEHR soviel steht nun fest und die bekommen nicht einen cent von mir vorher geh ich lieber in den Tod als daß diese Menschen die nicht nichtmal die Hundes.... wert sind von mir was bekommen. 

Desweiteren können die höchstens von mir Drohungen bekommen damit denen der Ars.... einmal auf grundeis geht es wird höchstens zeit für einen gegenschlag verbündet euch und rennt denen die türe ein die gehören an den Pranger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lukki (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

super forum hier
habe heute auch die E-mail mit 89,90 bekommen.
Dannn werd ich mich mal richtig anstrengen mit ignorieren und NICHTS tun.
DANKE für die Infos ("Brieffreundschaft ...")
lukki :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



lukki schrieb:


> Dannn werd ich mich mal richtig anstrengen mit ignorieren und NICHTS tun.


die Steigerung davon ist "nicht mal ignorieren"


----------



## LordTerm (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich hab doch tatsache eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen auf meine mail *gg*  Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt obs trotzdem rechnungen hagelt ^^   Gruß lord


----------



## jupp das rind (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

muh zusammen möge der fladen mit euch sein .
gestern haben die deppen mir nach 2 monaten einen fetten brief geschickt meine kundendaten und noch so viel unnützes zeug.
ich anworte den deppen uff jede mail macht mir echt spass mit so verstrahlten zu schreiben.
macht euch nicht verrückt zahlt den hirnlosen keinen cent.
allein vor gericht müssten die erklären wo sie eure daten her haben.
hab den nie meine anschrift mitgeteil oder war jede im kundencenter.
denk mal dat bei euch allen so ist.
allen noch ein schönes we wünsche.


----------



## bella (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe etwa im November letzten Jahres auch solch eine Rechnung der Firma Magolino bekommen.
Ich habe denen genau 1x eine Mail geschickt, dass ich nicht´s von Ihnen angefordert oder bestellt habe. Daraufhin habe ich dann eine Mail und einen Brief mit meinen angeblichen Daten erhalten.
Seitdem habe ich etwa 3-4 Mails bekommen, die ich nicht mehr öffne, sondern sofort lösche.
Ausserdem habe ich in der Zeit - auch heute gerade wieder - Briefe von denen bekommen. Diese bringe ich dann jedesmal zur Post und lasse sie mit " Annahme verweigert" zurückgehen. Ich werde doch nicht einen einzigen Cent für die ausgeben.  Sehr merkwürdig finde ich, dass mein Nachname jedesmal völlig falsch geschrieben wird, also kann ich mich da nicht angemeldet haben. Aber da muß man sich doch ehrlich fragen, woher die diese Daten haben. Im übrigen finde ich es auch unglaublich, dass solche Firmen machen können, was sie wollen, denn es handelt sich dabei doch eindeutig um Betrug. Allein wenn man sich mal vorstellt, wie viele Leute bei solcher Post die Panik bekommen und das bezahlen. Da müsste man doch unbedingt was machen.


----------



## schnica (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe am 07.02. eine Rechnung von magolino erhalten über 89,88€. ich habe aber nie einen auftrag an die gegeben. ich habe auch nie ihre versprochenen geschenke erhalten,w ie mp3-player. die bestätigungsmail des probeabos habe ich am 8.2. erhalten. angeblich soll ich es am 13.01. abgeschlossen haben. 
hab denen ne mail geschrieben, dass ich die bestätigungsmail erst nach der rechnung erhalten habe und es somit rechtswidrig ist und das ich nie mich bei denen registriert hab. jetzt ham die mir lauter zeug geschickt mit denen sie mir beweisen wollen das ich es doch war. 
ich hab aba nix abgeshclossen und wie schon gesgat eine bestätigungsmail des probeabos kam erst nach der rechnung.

kann ich die rechnung einfach ignorieren oder steht irgendwann der gerichtsvollzieher vor der tür?

erschwerendkommt noch dazu das ich diese rechnung gar nichts zahlen könnte, da ich noch schülerin bin und kein festes einkommen habe.


----------



## jupp das rind (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

[ edit]  die drohen und dann hören uff.dat letzte ist drohung mit gericht und dat machen nicht weil verlieren würden.zahl bloss keinen cent.les dir alles in ruhe hier durch.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnica schrieb:


> oder steht irgendwann der gerichtsvollzieher vor der tür?.


 zusammen mit dem Osterhasen und dem Weihnachtsmann.  :scherzkeks:

Ernsthaft. Ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst wenn jemand eine gerichtlich bestätigte Forderung 
nicht bezahlt ( Juristen  mal wegsehen)
Den Gang zum Gericht  scheuen diese Typen aber wie  der Teufel das Weihwasser. 
Also entspann dich und denk an was anderes/schönes.


----------



## schnica (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich kann ja gar nicht bezahlen. ich bin grad mal 18. ich hab regelrecht angst, dass da sich was draus entwickelt, weil diese mail die se mir geschickt haben, klingt wasserdicht(habe wirtschaftsleistungskurs und nehm grad betrug und sowas in recht durch). die mogeln sich da gut durch. die behaupten das ich mails bekommen hab etc. aba ich hab nie was bekommen. außer am samstag die rechnung und sonntag die bestätigung des probeabos


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Bevor du  hier weiter Hektik verbreitest, lies  erst mal was andere dir antworten
 und  vor allem auch die Infos (Links oben auf der Seite)


----------



## jupp das rind (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hast du den jemals deine ardesse gegeben.needat sind [ edit] mehr nicht.eine ip und mail adi ist wohl kein vertrag les dir hier alles durch dann geht deine angst wech.die letzte drohung ist mit gericht die wird aber nie kommen.die müssten erstmal erklären wo sie deine persönlichen daten herhaben.zeugen gegen die bekommt genug.kannst auch mal nee mail an die verbraucherzentrale schicken.bei aldi und co musste auch nixs kaufen nur weil ware angefasst hast.mach dir keine sorgen die drohen nee janze weile.die hoffen doch dat viele aus angst zahlen seih bloss nicht so dumm  [ edit]


----------



## schnica (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich hab denen nicht meine daten gegeben. hab mir die vorigen seiten durchgelesen und auch nach magolino gegoogelt. überall wird gesgat das man es ignorieren soll. werd ich auch machen, aba ein ungutes gefühl habe ich trotzdem


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnica schrieb:


> aba ein ungutes gefühl habe ich trotzdem


dazu besteht  keinerlei Grund


----------



## LordTerm (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ignoriere die Brüder einfach ...die drohen viel wenn der Tag lang iss. [ edit]  Ich mach das auch nicht das erste mal durch .Damals beganns mit nem Produktprüfer ABO .  Also einfach ignorieren..deren Mail als Spam makieren.Und erst reagieren sollte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen


----------



## schnica (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

habe ja anfangs noch mit denen mail kontakt gehabt, wenn man es so nennen mag. aba da kam immer nur allgemeines blabla und nun schicken se mir immer wieder die selben mails bezüglich widerrufsbelehrung. also so langsam aba sicher kann ich nur noch drüber lachen^^


----------



## Wuschi (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Bei mir kam huete die 1. Mahnung, bei Onlinezahlung, dürfe ich allerdings 10,00€ abziehen :-pAber da können sie lange warten


----------



## schnica (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ja das schreiben se mir auch jedesmal^^
was auffällt ist, dass die immer nur allgemein schrieben und die mals auch noch mit rechtschreibfehler gespickt sind.

die können lange warten das ich zahle^^


----------



## Wuschi (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Die ganze Sache hat aber auch ein Vorteil, so hat die Post genug zu tun :-p
So ist richtig schnica, ja nicht zahlen


----------



## schnica (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

so allmählich werden die mails aber immer persönlicher, also regelrecht an meinen Fall angepasst


----------



## jupp das rind (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ist wohl in allen fällen so .


----------



## LordTerm (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

wie jetzt ..??  du liest den Müll noch ^^  ich würde da gleich den Spamfilter drauf ansetzen ^^


----------



## schnica (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich les es noch un gib dann genauso geschwollene antworten wie die^^


----------



## pafiro (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also kürzlich habe ich eine zahlungserinnerung per post, und per mail 2 tage später, das ich zahlen soll. Kurze zeit haben sie mir 4 briefe und 2 mails geschickt. Ich sammle, wie lange noch....?! Sie sind immer drangeblieben, ich weiss nicht wie lange noch....??!! Na ja zahlen tue ich gar nicht! Ich weiss, das ich gar nicht mit diese firma zu tun gehabt!


----------



## passer (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jeder der "Kunde" von Magolino ist und nicht zahlt

bekommt: 4 Emails und 4 Briefe mit gleichen Inhalt
weitere Emails mit Rabatten wenn man online zahlt 
bzw. eine DVD Player wird für die Zahlung in Aussicht gestellt.

Wahrscheinlich scheinen noch genug Leute eingeschüchtert zu zahlen
denn 4 Briefe kosten ja auch Porto.


----------



## jupp das rind (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

bei all den unfreiwilligen und wird auch freiwillige geben bei der masse hat je einer mal einen preis über winnerking gewonnen und wenns nur nee tüte gummibären war.
les hier nixs von fröhlichen gewinnern normal müssten bei der masse doch welche geben.


----------



## schnica (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

also heut hab ich mal gar nix von denen gehört. hab bisher ja mail kontakt mit denen gehabt un nun ham se mir nimma geantwortet^^

hätte gestern bezahlen sollne, hab ich aba net gemacht


----------



## SamRoger (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen
Auch ich bin seit November in die Falle von Magolino geraten. Ich habe aber auf Anhieb dieses interessante Forum gefunden. Nach durchlesen aller Beiträge habe ich mich entschieden nicht zu zahlen. Da einige von euch mich sehr motiviert haben möchte ich mich bei euch bedanken. Am Mittwoch 11.02.2009 kam im Bayerischen Fernsehen unter Kontrovers ein Bericht über Magolino.
Wer es verpasst hat kann den Bericht auf Video unter

Kontrovers: Willkür, Wahnwitz, Wurstigkeit: WAHNSINN! | Kontrovers | Bayerisches Fernsehen | BR

ansehen.


----------



## Pakratius (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi Leute,
ich habe am letzten Samstag auch ne Mahnung per Post bekommen,
sehr schön, besonders weil da als Datum von Ihrer letzten Email der 00.00.0000 angegeben wurde:wall:


Ich schicke deren Emails, auch die angeblichen Nachweise immer per Weiterleitung an deren Emailadresse zurück :scherzkeks:


----------



## schnica (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

habe heute die erste zahlungserinnerung erhalten. is echt witzig formuliert^^


----------



## LordTerm (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



SamRoger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Auch ich bin seit November in die Falle von Magolino geraten. Ich habe aber auf Anhieb dieses interessante Forum gefunden. Nach durchlesen aller Beiträge habe ich mich entschieden nicht zu zahlen. Da einige von euch mich sehr motiviert haben möchte ich mich bei euch bedanken. Am Mittwoch 11.02.2009 kam im Bayerischen Fernsehen unter Kontrovers ein Bericht über Magolino.
> Wer es verpasst hat kann den Bericht auf Video unter
> 
> ...



 Danke Dir ..den hatte ich echt verpasst


----------



## Berry (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen,

man bin ich froh, das ich euer Forum gefunden habe. Ich habe auch von magolino erst eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen dann gestern meine 1. Mahnung. Habe aber auf keine dieser E-Mails bis jetzt reagiert 
Na wenn ich das hier alles lese, dann besteht mir ja noch was vor. Ich werde es mal alles in Ruhe abwarten. Ich hatte erst überlegt, vielleicht doch zu zahlen...aber WOFÜR???? Ich habe nirgends einen Vertrag im Internet abgeschlossen. Ich danke euch hier nochmals für die super Tips...werde natürlich NIX bezahlen


----------



## LordTerm (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wenn man bedenkt das es trotzdem Mahnungen und Rechnungen hagelt ... keine eine die bezahlt hat ... und die wird trotzdem weiter belästigt


----------



## LordTerm (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

kenne eine sollte das heissen ..sorry


----------



## Berry (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Oh man die sind aber wirklich ziemlich abgeschmackt von magolino....ich glaube die merken wirklich selber nichts mehr :roll:


----------



## LordTerm (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

jepp das kannste laut sagen ..aber WIR sitzen in diesem Fall am längeren Hebel  Hab ich meiner Bekannten auch so gesagt .


----------



## SamRoger (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich kann mir vorstellen das von 100 Rechnungen leider 50 gleich bezahlt werden und weitere 30 den Druck durch die Mahnungen nicht aushalten werden und auch bezahlen.:wall:  Wenn sich Fernsehsendungen wie Kontrovers damit beschäftigen, kann man davon ausgehen das pro Jahr einige Tausend Internetuser in die Falle gehen. Und wenn nur 70% dieser User bezahlen hat diese Firma schon gewonnen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



SamRoger schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen das von 100 Rechnungen leider 50 gleich bezahlt werden und weitere 30 den Druck durch die Mahnungen nicht aushalten werden und auch bezahlen.:wall: .


Es sind nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen 10-30%,  aber das ist immer noch genug bzw viel zu viel, da es je nach Nutzlosseiten sich zwischen einigen tausend bis hunderttausenden Betroffenen  bewegt.
Kann  sich jeder ausrechnen wieviel dabei "rumkommt"


----------



## Pakratius (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So, 2. Mahnung ist da, schön für die Leute:-p
dann sammeln wir mal !
Ich warte auf das Schreiben von Ihrem "Rechtsbeistand"


> *Z W E I T E    M A H N U N G*
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr (bin ich mit gemeint )  ,
> ...


----------



## Pakratius (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

_Geändert von Heiko Grund: persönliche Daten inkl. Passwort entfernt  - weiter anonymisiert _






 

Danke HEIKO fürs schnelle editieren, habs zu spät gesehen !


----------



## schnica (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

also man merkt richtig, dass das alles nur [edit] sind und das die schreiben einfach nur von einem computer automatisch abgeschickt werden. ich hab denen eine frage gestellt und habe als antwort eine mail erhalten, die ich shcon 5 mal erhalten habe und die nicht mal im ansatz auf meine frage geantwortet hat^^ich finds nur noch lustig^^


----------



## LordTerm (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnica schrieb:


> ich finds nur noch lustig^^



 viel mehr Leuten müsste es so gehen ...dann müssten die endlich mal arbeiten ^^


----------



## sweetlilbilly (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

so, ich bin da auch drauf reingefallen, hab aber von Anfang an nicht reagiert (hatte nach der ersten Rechnung mal gegooglet und bin zum glück prompt hier gelandet)

Und ich glaub, da hat sich heute mal wieder bestätigt, dass da alles einfach nur automatisch rausgeschickt wird: die 2.Mahnung, die Pakratius heute erhalten hat, kam mir doch sehr bekannt vor: ich hab heute exakt das gleiche erhalten- bis auf den Namen natürlich stimmt alles 1 zu 1 überein- inklusive sämtlicher Daten, wann was die bisherigen Rechnungen/Mahnungen raus sind und bis wann ich zahlen soll:scherzkeks:

Mal sehen, wie lange es bis zur nächsten Mahnung dauert:roll:


----------



## Pakratius (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Genauso ist es sweetlilbilly..ich schreibe denen seit ein paar Wochen verschiedene unschöne Mails zurück..es kommt immer nur dasselbe..diese Mahnung eben wieder..das 2. Mal für heute !
Man kann sich einen Spass draus machen, denen zu schreiben und es kommt immer dasselbe..also nicht ernstnehmen die ganze Sache, vor Gericht ( wenn es mal soweit kommen sollte,eher unwahrscheinlich) hat diese Sache einfach keine Beweisgrundlage !
Ips dürfen vom Provider nur dann rausgegeben werden, wenn eine Strafsache vorliegt..Mord oder so Ähnliche Sachen !
Also kein Bange, alles nur warme Luft..geniesse es was die Schreiben !

Mfg
Pakratius


----------



## schickel (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Die "warme Luft" ist bei mir inzwischen schon gefroren  Halbes Jahr ist es her, dass ich die vierte Mahnung und letzte Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen habe... Einfach alles ignorieren, nicht einfach gewesen für mich, aber das Forum hier hat mir den Mut zum durchhalten gegeben.


----------



## blowfish (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



LordTerm schrieb:


> ...dann müssten die endlich mal arbeiten ^^



Warum und vor allen wer? Ich denke mal eher, die Poster hier sollten es endlich mal merken, dass sie da mit einem Computer eine Brieffreundschaft haben.
Sie sollen den Mahndrohmüll endlich mal dort entsorgen wo er hingehört, nehmlich im Papierkorb.


----------



## LordTerm (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich meinte eigentlich das dann diese Typen die dahinterstecken ihr Geld endlich mit richtiger Arbeit verdienen müssten. Is mir schon klar das da nur automatisierte Antworten gibt


----------



## sweetlilbilly (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



blowfish schrieb:


> ...dass sie da mit einem Computer eine Brieffreundschaft haben...



die hab ich doch von anfang an vermieden


----------



## camer1 (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen
war Anfang des Jahres 2008 schon mal hier, als Betroffener oder Opfer. War sehr gut was ich hier an Infos bekommen habe.
Habe alle Post von der Firma wieder zum Postamt getragen mit bitte " zurück an Absender, Absender zahlt Rückporto "
nach 4 Anschreiben ist nichts mehr gekommen. 
könnte auf Dauer wohl zu teuer für die Typen sein. 
Es ist jedenfalls Ruhe bei mir.
Gruß an alle, nicht zahlen, alles wird gut
Gruß Camer 1


----------



## passer (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jeder bekommt 4 Schreiben von dieser "Firma".:sun:
Egal ob er den Brief verweigert oder nicht.
Aber die Portokosten gehen ja zu lasten von Margarinenklo .


----------



## lukki (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

... aber sparsam sind die doch auch noch. meine erste erinnerung kam frankiert als infopost und offen. das ist wohl der billige tarif der post für die nicht  persönliche massenbriefverteilung. und damit ... zurück in den gelben briefkasten "adressat unbekannt - zurück an absender" 
:-D
viel spass noch allerseits

lukki


----------



## sweetlilbilly (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich hab wohl das glück, dss die meine adresse nicht haben- krieg bisher nur das generve per email:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



sweetlilbilly schrieb:


> krieg bisher nur das generve per email:-D



Prima. Alles weitere regelt ein Spamfilter.


----------



## Pakratius (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Habe eben das hier gefunden in nem anderen Forum, schon geil... die müssten in den Knast wegen Ihren Geschäftsmethoden !



> Auserdem habe ich noch vergessen zu sagen,
> 
> nachdem ich Mago aufgeklärt habe, das nicht ich sonder mein tochter den klick gemacht hat, und ich nicht mit der vertrag einverstanden war, kamm die aufforderung ein geburtsurkunde zu schicken, dies habe ich dann auch gemacht, und der antwort von Mago :
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Diese schwachsinnige Antwort von Magolino bestätigt wieder einmal unsere Empfehlung, keine Brieffreundschaft mit Nutzlosanbietern anzufangen. Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben antwortet (egal, wie berechtigt seine Argumente sind...), wird neue schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


----------



## JamesCole (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Pakratius schrieb:


> Habe eben das hier gefunden in nem anderen Forum, schon geil... die müssten in den Knast wegen Ihren Geschäftsmethoden !


 
Der Punkt ist doch der, daß die gar kein Recht haben, die Geburtsurkunde  Deiner Tochter oder irgendetwas anderes anzufordern, das gehört alles zu deren Drohgebahren. Du mußt denen gar nix beweisen, die sind im Unrecht und du im Recht. Nicht du mußt beweisen, daß kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, sonder die müssen beweisen, daß ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist., und das können sie nicht. Wenn du behauptest, du wärst im Urlaub gewesen, fordern die Dich auf, eine schriftliche Bestätigung des Reiseveranstalters einzureichen.:wall::wall: - absolut lächerlich 
Laßt Euch doch nicht einschüchtern und reagiert nicht auf diesen Laden. 
Die existieren nur deshalb, weil es immer noch genug Dumme gibt, die irgendwann zahlen. Ich selbst habe das durchlaufen, etliche Mails - etliche Rechnungen und Mahnungen - immer fleißig ignoriert, irgendwann ist Schluß und du hörst nix mer von denen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



JamesCole schrieb:


> Die existieren nur deshalb, weil es immer noch genug Dumme gibt, die irgendwann zahlen. .


Dumm ist ein zu harter Ausdruck. Eingeschüchtert, leichtsinnig im Umgang mit  
persönlichen Daten und unerfahren trifft es eher.


----------



## Santana (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich wurde auch vor 3 Tagen "Opfer" dieses Vereins. Nachdem ich eine Mail mit meinen Zugangsdaten bekam, wurde mir erst bewusst, dass ich da in die Falle getappt war. Sofort schickte ich eine Mail und widerrief den Vertrag, der ja keiner war, mit sofortiger Wirkung. Und siehe da, heute bekam ich nachstehende Mail. Na also, geht doch. :-D



> Widerrufsbestätigung
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> ...


----------



## LordTerm (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

jupp son Ding hab ich auch bekommen


----------



## Pakratius (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Santana schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch vor 3 Tagen "Opfer" dieses Vereins. Nachdem ich eine Mail mit meinen Zugangsdaten bekam, wurde mir erst bewusst, dass ich da in die Falle getappt war. Sofort schickte ich eine Mail und widerrief den Vertrag, der ja keiner war, mit sofortiger Wirkung. Und siehe da, heute bekam ich nachstehende Mail. Na also, geht doch. :-D


 

Du täuscht Dich Santana, in einigen Tagenbekommst Du evt. trotzdem eine Rechnung bzw. Mahnung von denen !
Dieses wurde auch schon desöfteren in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, weil es ja sein kann, das manche Menschen trotzdem bezahlen, dann wird wieder eine fadenscheinige Mitgiledschaft vorgekaukelt!

Les mal den Brief genau durch, dieser eine Satz beinhaltet das, was ich meine    
Sollten Sie unser Magazin mehrmals (z.B. unter einem anderen Namen) oder weitere Magazine aus unserem Angebot angefordert haben, muss jede Probebestellung unter Angabe der jeweiligen Kundennummer separat widerrufen werden um die Widerrufsfrist einzuhalten. Sollten Sie weitere Zahlungsaufforderung zur Kundennummer xxxxxxx erhalten, betrachten Sie diese selbstverständlich als gegenstandslos. 

Und das wird bestimmt sein, weil die Daten automatisch an andere Gewinnspielseiten weitergeleitet werden, die auch zu Magolino gehören!


----------



## LordTerm (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

da haste schon recht ... nur da werden die Mahnungen unfrei an Absender zurückgeschickt . Der überlegt sich das dann sehr genau  kostet ja ...


----------



## Santana (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



LordTerm schrieb:


> da haste schon recht ... nur da werden die Mahnungen unfrei an Absender zurückgeschickt . Der überlegt sich das dann sehr genau  kostet ja ...



Genau so werde ich mich dann auch verhalten, wenn trotzdem weitere Rechnungen/Mahnungen usw. kommen sollten.


----------



## Loju57 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Auch ich bin ein Opfer der Fa. Magolino.....



Hallo,

Nochmals teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich Ihre Plattform nicht kenne. Keine Ahnung - wer, wo was sich für mich hier angemeldet hat. Morgens befinde ich mich nachweislich nie im Internet, DA ich DA beruflich im Außendienst unterwegs bin.


Ich bitte um außerordentliche Kündigung, DA es sich hier wohl um die Eintragung eines 10-jährigen Kindes handelt. Ansonsten werde ich mich an den Verbraucherschutz wenden, eine Anzeige schalten und meinen Anwalt einschalten.

[edit]


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

verbraucherrechtliches…  Winnerking/Magolino locken in Vertragsfalle


> Winnerking/Magolino locken in Vertragsfalle
> Montag, 2. März 2009
> 
> Die Magolino GmbH treibt mal wieder ihr Unwesen und lockt Verbraucher in die Vertragsfalle. Diesmal mit neuer Anschrift (Strümpellstr. 8, 91052 Erlangen) und neuem Geschäftsführer (Boris Hingelbaum). Betroffene können die Zahlung aber getrost verweigern.


----------



## SamRoger (2 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Auch ich wünsche keinen Brieffreundschaft mit M, deshalb war ich heute bei der Post, meinen dritten Brief unfrei nach Erlangen zu schicken.   :handreib:


----------



## pafiro (6 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

kürzlich habe ich ein mail (zahlungserinnerun) und gestern ein mahnung bekommen, und ich muss 10 Euro mehr zahlen. Sie geben einfach nicht auf. Zahlen tue ich nicht, weil ich unschuldig bin, basta!:bla:


----------



## schnica (7 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

bei mir müsste demnächst die 1.mahnung eintreffen, da ich wieder nicht gezahlt habe^^


----------



## Ingrid (8 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnica schrieb:


> bei mir müsste demnächst die 1.mahnung eintreffen, da ich wieder nicht gezahlt habe^^


 @schnica, du wirst jetzt bestimmt noch 3 Mahnungen bekommen, dann ist Ruhe, bei mir war es so.
LG Ingrid


----------



## schnica (9 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich hoffe das es so ist.
es wird sich aba noch ne ganze weile ziehen


----------



## jonkelz (11 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Ich bin neu hier!!  Habe gestern auch eine Rechnung von Magolino bekommen. Die Widerrufsfrist ist angeblich schon vorbei. Soll ich den Vertrag der ja eigentlich gar nicht besteht nun kündigen? Habe gelesen das man die Rechnungen, Erinnerungen, Mahnungen nicht bezahlen soll !? Vielleicht kann mir jemand nochmal seine Erfahrung schildern. Grüsse Jonkelz:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (11 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.
Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## jonkelz (11 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Meinen Sie es nützt etwas die Email Adresse zu löschen? Die Hausadresse haben sie scheinbar nicht. Gruss Jonkelz


----------



## JamesCole (12 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jonkelz schrieb:


> Meinen Sie es nützt etwas die Email Adresse zu löschen? Die Hausadresse haben sie scheinbar nicht. Gruss Jonkelz


 
Meine Erfahrung:

-Widerspruch per Einschreiben und Rückantwort eingelegt  (entsprechende   Vorlagen gibts es mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer, mal hier im Forum suchen)

-zunächst auf E-Mails geantwortet, immer nur Standardantworten bekommen, egal ob seriöser Widerspruch, Beschimpfung, Verarsche oder sonstiges "Sich-über den Laden-Lustig-machen"

-nach dem 3. Brief und der 10. Email (geschätzt) alle Mails gelöscht und alle Briefe mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" zurückgehen lassen. 

>> völlig egal, ob und wie man reagiert, die ziehen ihr Standardprogramm durch, wenn du nach der soundsovielten   Mail/Rechnung/Mahnung nicht zahlst, lassen sie dich in Ruhe.

Wenn die nicht mal deine Postadresse haben, kannst du doch völlig enstpannt sein. Und warum sollst du deine Mail Adresse löschen.
Du kannst alles von denen beruhigt ignorieren und löschen. Nur keine Bange!!!


----------



## jonkelz (12 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Können die aber nicht doch noch irgendwie die Postadresse rausfinden?
Der Vertrag läuft ja laut denen 1 Jahr, ist das dann alles hinfällig? Oder fängt das ganze Theater dann nach nem Jahr wieder an?
Also ich glaub ich werd dann mal gar nicht reagieren, oder ?! Bin mir da auch noch ein bisschen unschlüssig.


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jonkelz schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ich werd dann mal gar nicht reagieren,


Weiser Entschluss


----------



## leanh2 (12 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute
 Ich habe schon 2 Briefe und eine Email von Magolino bekommen. Mein Problem ist: ich bin umgezogen. ( Im gleichem Wohnheim, aber in anderes Zimmer ). Und Magolino wird immer Briefe ans mein altes Zimmer schicken . Und es kann sein, dass die den gerechtlichen Mahnbescheid an mein altes Zimmer schicken wird, und dann  würde ich den nicht bekommen und könnte ich  diesen Mahnbescheid nicht widersprechen . Wass soll ich machen :-?
 Danke im Vorraus


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Eine Frage: Läufst  du immer mit einem Blitzableiter  auf dem Kopf rum?

So wahrscheinlich ist es, dass du so einen Wisch von diesem Laden bekommst


----------



## Pakratius (13 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Sodele Ihr geplagten Leute, es gibt neues von der Front :-p

Ich habe vorgestern wieder einen Brief von der Magarinenfirma:sun: bekommen!

Sogar mit einer Kopie von meinen Daten auf der Seite

Also als Name steht da Herr Mustermann
Kundennummer 123456
Passwort 1234

Und mit einem angeblichen Geschenk einen DVD Player, da warte ich mal drauf das der kommt :scherzkeks:
Mit diesem schönen Screenshot gehe ich gerne vor Gericht weil es ja ein Screenshot von meinen Daten sein soll...grööhl!
Also nicht bange machen und lachen !
Ach so..eine Mahnung war das nicht sondern nur die Sachen die Sie auch per Mail immer versenden !

Bis dann
Pakratius


----------



## JamesCole (16 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



jonkelz schrieb:


> Können die aber nicht doch noch irgendwie die Postadresse rausfinden?
> Der Vertrag läuft ja laut denen 1 Jahr, ist das dann alles hinfällig? Oder fängt das ganze Theater dann nach nem Jahr wieder an?
> Also ich glaub ich werd dann mal gar nicht reagieren, oder ?! Bin mir da auch noch ein bisschen unschlüssig.


 
Auch wenn die deine Postadresse haben - sch...egal, nur, daß du nicht nur mit Mails sondern auch mit Briefen belästigt wirst. Der Sachverhalt bleibt der gleiche, es gibt keinen rechtskräftigen Vertrag zwischen denen und Dir, alle Forderungen von denen sind heiße Luft, nicht Bange machen lassen.


----------



## schnica (16 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

habe heute die mahnung per mail erhalten und habe dabei was festgestellt: die bankdaten haben sich komplett geändert


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Das soll bei Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche des öfteren vorkommen. :smile:
Manche Banken kündigen halt das Konto, wenn sie von Betroffenen erfahren, welche Laus sie da im Pelz sitzen haben.


----------



## Vogtlaender (19 März 2009)

*Anderer Fall: Abonnementsverlängerung*

Liebe Betreiber und Mitforisten,

ich habe mich soeben nach Suche im Internert für dieses Forum angemeldet und begrüße Euch herzlich.

Grund meiner Anmeldung war ein Streit mit Magolino, worüber es hier das Thema

*Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

gibt.

In der Kürze der Zeit war es mir leider nur möglich, Seiten 1-4 sowie 71 zu lesen, aber ich werde das nachholen. Erst muß mal dieser Beitrag raus.

Auf jeden Fall mußte ich zu meiner Freude allein am Umfang der Beiträge erkennen, daß ich nicht allein auf weiter Flur stehe.

Bei mir liegt der Fall etwas anders. Ich hatte sehr wohl für ein Jahr an diesem sog. "Winnerking-Eintragsservice" teilgenommen und auch den Beitrag bezahlt. Das Ergebnis war eine immense Spamflut in meinem Postfach sowie unerwünschter Anrufe. Alles nix Gescheites und Genaues. 

Rechtzeit vor Ablauf des Kündigungsfrist rief ich bei Magolino an und teilte meine Kündigung mit, verbunden mit der Frage, ob dies ausreichend sei. Das hat die Mitarbeiterin bejaht und versprochen, meine Kündigung ins System einzutragen und mich schriftlich zu benachrichtigen. Lange Zeit hörte ich nichts von Magolino bis ich heute meinem Postfach (nicht E-Mail, sondern richtig "blechern" bei der Postfiliale) ein Schreiben entnahm, das ich für die Kündigungsbestätigung hielt. Weit gefehlt; es war eine "Abonnementverlängerung".

Daraufhin rief ich beim Kundenservice an und bat um Klärung mit der Anmerkung, daß es sich um ein Mißverständnis handeln müsse. Nein, sagte mir die Mitarbeiterin; erstens sei kein Eintrag ins System erfolgt und zweitens wäre eine Kündigung nur schriftlich möglich. 

Nunmehr wurde ich etwas unfreundlich, was eigentlich nicht meine Art ist. Ich sagte, daß ich für Fehler in der Serviceabteilung nicht verantwortlich sei und sie doch bitte meine Kündigung akzeptieren solle, was mir die Dame verwehrte. Meine Bitte, mit dem Geschäftsführer verbunden zu werden, wurde abgeleht.

Nun fuhr ich schwerere Geschütze auf. Ich erklärte, daß ich beruflich im Medienbereich tätig sei und jederzeit ein TV-Team vorbeischicken könne, was der Firma sicher unangenehmer wäre, als meine nicht akzeptierte telefonische Kündigung nachträglich zu bestätigen. Sie scheint mir nicht geglaubt zu haben, denn die Antwort: "Die können sich gern bei uns anmelden." 

Daraufhin erhielt ich postwendend eine E-Mail mit der Kündigungsbestätigung zum 19.3.*2009*. Denn fälligen Beitrag von 89,88 hätte ich zu bezahlen.

Damit hat die Servicedame (deren Namen ich mir notiert habe) wohl einen gravierenden Fehler gemacht. Im Gegensatz zu meiner rechtzeitigen Kündigung hat sie diesmal eine telefonische Kündigung zum 19.3.2009 akzeptiert. 

Das wäre auf jeden Fall ein Ansatzpunkt.

So, liebe Leute, nun hoffe ich, recht bald mit Euch ins Gespräch zu kommen und verbleibe
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Euer Vogtländer


----------



## Moorhahn (19 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen,
habe auch von Magolino Post bekommen. Angeblichem Vertrag wurde widersprochen und hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung angefochten. Ich werde Strafanzeige gegen Firma/ Geschäftsführer stellen. Sollten vielleicht mehr machen. Fa ist beim Verbraucherschutz bereits bestens bekannt,
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Moorhahn schrieb:


> Ich werde Strafanzeige gegen Firma/ Geschäftsführer stellen. Sollten vielleicht mehr machen.


Mach dir  nicht zuviel Illusionen.  Deutsche Strafgerichte sehen keine strafbare Handlung bei 
Kostenverschleierung und Abofallen
Abofallen im Internet: Kein Strafprozess, aber auch kein Freibrief: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Marco001 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Mir haben die angebliche Beweise für eine Mitgliedschaft geschickt. Klaro, ich heisse jetzt Mustermann...:roll:


----------



## Vogtlaender (20 März 2009)

*Biite um Rat*

Hallo Leute,

bitte um Rat, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll. Ich werde wohl erst mal Widerspruch gegen die Verlängerung einlegen müssen und mich darauf berufen, daß meine rechtzeitige telefonische Kündigung zwar verbal akzeptiert aber nicht ins System eingetragen wurde. Ich könnte mich in den A... beißen, daß ich nicht schriftlich per Einschreiben eigenhändig (an den wohl neuen Geschäftsführer xxx) mit Rückschein gekündigt oder das Telefonat mitgeschnitten habe. Im übrigen ist das rechtlich nur möglich, wenn der Gegenüber sein Einverständnis erteilt, das Bestandteil des Mitschnitts sein muß.

Beste Grüße
Vogtländer


----------



## Vogtlaender (20 März 2009)

*AW: Biite um Rat*

Korrektur: *Bitte* sollte das natürlich heißen


----------



## bechs (20 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich bin auch darauf reingefallen. habe nicht gewusst das ich da ein abo abschliese. habe die bei magolino angerufen. die haben gesagt ich muss zahlen.habe das dann auch gemacht.war mir dann aber unsicher.und habe dann gelessen im net das ich nicht der erste bin,der drauf reingefallen ist.will die buchung von magolino bei der bank jetzt zurück holen. ist das ok oder was meint ihr.    mfg becks


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



bechs schrieb:


> habe die bei magolino angerufen. die haben gesagt ich muss zahlen.


Glaubst du immer das, was man dir  erzählt?


bechs schrieb:


> will die buchung von magolino bei der bank jetzt zurück holen.


Wenn du dich nicht sehr beeilst geht das nicht mehr. Sobald die Buchung das eigene Geldinstitut 
verlassen hast, ist es Essig mit rückbuchen. Nur Lastschriften lassen sich längerfristig zurückbuchen.


----------



## bechs (20 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

die haben es erst heute abgebucht. habe schon mit der bank gesrpochen


----------



## bechs (20 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



bechs schrieb:


> die haben es erst heute abgebucht. habe schon mit der bank gesrpochen


die bank hat gesagt inerhalb von einen monat können sie es zurück holen


----------



## jupp11 (20 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



bechs schrieb:


> die bank hat gesagt* inerhalb von einen monat *können sie es zurück holen


Welche  Bank ist das?  Das wäre die  einzige Bank soweit mir bekannt ist, die das könnte.
Ganz offen:  ich glaube das nicht, da es allen Regeln des Banktransfersgeschäfts zuwiderläuft.

Bist du sicher, dass  da kein Mißverständnis mit Abbuchung/Lastschrift vorliegt?


----------



## Oldiemaus (20 März 2009)

*Neue Abzocke via Dubai*

:wall: Ich habe mich schon mal vor Wochen gemeldet und auf eine neue Abzocke hingewiesen. 2 Mahnungen habe ich still abgesessen , nun aber kam heute ein INKASSOSCHREIBEN .
Ich soll nunmehr an das Inkassobüro 135,11 Euro zahlen, weil ich angeblich bei 
          [noparse]www.1000gratisproben.com[/noparse] 
etwas bestellt hätte. 
1. war ich da noch nie
2. bekam ich auch noch nie was 
 Wie soll ich mich verhalten ? Ich wäre für einen guten Rat sehr dankbar. 
L.G. Monika


----------



## Marco (20 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Abzocke via Dubai*



Oldiemaus schrieb:


> 2 Mahnungen habe ich still abgesessen , nun aber kam heute ein INKASSOSCHREIBEN .
> ...
> Wie soll ich mich verhalten ? Ich wäre für einen guten Rat sehr dankbar.



Ich würde mich genauso verhalten. Oder ändert sich plötzlich etwas?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Oldiemaus schrieb:


> . 2 Mahnungen habe ich still abgesessen
> ....
> Wie soll ich mich verhalten ? Ich wäre für einen guten Rat sehr dankbar.



Was hat sich denn geändert?  Inkassobutzen und  Anwälte   sind Komparsen 
 in dem  Kasperletheater,  mehr nicht


----------



## bechs (24 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

so war gestern bei der bank sie haben mir mein geld zurück gebucht.muss jetzt mal warten was magolino jetzt macht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 März 2009)

Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn geändert?


Zum Beispiel, dass der türkische Magolino Macher aus Erlangen ein Schwesterprojekt mit genau dem selben Geschäftszweck im nur wenig entfernten Fürth eröffnet hatte. Dort schlägt jetzt die 





> *Interweb Services GmbH*
> Blumenstraße 3
> 90762 Fürth


mit genau der selben Masche zu, nur dass die jetzt unter dem Namen *Gewinnstar.com* läuft.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Neue Namen, neue Verpackung, gleicher Müll. Sehe darin keine substantielle 
Änderung, die irgend etwas grundsätzliches  in der Reaktion eines Verbrauchers  
ändern müßte.


----------



## rannie (24 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

auch ich bin ein Opfer geworden und werde von Magolino belästigt. Nur ich weiss nicht, wie sie mich hereingelegt haben. Anfang Februar habe ich die 3.Mahnung per Email bekommen. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Warten wir's ab. Ich habe fleissig alle Themen gelesen und deshalb sehr gelassen. An alle Kopf hoch und nicht zahlen. Rannie


----------



## Störtebeeker (25 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



rannie schrieb:


> auch ich bin ein Opfer geworden und werde von Magolino belästigt. Nur ich weiss nicht, wie sie mich hereingelegt haben. Anfang Februar habe ich die 3.Mahnung per Email bekommen. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Warten wir's ab. Ich habe fleissig alle Themen gelesen und deshalb sehr gelassen. An alle Kopf hoch und nicht zahlen. Rannie



Solange nix vom Gerivht kommt Still halten


----------



## Pakratius (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hehe, die nächste Mail kam, diesmal die dritte Mahnung, mal sehen wieviele Mahnungen noch kommen !



*L E T Z T E    M A H N U N G
UND LETZTER AUßERGERICHTLICHER HINWEIS*


Sehr geehrter Herr (ich bin das J ),

Sie haben am 27.11.2008 unter Angabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten unser Angebot für 14 Tage zur Ansicht angefordert. Mit einem aktiven Klick des Anfoderungs-Buttons innerhalb unseres Werbeangebots haben Sie Zugriff auf Ihren persönlichen Kundenbereich genommen und waren damit in der Lage, unseren Dienst jederzeit zu nutzen. 

Nach Ablauf der zur Kenntnis genommenen Widerspruchsfrist von 14 Tagen wurde Ihr Probeabonnement in ein kostenpflichtiges umgewandelt. Daraufhin haben Sie am 12.12.2008 eine Auftragsbestätigung per Email erhalten. Unsere Auftragsbestätigung mit beiliegender Rechnung wurde Ihnen außerdem auf dem Postweg zugestellt. Leider haben Sie auf Zahlungserinnerungen und mehrfachen Mahnungen nicht reagiert

Wir konnten zu unserer Rechnung keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen und haben Sie darauf hingewiesen, dass die Angelegenheit unserem Rechtsbeistand übergeben wurde und eine gerichtliche Klage bevorsteht. Eine Klage zieht weitere finanzielle Konsequenzen nach sich. Wir sind sicher, dass auch Sie an einer außergerichtlichen Erledigung interessiert sind und weiteren Aufwand und Kosten vermeiden möchten. Überweisen deshalb unverzüglich! Sollten wir innerhalb der Mahnfrist *bis zum 15.04.2009* keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen, sehen wir uns gezwungen, gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten. 


Vertragsgemäß erlauben wir uns für die Laufzeit Ihres Abonnements wie folgt zu berechnen:


*RECHNUNGSDUPLIKAT*

Produkt:
Gewinnspiel-Magazin 
Rechnungsdatum:
12.12.2008
Laufzeit:
12 Monate
Kundennummer:
K-xxxxxx 

Abojahresgebühr:
104.88 € (inkl. 15,00 € Mahngebühr) 
Zahlungsziel:
bis zum 15.04.2009
Verwendungszweck: 
MAGOLINO K-xxxxx 
​ 
*Bankverbindung*
Inhaber:
Magolino GmbH
Kontonummer:
[........]
BLZ:
76350000
Kreditinstitut:
Stadt- und Kreissparkasse Erlangen


Für Überweisungen aus dem Ausland:
IBAN:
[........]
BIC/SWIFT-Code:
[........]

​​

*SPAREN SIE JETZT 5 EURO** indem Sie bequem an unserer sicheren Online-Zahlung:* 
>>Hier geht es weiter zur sicheren Onlinezahlung!​


Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Zahlungseingänge nur bis 30.03.2009 berücksichtigen konnten. Sollten Sie zwischenzeitlich bezahlt haben, beachten Sie bitte dieses Erinnerungsschreiben als gegenstandslos.

Sofern Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Rechnung haben kontaktieren Sie uns einfach über Ihren http://www.magolino.de


*KONTAKT UND IMPRESSUM*

Magolino.de ist ein Service der: Magolino GmbH - Strümpellstr. 8 - 91052 Erlangen


Telefon:
Fax:
01805 - 1234 - 130*
01805 - 1234 - 131*

Ihr Zugang: 
www.magolino.de
Kundennummer: [] 


* (14 cent/min. Dt.Telekom,
Mobilfunk abweichend)






Zeiten:
Mo - Fr , 08:00 - 17:00 Uhr 
Bank:
Stadt- und Kreissparkasse Erlangen

Registergericht:
Fürth HRB 10631
Kontonr.:
[........]

Steuernummer:
216/132/00727
BLZ:
76350000

UID:
DE248732208
IBAN:
[........]

Geschäftsführer: 
[.......] 

BIC:
[........]
​




*HINWEIS*
Sie hatten unser Werbeangebot für einen Probezugang zum Kundenbereich unseres Dienstes für die Dauer von 14 Tagen unter Hinweis auf Widerrufsfrist und Teilnahmebedingungen angenommen. Die Widerrufsbelehrung und Preisinformation erfolgte ordnungsgemäß und wiederholt gemäß der geltenden Rechtsprechung und wurde um eine Bestätigung erweitert. Innerhalb der Probezeit von 14 Tagen haben Sie einer weiteren Nutzung des Kundenbereichs und somit der weiteren Inanspruchnahme unseres Dienstes nicht widersprochen. Nach dem Ablauf der Probezeit wurde Ihr kostenloses Probeabonnement gemäß den von Ihnen zur Kenntnis genommenen Belehrung und Teilnahmebedingungen in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement umgewandelt. Entsprechend des damit in Kraft getretenen Vertrages besteht nunmehr ein zwölfmonatiges Abonnement, für das wir unsere Leistung erbringen. Unser Dienst steht Ihnen monatlich in Ihrem persönlichen Kundenbereich zu Ihrer Verfügung. Eine Kontrolle Ihrer Inanspruchnahme unseres Dienstes entzieht sich unserer Verantwortung und ist nicht Gegenstand des Vertrages. Ein Widerruf ist nach dem Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen, die mit dem Tag Ihrer Angebotsannahme per Klick in unserem Werbeangebot beginnt, leider nicht mehr möglich. Ihr Widerruf kann aber gerne als Kündigung aufgenommen werden.




*ABONNEMENT KÜNDIGEN / LAUFZEIT*
Wenn Sie unseren Dienst nicht länger nutzen möchten, können Sie Ihr Abonnement jederzeit 30 Tage vor Laufzeitende schriftlich kündigen. Die Kündigung ist zu richten an: Magolino GmbH — Kündigung GSMAG–[] — Strümpellstr. 8, 91054 Erlangen. Es gilt das Eingangsdatum der Kündigung. Der Vertrag verlängert sich automatisch um 12 Monate, wenn er nicht spätestens 30 Tage vor Ablauf des Vertrages gekündigt wird. Sollten Sie bereits schriftlich gekündigt haben, wurde Ihre Kündigung selbstverständlich aufgenommen und Ihr Abonnement wird nicht verlängert. Ein Widerruf ist nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen leider nicht mehr möglich.




*WO HABE ICH MEIN GSMAG BESTELLT?*
In Ihrem persönlichen Kundenbereich können Sie unter "Express-Online-Support" schreiben. Wir senden Ihnen gerne ausführliche Informationen zu, denen Sie entnehmen können wo und wann das Probeabonnement angefordert wurde.






​


----------



## Pakratius (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Bitte ein Webmaster von Euch efitieren oder kleiner machen, ist ein bisschen groß geworden 

Danke !


----------



## Bammibam (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo mitgenervte,

ich lese nun schon eine ganze weile die Beiträge zu dem Thema mit und bin ebenfalls einer der vielen die von dem "Unternehmen" genervt werden und das nun auch schon seit ca Nov 08.

Ich habe heute morgen ebenfalls wie der Member -Pakratius- meine dritte Mahnung erhalten und es ist laut Text exakt dieselbe die -Pakratius- auch erhalten hat. Wie bei dem großteil der geschädigten wurde ich auch wahllos ausgewählt und habe nix irgendwo abgeschlossen.

Klar ist das alles sehr lächerlich wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt, allerdings gibt es leider immernoch sehr sehr viele Leute die vor Angst zahlen und das Unternehmen am Leben halten.

Ich kann mich mein Vorschreiben nur anschließen und sagen, nichts machen und weiter beobachten. Und ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn sich einige Leute mal äußern könnten, WAS bei ihnen geschah nachdem Sie die dritte Mahnung erhielten bzw ob es aufhört oder wie generell es weiterläuft.

Schönen Tag Euch allen. MfG


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Bammibam schrieb:


> Und ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn sich einige Leute mal äußern könnten, WAS bei ihnen geschah nachdem Sie die dritte Mahnung erhielten bzw ob es aufhört oder wie generell es weiterläuft.


Ich war dort mit meiner Moskauer Adresse angemeldet worden. Da Briefpost dahin nicht versendet wird, blieb es bei den Mahnungen per eMail. 

Selbst wenn als nächstes beim einen oder anderen ein Inkossounternehmen schriftlich aufschlagen sollte, dann ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Es ist bekannt, dass Magolino keinerlei Ambitionen hegt, seine Forderung tatsächlich gerichtlich prüfen zu lassen - also, es pasiert nix weiter außer dem > HIER <.


----------



## pafiro (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hello leute
die oben erwähnte, eingescannte aussergerichtliche mahnung per mail habe ich heute bekommen. ich warte, und mache gar nicht, mal neugerig wieviel kommt noch!!!
grüss an alle


----------



## SamRoger (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich bekam heute meine zweite Mahnung per Mail, die ich ungelesen als Spam gekennzeichnet habe. Scheinbar brauchen die Brüder wieder Geld da soviel gleichzeitig eine Mail erhalten haben.


----------



## olbu67 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

noch einer in der Galerie der Genervten...Hallo an alle Leidensgefährten! Ich habe mich zwar nicht durch alle Beiträge gelesen, aber vielleicht doch ein neuer Tipp:

Ich habe die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen angeschrieben und nach dem Anbieter gefragt. Er ist dort bekannt, wurde auch schonmal abgemahnt und hat daraufhin wohl den Hinweis auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit auf seiner Website ergänzt....

Weiter heißt es in dem Schreiben wörtlich: 

"Sollten uns weitere vergleichbare  Verbraucherbeschwerden zugehen, was auch Voraussetzung für ein Tätigwerden im  Rahmen der uns zustehenden Verbandsklagebefugnis ist, werden wir uns im Falle  der juristischen Weiterverfolgung der Angelegenheit gegebenenfalls erneut an Sie  wenden oder mit einer Presseinformation an die Öffentlichkeit  gehen."

Daraus lese ich Folgendes:
1. Die setzen natürlich Prioritäten, es rennen ja genug schwarze Schafe durch die Republik.
2. Sollten massenhaft Beschwerden über den Anbieter Magolino auflaufen, würde man auch tätig werden.
3. Es haben sich anscheinend noch nicht genug Leute über diese [......] beschwert!

Worauf wartet ihr noch? 

*E-Mail an: [email protected]*
*(www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de*)

oder an jede andere Verbraucherzentrale.


Nicht unterkriegen lassen!!! :-D


----------



## dieknospe210 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich verfolge den Thread schon eine ganze Weile und jetzt habe ich mich auch angemeldet weil sie mich vor knapp 2 Wochen auch angeschrieben habe. Ich hätte mich auch beim Winnerking Eintragsservice angemeldet. Ich hatte bis heute Zeit die Rechnung zu bezahlen, habe ich aber natürlich nicht. Habe auch nicht wiederrufen da man sich sonst wie schon geschrieben als "Köder" verhält.

P.S olbu67 Ist der Anruf dort kostenlos oder wird man eine 0900 Nummer weiterverwiesen mit 1,50€/min so ist es jedenfalls bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Niedersachsen wo ich gestern abend versucht habe anzurufen!


Es sollten mehr und mehr Geschädigte zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen damit den [......] mal das Handwerk gelegt wird!


----------



## budspencer (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo zusammen!

auch ich bin leider opfer von magolino geworden.

mittlerweile habe ich die 3. und letzte außergerichtliche mahnung erhalten, zahlen werde ich nicht.

ich hab noch den kompletten schriftverkehr, sogar die mail auf die ich geklickt habe um das ganze ins rollen zu bringen.
in dieser mail steht nur "beim anklicken akzeptieren sie die allg. geschäftsbedingungen"... aber, die geschäftsbedinungen stehen nicht in der mail!!!

da ich sogar gleich bei erlangen wohne habe ich überlegt dort mal vorbeizufahren :-D nur um mal etwas unruhe reinzubringen.

gab es denn jetzt schon fälle, bei denen magolino vors gericht gegangen ist?
muss ich irgendwas befürchten oder einfach weiterhin ignorieren?

(ich weiss, es wurde hier schon oft diskutiert. leider meldet sich nur keiner mehr nach der 3. mahnung , man weiss nie wie es ausgeht)

viele grüße aus franken!


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



budspencer schrieb:


> gab es denn jetzt schon fälle, bei denen magolino vors gericht gegangen ist?


Nein, die machen sich einen süßes Leben von denen, die "freiwillig" zahlen - wer nicht bezahlt, darf letztendlich sein Geld behalten.


----------



## budspencer (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

vl. gibts ja geld von magolino zu holen :-D
quasi mit den eigenen waffen schlagen... hehe!


----------



## Pakratius (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Zuerst mal das hier :wall:  :scherzkeks:

Die Emails, die von Margarino kommen, werden automatisch an den Absender per Weiterleitung zurückgesendet !
Dann kommt heute morgen sowas :



> Wir haben Ihre Stellungnahme zur Kenntnis genommen und möchten Ihnen mitteilen,
> daß wir Ihr Anliegen sehr ernst nehmen.
> 
> Nach erneuter Prüfung Ihres Falles müssen wir Ihnen aber dennoch mitteilen, dass
> ...


 

Also wird NICHTS aber auch gar nichts von denen gelesen, wenn eine automatische Rückführung der Email vollzogen wird, sollte man doch Nachfragen, warum Ihre Mail zurückgesendet wird !
Unter solchen Vorraussetzungen ist es doch unwahrscheinlich, das irgendwas aus deren Richtung unternommen wird, ausser diesen wohlbekannten automatischen Antworten !

Wer diese Sachen schön sammelt, und es wirklich mal zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung kommen sollte, wird 100%ig Recht bekommen !
Laut meines Wissens ist jedoch noch nie ein Fall bekannt geworden, wo diese Prozedur durchgezogen wurde !
Ausserdem wechselt in unregelmäßigen Abständen der Geschäftsführer !


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Pakratius schrieb:


> Also wird NICHTS aber auch gar nichts von denen gelesen,


Wie auch, dieser Thread ist schon fast 200000 mal aufgerufen  worden, d.h es gibt mit Sicherheit mehrere zehntausend Betroffene.
Da es sich in der Regel um Klitschen mit nicht mehr als einer  Handvoll "Mitwirkender"  handelt,  
geht deren gesamte "Korrespondenz"  nur per Mailrobots.

Dass so etwas nicht ernstzunehmen  ist, dürfte doch wohl dem  Ängstlichsten langsam klar werden müssen.


----------



## olbu67 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Antwort für dieknospe210:

Service-Tel. der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen: 0180-5-797777 (14 Cent/ Minute)
Fax  0341-6892826


Also nicht die Welt. Kostengünstiger ist natürlich E-Mail!


----------



## Wuschi (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich hatte gedacht, die hätten mich schon vergessen :-p Da ich nach der ersten Mahnung vom 02.02. nichts mehr von denen gehört habe. Zu früh gefreut, heute kam allerdings nur per Mail die 2. Mahnung. 

L.G. Inge


----------



## minneapolis (1 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe auch eine rechnung von magolino bekommen und kann mich nicht erinner ein abo abgeschlossen zu haben und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob mir jemand sagen kann wie das rechlich aussieht, ob ich das jetzt zalhen muss oder nicht. 


danke im vorraus


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Wenn man sich auf so einer Nutzlos-Seite nicht angemeldet hat, dann hat man keinen Vertrag mit diesem "Unternehmen". Folglich gibt es auch keine Rechtsgrundlage für irgendwelche Forderungen. Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, überhaupt reagieren zu müssen.
Sollte sich eine fremde Person unter Mißbrauch des Namens dort angemeldet haben, ist es nicht Deine Sache, Dich damit herumzuschlagen. Du hast mit den Kaspern keinen Vertrag und bist auch nicht "geschädigt", folglich hast Du auch nicht die Verpflichtung, Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt zu erstatten.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## schnica (2 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich habe heute die 2. mahnung per mail erhalten, nachdem ich gestern die 1.mahnung (!) per post erhalten habe.
sie drohen mir damit das wenn ich nicht in 2 tagen zahle das es dann gerichtliche schritte gibt.
das mit gericht erschreckt mich nun wieder.
was soll ich amchen?


----------



## webwatcher (2 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnica schrieb:


> das mit gericht erschreckt mich nun wieder.


Warum?  weil ein weiteres  Drohkasperle aufgetaucht ist? 


schnica schrieb:


> was soll ich amchen?


lesen.
 Das beruhigt ungemein, weil dort die Hinweise stehen, um Drohkasperle nicht ernstzunehmen.


----------



## dieknospe210 (2 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe heute auch meine 1.Mahnung per Mail bekommen.  Kommt sie eigentlich auch postalisch? Soll ich die Annahme dann verweigern und unfrei zurück schicken? 
P.S Irgendwo habe ich gelesen dann die Rechnungsnummer sich ändern müsste wenn die ersten Mahnungen verschickt werden oder Rechnungen hat sich aber nicht geändert. Ich habe selbst sogar kein Passwort zum Login bei Margarinenklo. Nur die dämlich "Kundennummer" :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



dieknospe210 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch meine 1.Mahnung per Mail bekommen.  Kommt sie eigentlich auch postalisch?



Es ändert sich nichts am Sachverhalt, egal, ob die Mahnung per Mail, per Schneckenpost, vom apostolischen Nuntius oder vom Osterhasen zugestellt wird.



dieknospe210 schrieb:


> Soll ich die Annahme dann verweigern und unfrei zurück schicken?



Das ist eine Variante, die manche Leute so durchziehen, und mit der die gut fahren, so weit bekannt ist.
In jedem Fall gilt: wer nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, wird sein Geld behalten können.


----------



## alphi (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo an die Runde,

jetzt bin ich nach einer Gewinnspielteilnahme auch auf der Magolino-Liste...  Allerdings hat WEDER im Zusammenhang mit dem Gewinnspiel noch in den AGB etwas von einem kostenpflichtigen Abonnement gestanden. 

Und von den Angeboten, die kostenpflichtig waren, habe ich die Finger weg gelassen. 

Ich hab da aber mal noch ne andere Frage: Ist es eigentlich zulässig, dass die Widerrufsfrist vor dem Eingang der Auftragsbestätigung läuft? 

Viele Grüße,

alphi


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt immer erst ab dem Zeitpunkt zu laufen, wo Dir eine gültige und wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugänglich gemacht worden ist. Die bloße Verlinkung auf der Webseite bzw. die Widerrufsbelehrung in den AGB versteckt reicht nicht aus.
Bei fehlender Belehrung beginnt die Widerrufsfrist niemals zu laufen, und man kann dann prinzipiell auch viel später noch widerrufen. Wenn sich das überhaupt als notwendig erweisen sollte.

Auch dann, wenn das "Unternehmen" geltend machen will, dass das Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312 d BGB erloschen sei, weil die Dienstleistung "sofort in Anspruch genommen" wurde, wäre hierfür Voraussetzung, dass vorher überhaupt eine Belehrung über diese Tatsache erfolgt ist. Gab es keine Widerrufsbelehrung, können die auch nicht mit § 312 d BGB kommen.


----------



## alphi (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Vielen Dank Antiscammer,

Ach ja, kleiner Nachtrag: Ich habe an einem Gewinnspiel eines Sponsors, also einer dritten Partei teilgenommen. Infolgedessen habe ich - und das ist das einzige woran ich mich erinnern kann - auf diesen seltsamen Link mit dem Gratis-DVD-Player geklickt, danach aber keine weiteren Schritte mehr unternommen. Ein Vertrag kann durch einen einfachen Mausklick nicht zustande kommen. 

 Heute nachmittag erhielt ich - kurz nachdem ich die "Kunden-Hotline" angerufen und meinem Ärger ganz klar Luft gemacht habe - eine E-Mail mit dem "gewünschten Nachweis". Komisch, kann mich gar nicht erinnern dass ich das explizit gefordert habe am Telefon. Schade dass ich die E-Mail hier nicht rein stellen kann...

Allerdings muss ich sagen beschleicht mich ein leicht mulmiges Gefühl. Ob Magolino vielleicht nicht doch am Rande der Legaliltät entlang schiffert? Moralisch ist dieses "Geschäftsgebahren" definitiv nicht, aber was hilft mir das wenn die 89,88,- von mir haben wollen?


----------



## alphi (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich denke auch es ist als Verbraucher nicht davon auszugehen, dass mit einem einmaligen Klick gleich ein Vertrag abgeschlossen werden kann... Selbst wenn es in den Anmerkungen mit unklar vielen Sternchen geschrieben steht - es war nicht klar erkennbar. 

Und wenn Magolino meinen Klick am 12.03. registriert haben will ist es seltsam, dass ich die E-Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung am 27.03. erhalten haben soll - lustigerweise genau 1 Tag nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist. Dass ich die schriftliche Bestätigung erst am 02.04. bekommen habe setzt dem ganzen dann noch die Krone auf... 

Aber sollte ich da tatsächlich nicht mehr raus kommen bestehe ich wenigstens auf einen hochwertigen DVD-Player!


----------



## Pakratius (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ob angeklickt oder nicht, ich mache das auch schon eine Weile mit, da kommen immer nur Emails oder auch Mahnungen per Post.

Egal was Du denen schreibst, ob Frechheiten oder Widerrufung des Vertrages, es kommt immer dasselbe ( Siehe manche Kopien von Mails, die ich reingestellt habe) !

Wie schon öfters beschrieben, einfach nicht reagieren, irgendwann hast Du von selber Ruhe !

Selbst wenn Du bezahlen würdest, kommen immer neue Mahnungen !

Schreibe doch einfach Mal eine Frage, wo die pers. Antworten MÜSSEN, z.B. Du hättest zuviel überwiesen, hab ich mal gemacht ( hab natürlich nichts überwiesen ), dann kommt die allseits bekannte Mail, " Ihr Nachweis über Ihre Anmeldung"

Also alles automatisiert, und THEMA vefehlt 6  setzen :scherzkeks:


----------



## schnica (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

bei mir wars ja so, dass ich die widerrufsbehlehrung NACH der rechnung erhalten habe, sprich sie haben mir keinerlei chance gelassen zu widerrufen. ich habe es außerdem gar nicht erst abgeschlossen. habe mittlerweile die 2.mahnung per mail erhalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Joar, da kommt dann noch die 3., 4. und 5. etc.

Etwa nach diesem Schema:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


----------



## SamRoger (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe heute wieder einen ungeöffneten Brief der Fa. M unfrei nach Erlangen zu geschickt.


----------



## Preforx (8 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo. Ich habe gerade auch eine Rechnung erhalten.
Ich rief natürlich sofort bei der Firma an um Nachzufragen was
das denn wäre.
Naja hier und da habe ich einen Nachweis bekommen. Dort steht
auch eine IP drin (obs meine ist? ka!)...
Nunja, bissl aufgeregt, hin und her gelaufen, kündigte ich das ganze
erstmal, um etwas ruhe zu kriegen.

Was soll ich nun als nächstes tun? Ausser meinen Namen (wohl
aus der Email adresse abgeleitet), haben sie nichts von mir...
Habe auch kein Formular oder soetwas ausgefüllt...

Viele Grüße
Preforx

edit: über 70 Seiten sind viel zu lesen


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wenn die von Dir keinen Namen haben, dann ist es auch unwahrscheinlich, dass Du rechtswirksam irgendetwas bestellt hättest.

Wenn man nix bestellt hat, dann kündigt man aber eigentlich sowas auch nicht. Kündigen tut man nur, wenn es einen wirksamen Vertrag gibt.

Überhaupt ist jedes Wort, was man an solche "Unternehmen" richtet, ein Wort zuviel.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Preforx (9 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Naja Vorname und Nachnamen haben sie aus meiner Email
entnommen. Ich weiß nicht warum ich gekündigt habe. Ich stand
etwas unter Stress, da ich auch auf Arbeit musste und habe es
dann vorsichtshalber schoneinmal getan...

Grüße


----------



## GMasterB (9 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Wen's interessiert was so an Umsätzen getätigt wird oder weitere Informationen zum Unternehmen einfach mal auf.

Bundesanzeiger Verlag | Willkommen
www.handelsregister.de

Nach den entsprechenden Registernummern oder Firmennamen suchen.

Ich habe übrigens gerade mal eine Mail an die Sparkasse Erlangen mit bitte
um Stellungnahme geschrieben.

Viele Grüße
GMasterB


----------



## Pakratius (9 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hi Leute,
ich habe eine sehr nette Email von einem Menschen bekommen..Andreas hiess er ... ,mit meinen Daten und Adresse plus Passwort und allem drum und dran, nachdem ich hier eine Kopie meiner Mail eingestellt hatte !
Dieser nette Mensch hatte auch seine Telefonnummer per Email mir mitgeteilt die ich auch angerufen hatte !
Es kam ein sehr nettes Gespräch zustande worauf Andreas hinwies, das er diese Informationen aus der Kopie meines Schreibens, ersehen konnte !

Also ist es, wenn sogar Privatpersonen per Klick auf entsprechenden Wörtern, kein Problem näheres über andere Personen rauszubekommen !

Und so bekommen auch Magolino und Co. Eure Adressen heraus !

Hiermit danke ich mal Andreas für dieses nette persönliche Gespräch, womit auch ich immer noch nicht weiss, mit welchem Pseudonym er hier im Forum vertreten ist !:help:

Habe mittlerweile meine 3. Mahnung per Email und per Post erhalten, die etwas länger ausgefallen sind !
Wir schalten eine Inkassofirma und bla, bla und hast Du nicht gesehen mit Gericht und so weiter und so fort ein :-p

Sollen Sie, ich habe sogar schriftliches hier, das ich Max MUSTERMANN heisse plus die bekannten 1234 Passwörter !

1.   Ich heisse so nicht
2.   Passwörter....lach mich weg
3.   Ich WILL eine Gerichtsverhandlung, BITTE Magolino ich habe hier sehr schöne Sachen von Euch SCHRIFTLICH, wo der Schuss den Ihr hegt..nach hinten losgeht !
Und wenn es zu der Gerichtverhandlung kommen sollte, werde ich dafür sorgen, das es ein reges Interesse der Öffentlichkeit geben wird !

Mfg an alle die betroffen sind

Pakratius


----------



## rannie (9 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Liebe Betroffenen,
Auch ich bekam heute per Brief die 3. Mahnung und  eine liebevolle Bitte um Bezahlung des Abos. Sie setzten mir eine Frist von sage und schreibe 1 Tag um die Rechnung zu bezahlen- absoluter Waaaahnsinn. Seltsamerweise habe ich schon Anfang März auch eine 3.Mahnung per Email bekommen mit der Aufforderung bis 07.März zu bezahlen -sonst wollen sie einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Deren Buchhaltung muss ja  eine Katastrophe sein, wenn die nicht mal einen terminlichen Gleichklang zusammen bringen können. Desweiteren habe ich aus deren Rechnungen und Erinnerungen keine gesetzliche Steuernummer aufgelistet gesehen, was eigentlich nicht erlaubt sein soll. Ich freue mich schon auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, den die mir androhen. Aber ich denke, das ich viele, viele Zeugen aufbringen kann, um dieser Firma das Leben schwer zu machen.
M.f.Gr. Rannie


----------



## jupp das rind (9 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich gloob dann biste der erste der einen mahnbescheidt vom gericht bekommt.da kommt 100 pro nixs


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



rannie schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, den die mir androhen.


 Das ist ein Wisch, den sich jeder besorgen  kann, kostet allerdings 23€ 
Kommte deswegen auch nur sehr selten in freier  Wildbahn vor und  kann mit 
einem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle abgeschosssen werden.

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Citroensaxo (10 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

[noparse]*Hallo, ich habe gestern email von Magolino bekommen aber ich kenne diese Magolino nicht ... Ich schocke mir gerade... Warum muß ich gleich bezahlen??? Ich bin Arbeitslos... Ich habe nicht ABO bestellen...

Ich muß gleich bezahlen oder nicht? Was meinen sie? Ich kann nicht bezahlen... Ich soll Magolion sofort Kündigung? Was soll ich machen? :cry: Ich habe etwas Angst vor Inkasso und Pfändung? :unzufrieden:*
*
Bitte um Antwort und Hilft !!! Danke!!!

Lg [/noparse]






			AUFTRAGSBESTÄTIGUNG 
Sehr geehrte Frau *****,
Kundennummer: *****

wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für den weiteren Bezug unseres Winnerking-Eintragsservices entschieden haben und danken Ihnen für das Vertrauen. Unsere Redaktion präsentiert Ihnen einen hochwertigen Dienst von dessen geldwerten Vorteilen Sie profitieren werden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Sie hatten am 25.03.2009 unser Werbeangebot für einen Probezugang zum Kundenbereich unseres Winnerking-Eintragsservices an Ihre Emailadresse ***** erhalten. Unter Hinweis auf Widerrufsfrist und Teilnahmebedingungen haben Sie unser Angebot angenommen und wurden in Ihren persönlichen Kundenbereich weitergeleitet. Zusätzlich wurde an Ihre Email eine Bestätigung unseres Probeangebots zugestellt. Die Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform mit Preisinformation und Fristerläuterung erfolgte ordnungsgemäß und wiederholt in unseren Werbeangeboten. Innerhalb der Probezeit von 14 Tagen haben Sie einer weiteren Nutzung des Kundenbereichs und somit der weiteren Inanspruchnahme unseres Dienstes nicht widersprochen. Nach Ablauf der Probezeit wurde Ihr kostenloses Probeabonnement gemäß den von Ihnen zur Kenntnis genommenen Belehrung und Teilnahmebedingungen in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement umgewandelt. 

Ihr Magolino-Kundenservice



RECHNUNG 
*****

Rechnungsdatum:
Rechnungsnummer:
Kundennummer: 09.04.2009
R-WKING-*****
K-*****


Pos. Die Leistung im Überblick Laufzeit Brutto 

1 Magolino Winnerking-Eintragsservice
(inkl. 19% MwSt.) 25.03.2009 - 25.04.2010 89,88 € 

Zu zahlender Betrag 89,88 € 
Bitte begleichen Sie die Rechnung bis zum 25.04.2009
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Antiscammer (11 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Citroensaxo schrieb:


> Warum muß ich gleich bezahlen???



Sehr sehr gute Frage.

Und: muss man sowas überhaupt bezahlen?

Wenn man noch nichteinmal die Webseite kennt, dann hat man sich da auch nicht angemeldet. Punkt. Basta. Fin.
Dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, irgendetwas bezahlen zu müssen. Compris? Capito?

Alles andere, was man wissen muss, steht ganz oben auf dieser Seite in den blauen Links.


----------



## dieknospe210 (11 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Ich habe heute auch meinen 2.Brief per Post bekommen. Das wird wohl die 1.Mahnung sein  Ich bin eigentlich gespannt was sie denn schreiben aber ich  gebe den Brief am Dienstag meinem Postboten wieder mit. (war heute leider nicht zu hause)


----------



## Symb3r# (15 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hi @ all
ich habe gestern den 14.4.09 eine rechnung von denen bekommen über 89,88 Euro. Ich habe nie bei irgend einem gewinnspiel mitgemacht oder mich bei denen angemeldet!!!Und da ich noch minderjährig bin ich daher eine zustimmung von meinen eltern brauche damit der vertrag in kraft tretten kann wird es hoffentlich leichter sein das ich nix zahlen muss! Das lustige is ja auch das die eine E-Mail adresse von "mir" haben die ich nit mal kenne:-D!!

mfg Symber:smile:


----------



## John Bello (15 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

wie bei mir bei auer witte thiel! die e-mail braucht man wohl zur bestätigung deswegen kann das gar nicht die echte sein xD wir würden sowas ja nicht bestätigen   mfg


----------



## whynotmi (17 April 2009)

*Magolino hat Mahnung versandt obwohl ich fristgerecht gekündigt hatte*

Hallo,

ich hatte in meiner Mailbox am 24.02.2009 vom *Kundenservice Magolino* eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. Die habe ich sofort am selben Tag gekündigt. Per E-mail. Laut deren AGB kann man schriftlich Widerufen, per Fax Email, Brief.

Ich habe aber im Widerruf ein paar Bemerkungen dazu gemacht, die aber am Sinn des Widerrufs nichts ändern sollten.



> MIME-Version: 1.0
> Received: from 84.157.60.147:51355 by cmpweb30.aul.t-online.de with HTTP/1.1
> (Kommunikationscenter V9-2-24 on API V3-3-19)
> Bcc:
> ...


 Nun kam eine Mahnung, was soll ich nun machen? Links liegen lassen, Anwalt, antworten?


----------



## webwatcher (17 April 2009)

*AW: Magolino hat Mahnung versandt obwohl ich fristgerecht gekündigt hatte*



whynotmi schrieb:


> Nun kam eine Mahnung, was soll ich nun machen? Links liegen lassen, Anwalt, antworten?


Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das es wenig Sinn macht, Mailrobots  zum Denken zu veranlassen.
Wer auf Mahndrohmüll antwortet, wird weiteren Mahndrohmüll erhalten. 

Der Thread beginnt vor anderthalb Jahren und enthält über 700 Postings und  wurde knapp 200000mal aufgerufen.
  Ernstzunehmende  Aktionen sind nicht bekannt und  sind auch nicht zu erwarten.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Kaniboy (20 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mitlerweile schon 2 oder 3 Mahnungen von Magolino bekommen. Haber auf eure Empfehlung bisher nicht darauf reagiert. Also keine Mail zurückgeschrieben oder sowas. Bei der letzten Mahnung haben Sie mir rechtliche Schritte angedroht. Meint ihr da kommt was? Ich habe heute im Briefkasten einen Schein von der Post bekommen wo drin steht, dass ein Einschreiben für mich bei der Post bereit liegt. Ich gehe stark davon aus dass dieses Einschreiben von Magolino ist. Soll ich dieses Einschreiben dann annehmen oder soll ich das ablehnen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke schonmal.

MfG
Kaniboy


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



Kaniboy schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus dass dieses Einschreiben von Magolino ist. Soll ich dieses Einschreiben dann annehmen oder soll ich das ablehnen?


Sollte es ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid sein, der wie der Name  sagt  vom Gericht käme und 
 nicht von Magolino,  hilft es überhaupt nicht den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken.
  Dann muß  innerhalb  14 Tagen reagiert werden sonst wird die Forderung automatisch anerkannt. 
So  sieht sowas  aus 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
und hier steht was man tun muß 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Pakratius (21 April 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo,

ich hatte in meiner Mailbox am 24.02.2009 vom *Kundenservice Magolino* eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. Die habe ich sofort am selben Tag gekündigt. Per E-mail. Laut deren AGB kann man schriftlich Widerufen, per Fax Email, Brief.

Ich habe aber im Widerruf ein paar Bemerkungen dazu gemacht, die aber am Sinn des Widerrufs nichts ändern sollten.


Ein Widerruf hat keinen Sinn, weil das kein Mensch liest, irgendwann kommt auf den Widerruf eine Mail mit einem "Beweisscreenshot".
Wie schon in einem anderen Thread von mir kannst du auch wirres Zeugs schreiben, oder Beleidigungen reinschreiben, es kommt immer dieselbe Mail von Magolino!


----------



## lak779 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo Leidensgenossen...
auch ich habe mich ungewollt bei magolino eingetragen und diverse Zahlungsaufforderungen erhalten. Mein Glück war, dass ich meine Adresse nicht angegeben habe. So kommen die Mahnungen nur per email. Ich habe mich an den Internet Ombudsmann gewandt, welcher mir folgendes antwortete:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> leider ist Ihr Fall nach unseren Erfahrungen für das online-Schlichtungsverfahren nicht geeignet.
> Auf unsere wiederholten Versuche, dem Anbieter unser kostenloses Online-Schlichtungsverfahren anzubieten, hat sich der Anbieter nie geäußert. Wir sehen daher keine Möglichkeit, ein Schlichtungsverfahren einzuleiten.
> ...


Das Verfahren dauerte ca. 3 Monate bis ich eine Antwort vom Ombudsmann bekam.
Die letzte mail von magolino besagte dass ich mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid rechnen muss..aber an welche adresse wollen die den senden? Über die IP-Adresse darf wohl niemand die wirkliche Adresse des Users bekommen, ausser über die Staatsanwaltschaft. Diese ist aber für diese Fälle nicht zuständig. Also werde ich wohl vergebens drauf warten müssen...
Ich verstehe nicht, dass solche Firmen immernoch ihr Unwesen treiben können und wohl auch gut davon leben. Hier müssten die Gesetze mal angepasst werden..einfach nur einen Link anklicken und schon sitzt man in einer Kostenfalle ist meiner Meinung nach rechtswidrig. Bei langsamen Seitenaufbau kann man schonmal ausversehen auf einen falschen link klicken..oder es schiebt sich mal wieder so ein dämliches Werbepopup dazwischen und schon hat man die Kosten(oder gleich einen Virus) am Hals?? Warum kann diesen Leuten nicht endlich das Handwerk gelegt werden?
Ich werde die mails weiterhin ignorieren und auf ein schnelles Ende hoffen..in diesem Sinne!
Nicht weich werden und bezahlen!


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



lak779 schrieb:


> Die letzte mail von magolino besagte dass ich mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid rechnen muss..


Für diese "Drohung"  surrt schon die Bartwickelmaschine im Keller..


----------



## Alternative-Computing (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Habe heute Morgen auch diese nette Mail bekommen wie hier zu sehen ist:
http://bdmdesign.kilu.de/files/BdMdesigN/Winnerking.pdf

Das Paradoxe an der Geschichte ist, als ich auf diesen Link

***** EXKLUSIV: Hochwertiger DVD-Player jetzt geschenkt2 *****
--->>> Holen Sie sich hier Ihr Willkommensgeschenk ab und testen Sie uns* <<<---
Klickte, befand ich mich in einen Vorgefertigten Kundenkonto ?!?
Ich überprüfte meine Daten:

Name
Anschrift
Email

und sie stimmten überein.

Ich war vorher noch nie auf der Seite und enn hätte ich mich dort auch nie angemeldet, da es sich um eine Aboseite handelt.

Ich habe gleich heute diesen Wiederspruch geschrieben:

     Widerruf‏


Von:                                           <img id="P___248916538" webimdisplaystyle="inline" style="display: none;">                     *Peter Stein* ([email protected])                  Gesendet: Freitag, 15. Mai 2009 11:48:47 An:  [email protected]
 
                          .ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P {padding:0px;} .ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage {font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Da ich mich nicht auf Ihrer Webseite angemeldet habe, sondern nur einen Link in einer Email gefolgt bin,
aus der NICHT hervorgeht das es sich UM ein KOSTENPLICHTICHTIGES ABO handelt.

Ich habe KEIN Intresse an ein Abo jeglicher Art. 
Sollten Sie dennoch das Probe Abo in ein Kostenpflichtiges Umwandeln und sich meine Kontodaten beschaft haben,
sehe ich mich gezwungen Rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten, da hier ein grober verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz besteht.
Wie gesagt ich habe mich NICHT auf Ihrer Webseite angemeldt sonder dies wurde von Dritten getätigt,
diesbezüglich von einen Call-Center in Leipzig!

Gruß

Peter Stein



Mal sehen was passiert.

Der Firma (Interactive One GmbH) die die Mail vertrieben hat, hab ich auch gleich angeschrieben und auf sofortiger Löschung meiner Daten bestanden.
Mit einer Abmahnung hab ich auch gedroht.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Peter Stein


----------



## hps44 (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hps44

Hallo wenn Sie Ihre mailadresse bei Yahoo haben. können Sie alle 3 Mailadressen
von Magolino Blockieren.
Sie bekomem natürlich dann  Post von Magolino.

[ edit ]

Auch wenn Magolino mit der IP-adresse droht, wissen Sie nicht

wer die Eingabe gemacht hat.

Dies war mein Weg ,um unbeschadet von Magolino los zukommen.

Er war miit eineiger Post verbunden.

Gruss hps44


----------



## jupp das rind (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

ich warte einfach druff dat mich verklagen was wohl nicht passieren wird vor 6 wochen haben mit gericht gedroht.wäre dat schön mit den vor gericht.da kommt nixs.wer hier alles richtig durch liest der weiss wat er zutun hat.


----------



## jupp das rind (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

mann immer noch keiner da der durch winnerking fett wat gewonnen hat.wo tragen die denn die leute ein.bei loserking oder wat.


----------



## schnica (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

vor über einem monat habe ich die drohung erhalten das se gerichtliche schritte gegenmich einleiten werden. es ist nichts mehr gekommen. war ja zu erwarten


----------



## Ingrid (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



schnica schrieb:


> vor über einem monat habe ich die drohung erhalten das se gerichtliche schritte gegenmich einleiten werden. es ist nichts mehr gekommen. war ja zu erwarten


 
mir erging es genauso, seit über 6 Monaten habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen !!!!

Ingrid


----------



## jupp das rind (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

am 15.o5.2009 hab gepostet das es 6 wochen her ist das mit gericht gedroht haben.jetzt haben wir den 25.06.2009 und es ist immer noch nichts gekommen und wird auch nicht.wie gesagt wer hier alles richtig durch liesst der weiss wie er sich verhalten sollte.anfangs dachte auch scheisse was für ein mist doch dank der seite hier die ich gefunden habe bin ich schlau geworden.hoffe es wird noch vielen hier geholfen.


----------



## hfega1 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Es gibt aber genug Leute die bezahlen und sich nicht schlau machen im Internet.
:unzufrieden: und von diesem bekommen die{ edit] genug Geld zusammen. Manche wollen einfach ihre Ruhe und es belastet sie, wenn sie ständig Zahlungserinnerungen und Mahnungen bekommen. Schade!!!!


----------



## WilliR (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo zusammen.

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich mal auf Magolino reingefallen und gezahlt (ich Rindvieh, ich blödes:wall:  ).

2008 kam dann wieder was von denen. Daraufhin hab ich im Web recherchiert und dieses Forum entdeckt. 
Nach den Tipps hier war dann auch relativ schnell Ruhe mit der Magolino-[...] :smile:

Dann ritt mich der :devil2: :
Bin ganz frech auf eine von deren Seiten gegangen (hab da aber nix angeklickt), und siehe da: ich bekam Mail von denen!

Hab natürlich gleich von meinem schriftlichen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht (per Mail); dieses wurde auch akzeptiert.

Ein paar Tage später kam wieder ne Mail: ich sollte zahlen.
Hab sofort zurückgemailt - mit dem Bestätigungsschreiben vom Widerruf im Anhang.
Das ganze war Januar oder Februar d. J. - und seitdem kam nie mehr was :-D

Viele Grüße
Willi

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mareike2208 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Hallo, auch ich gehörte mal zu den Leuten die Rechnungen, Mahnungen u.s.w. von de Fa. bekommen habe. auch ich möchte allen Mut zureden. Es ist schwer und bei jeder mahnung die bei mir ins Haus flatterte, klopfte mir das Herz. Ich war aber so eisern, daß ich gar nicht mehr die Post von Mangolino öffnete. Die kann man git zum Feuer anzünden gebrauchen. 
Es ist jetzt im September 1 Jahr her und ich habe von der Fa. bestimmt seit Dez. 2008 nichts mehr von denen gehört. Ich bin soooooooooooo Stolz auf mich, daß ich NICHT bezahlt habe, obwohl ich bei der 1. Mahnung kurz davor war. Ab dem 3. Brief habe ich die Post nicht mehr aufgemacht, um mich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen. Ab Dezember kamen dann noch 2 Briefe, mit denen ich ungeöffnet mein Ofen angezündet habe.
AUCH ICH WILL ALLEN GUT ZUREDEN:[.......] ES ZAHLT SICH AUS.

Lieben Gruß
Mareike


----------



## gargoyl (1 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Huhu. Der liebe Gargoyl meldet sich mal wieder. Also von Magolino hab ich seit meinem letzten Eintrag hier am 14.11.2008 weder ne E-mail noch Post noch Anrufe oder ein Einschreiben vom Gericht bekommen.  Nur mal so zur Info an die Neulinge. Also immer beharlich Ignorieren und an die Tipps halten die es auf dieser Seite gibt dann klapp das.

Ach ja besonderen Dank an Katzenjens  	:thumb:


----------



## hps44 (1 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

hallo,

gleich nach dem Verstreichen der Widerspruchsfrist
  die Mailadressen von Magolino blockieren( Magolino hat 3 Mailadressen)
Dies Möglichkeit besteht bei Yahoo.de -Mailing.
Man kommt dann nur noch Post ,die man getrost wegwerfen kann.
Ausser man kommt ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.
Dieses einfach mit Widerspruch beantworten.
Jetzt muss Magolino nachweisen, dass du die Eingabe gemacht hast.
Mit der IP-Adresse deines Computers, die dynamisch wechselt, 
können sie vielleicht feststellen von welchem PC die Eingabe kam.
Aber nicht wer die Eingabe gemacht hat.

P.S Bei mir können 3 Personen am PC arbeiten.

Mit freundlichen Gruss

hps44


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



hps44 schrieb:


> Mit der IP-Adresse deines Computers, die dynamisch wechselt,
> können sie vielleicht feststellen von welchem PC die Eingabe kam.


theoretisch, aber nicht in der* rechtlichen* Realität:

Die Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## SamRoger (2 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Jetzt sind es bei mir schon fast 4 Monate her das ich von M???? nicht mehr belästigt werde.
Mein Tipp an alle Mahnungen die per Post kommen nicht wegschmeißen, sondern unfrei zurück an Absender mit dem Vermerk Empfänger unbekannt verzogen.
An dieser stelle möchte ich mich bei denen im Forum die mir und den anderen Betroffenen Mut zusprechen und den Rücken stärken.
DANKE !!!
:thumb:


----------



## gargoyl (3 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

So jetzt meld ich mich noch mal zu Wort. Bei Computerbild  gibts die erste Antiabzocksoftware zum downloaden:-D. Kein Fake. Die Software enthält eine Datenbank von bis jetzt über 7000 Websites und Firmen von denen man weiss das es Abzockfirmen sind und man kann Abzockseiten melden die in die Datenbank aufgenommen werden.

[noparse]Schutz vor Internet-Abzocke - COMPUTER BILD[/noparse]

<gute Sache find ich nur für die meisten kommt es zu spät.


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*



gargoyl schrieb:


> Bei ***** gibts die erste Antiabzocksoftware zum downloaden:-D.


Unsinn. WOT gibt es schon seit langem. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...6286-mozilla-addon-listet-abzocker-sites.html

Die machen nur nicht so viel Wind wie die  Computerzeitung für Unbedarfte 
Außerdem halte ich solche Schutzsoftware für höchst bedenklich, da sie zu Leichtsinn verführt:
 "mir kann ja nichts passieren" . Brain 1.0 kann man nicht durch ein Programm ersetzen. 


			
				Binsenweisheit schrieb:
			
		

> Vor neuen, noch nicht registrierten Seiten warnt der Abzock-Schutz nicht,


Da die Abzockseiten die Domainnamen  schneller wechseln als saubere  Menschen ihre 
Unterwäsche, ist der Schutz höchst fragwürdig 

Den schlichten Hinweis, dass ein sehr großer  Teil der  Aboabzocke über Googleadsensewerbung 
kommt, sucht man auch vergebens.

Gesamturteil: "nur bedingt zu empfehlen"


----------



## gargoyl (3 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Also bedenklich finde ich das ich mich da erst registrieren muss mit Angabe von E-Mail und Geburtsdatum. Da sträuben sich mir immer die Nackenhaare.


----------



## gargoyl (4 August 2009)

*AW: Bestellung ohne Auftrag und Rechnung Magolino*

Auf Soft-oder Hadwareschutz alleine sich zu verlassen ist sowieso nur eine bedingte Empfehlung das müsste jedem klar sein. Diese Maßnahmen sollen ja nur unterstützen und nich den gesunden Menschenverstand ersetzen. Klar ist auch das solche dubiosen Firmen wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen. Das solche Software nicht 100% schützt muss auch jedem klar sein der sich im WWW bewegt,sie soll ja nur unterstützen.


----------

